# Calling all BAY AREA CLUBS & SOLO RIDERZ!!



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

THE BAY HAS SPOKEN. ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT WERE READY TO DO THIS LIKE ITS 94. 
ALL RIDERS INVITED TO COME OUT ON SUNDAYS TO SAN JOSE AND ENJOY THE AFTERNOON. SUMMER IS COMING AND WHAT CAN BE BETTER THAN COMING OUT AND FLOSSING THE RIDES AND CHECKING OUT THE GIRLS IN THE SUN. FRIDAYS AND SATURDAYS WILL BE THE USUAL CAT AND MOUSE CHASE WITH THE COPS, BUT SUNDAYS WILL BE OUR DAY. LESS COPS OUT THERE. OFFICIALLY STARTING MAY 16TH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW. YOU CAN COME OUT THIS WEEKEND TO CHECK IT OUT BUT WE ARE GOING TO START NEXT WEEKEND. WE CANT LET KING DIE AND FADE INTO MEMORIES LIKE "EL CAMINO"
SO CHARGE YOUR SHIT, GET YOUR CLUBS TOGETHER AND COME ON OUT, LET THE PAINT SPARKLE IN THE SUN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE TO.

START DATE: SUNDAY MAY 16 2004

TIME: 2 OR 3PM TO SUN DOWN

WHERE: WE CAN START ON WHITE AND STORY AND MAKE OUR WAY DOWN TO KING AS THE DAY GOES ON.(OR POST UP WHICH ONE OF THE TWO YOU PREFFER AND WE CAN LET IT GROW TILL THE WHOLE EAST SIDE POPS)

SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good bro, its one of my members birthdays that day so we will be out already and have the cars clean and ready to roll! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SOUNDZ LIKE A PLAN BRO I'LL TELL DA CLUB BOUT DIZ


----------



## SJ Sharky (Apr 30, 2004)

YA I LOVE IT WHERE A PLAN COMES TOGETHER GOOD GOING CALI4YA THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE HOMIE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.....................


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds good, see ya there on the 16th, then the rest of the year. cruise til your wheels fall off.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I wish you guys down in San Jo luck. I wanna get the scene started back up here locally (Yuba City-Marysville area) like back in the mid 90-s as well. It seems like all you see now on Friday and Saturday nights is Hondas and other imports. I'll keep you guys on lay it low posted and who knows, maybe someday we'll roll out to San Jo for an afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i should be able to hit this up i need to go to caluderans tires there anyways :biggrin:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

ill be out there we are having a car was ..so we can roll out there around 4 or 5


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 8 2004, 12:48 PM
> *I wish you guys down in San Jo luck. I wanna get the scene started back up here locally (Yuba City-Marysville area) like back in the mid 90-s as well. It seems like all you see now on Friday and Saturday nights is Hondas and other imports. I'll keep you guys on lay it low posted and who knows, maybe someday we'll roll out to San Jo for an afternoon :thumbsup:*


 See you then!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OUR CLUBZ DOWN SO U CAN COUNT "INSPIRATIONS" IN!!!! SUNDAYZ ON WHITE RITE? 3 OR 4 IN DA AFTERNOON?? EITHER WAY DA CLUB SAID THERE DOWN!!!!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

THATS RIGHT SAN JO. KEEP YOU MEAN FACES AT HOME, HERE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME. LETS DO THIS MAN!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I hope it gets crackin like back i the Days.I dont care where your from,San Jose,Hayward,East Bay,S.F,Salinas,Santa Rosa,SAC,Bekersfield,ETC,Lets make Sundays Happen!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

ALLRIGHT LET'S DO THIS FUCK THE COPS . WE NEED TO GET THE WORD OUT .PASS OUT FLYERS OR SOME SHIT .THIS FORUM'S DOESN'T GET TO EVERYBODY. LET'S START SPEADIN THE WORD TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW AND TELL THE TO TELL POEPLE THEY KNOW . LET'S MAKE THIS SHIT OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!! I PESONALLY THINK WE SHOULD START STORY/KING THEN DOWTOWN AND IF THE COPS GET COME OUT IN FORCE WE SHOULD HEAD TO WHITE. WHAT DO YOU THINK? :dunno:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SO WHOZ IN A CLUB AND WHERE U FROM? I'M CHIVO FROM INSPIRATIONS OUT OF SAN JO


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

David from IMPALAS SF chapter my cars down but I'll bring out my truck or acura, don't worry they're sick sick rides. Maybe someone should throw some shout outs on wild 949, kmel, or kiss fm


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

RICH LUXURIOUS HERE!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

IT WOULD BE KOO TO SAY IT ON DA RADIO BUT THEN THE FUCKEN PIGZ WOULD FIND OUT TO QUICK I REALLY DON'T CARE THERE GONNA FIND US ANYWAYZ.... SO INSPIRATIONS, IMPALAS, & LUXURIOUS CCZ R DOWN TO GO ON SUNDAYZ ANY OTHERZ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@May 10 2004, 01:21 PM~
> *IT WOULD BE KOO TO SAY IT ON DA RADIO BUT THEN THE FUCKEN PIGZ WOULD FIND OUT TO QUICK I REALLY DON'T CARE THERE GONNA FIND US ANYWAYZ.... SO INSPIRATIONS, IMPALAS, & LUXURIOUS CCZ R DOWN TO GO ON SUNDAYZ ANY OTHERZ?*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriding in Aztlan (Mar 19, 2004)

Sup Everyone,

I will be on KISS FM 98.1 in a couple of weeks talking about "Lowriding in Aztlan" and the unfair treatment by cops/society when it comes down to lowriding. I've read the e-mail strings about starting up the cruise scene again on Story and King on Sunday's. 
Would anyone like me to announce something on the radio about this??? Someone let me know what's up.

Later,

Daniel Osorio
Director/Producer
"Lowriding in Aztlan"
www.lowridinginaztlan.com
[email protected]


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds good, the thing is that i dont think we want to blow it up too much at first so it doesnt get shut down too quick. as we all know we get no love from our own city in which we pay taxes and grew up in. if you do mention it you can say local clubs from the bay are having sunday get togethers from white road to king and story on sunday after noons to check each others rides out and helping each other out in the long run by creating a tighter knit bay area lowriding community. we want to bring king and story back but we dont know how to make the city realize that we are citizens and residents here that want to get together to have some fun and enjoy or weekends. its seems they just want us to live here to work and pay taxes. its sad to see that japan and many other countries can enjoy lowriding and cruising but us living in this so called free country that should be ahead of everyone because we invented the notion arent even allowed to get together or drive on our own streets. maybe one day the city officials and police department will grow up and see we live here too and have been a part of this city for as long if not much longer than they have been trying to get rid of us. thanks for your help.

see you riders on sunday!


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

riders, this sunday should be cool if we all come out. the next few weeks will be ok it wont jam packed and a whole lot of riders, cuz we all know lots of us dont like to come out. but as long as us riders keep coming out chill at the shnitzel or the burger king, pollo loco or any of the dozen taquerias up and down the strip things will get better by the summer time. we just need to get it it started. dont quit cuz no ones out there for a weekend or two. as people start seeing we are out there more people will come out. we gotta do this this summer like psycho said we aint getting any younger and our strip isnt getting any better either.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@May 10 2004, 05:20 PM
> *riders, this sunday should be cool if we all come out. the next few weeks will be ok it wont jam packed and a whole lot of riders, cuz we all know lots of us dont like to come out. but as long as us riders keep coming out chill at the shnitzel or the burger king, pollo loco or any of the dozen taquerias up and down the strip things will get better by the summer time. we just need to get it it started. dont quit cuz no ones out there for a weekend or two. as people start seeing we are out there more people will come out. we gotta do this this summer like psycho said we aint getting any younger and our strip isnt getting any better either.*


 what ur riding homie?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Another thing is we have to be smart when we are out there.Dont light up your tires if everyone is chillin at super Taqueria,or Burger King,ETC,That will get the pigs out there QUICK!Thats the main reason the cops shut shit down,leave the side show stuff for Oakland,its cool and all,but it Fucks everthing up!

This has motavated me to get Busy on my shit.Its the differance between me working on my car till 11p.m instad of 7p.m!!
If we get this thing crackin right,we will see alot more Cats getting motavated the same way,which means more rides out,which means shit getting back to the way it use to be.
HATERS BEWARE,STAY AT HOME!


----------



## SPINMASTERFRANK (Mar 17, 2004)

check it out it`s the spinmaster dj frank perez from san jo i host a radio show every tuesday 10am to 2pm on 90.5fm ksjs i have a lot of gente tuned in i will put the word out & if you guys wanna do shouts out to anyone call me at 408 561-3583 or tuesdays on the radio station 10am to 2pm at 408 561-3583 are you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up homies? this is jr, prez of lifes finest, i will be out there ridin! did we ever pick a spot?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

story rd and white. the weinershnitzel is right accross from mervyns parking lot and san jose blue jeans parking lots right there too with burger king and baskin robins. theres a bunch gas stations too. and as the day goes and if cops kick us out which is hard to do on story on a sunday, we can head down towards king on story. but i think we should start on story and white. do we need to post up directions?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2004, 08:25 PM
> *story rd and white. the weinershnitzel is right accross from mervyns parking lot and san jose blue jeans parking lots right there too with burger king and baskin robins. theres a bunch gas stations too. and as the day goes and if cops kick us out which is hard to do on story on a sunday, we can head down towards king on story. but i think we should start on story and white. do we need to post up directions?*


 coo i cant wait, i live like 2 mins from there i'll be there :cheesy:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2004, 09:25 PM
> *story rd and white. the weinershnitzel is right accross from mervyns parking lot and san jose blue jeans parking lots right there too with burger king and baskin robins. theres a bunch gas stations too. and as the day goes and if cops kick us out which is hard to do on story on a sunday, we can head down towards king on story. but i think we should start on story and white. do we need to post up directions?*


 thats right on WHITE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good, i will be there  just sucks i was going to paint my car thursday but i was going to my boys house to load up his car and take it to the delgados and i tripped on my bad ankle and spraind it AGAIN! :angry: but that wont keep me down, i will roll out in a club members ride or if all fails i will bring my 04 chevy dually


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ITZ STILL ON RITE? SEE ALL OF U OUT THERE!LOOK 4 INSPIRATIONS WE'LL B OUT


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

post some pictures if anybody can that would be the shit! Milpitas is my home town and San Jose was the low scene so it would bring back some good memories being that I'm living in missouri now.........


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

MY CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will try to bring my camera out that night and take pics of all the clubs and rides, we might be late though its one of my club members 21st birthday and we are having a bbq at her house. i am going to try to bring my monte out based in silver (depending on my ankle), a brandy wine 65, a pearl white 85 monte, a tangerine patternd 69, and a primed regal! so we will see what happens :biggrin: 



Last edited by eastbay_60 at May 13 2004, 01:00 AM


----------



## fremontkillacali (Jan 7, 2003)

:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

the primer regal dont got no more batt ..................lol :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

IF YOU SEE SOME BAD ASS BOMBS ROLLING DOWN THE STIP ON SUNDAY ITS THE "VIEJITOS"
LOLO 4 LIFE


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

SHARKY got a new ride ..........dont know if you know but it has a dimond in the back ....hint hint...lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 13 2004, 03:49 PM
> *SHARKY got a new ride ..........dont know if you know but it has a dimond in the back ....hint hint...lol*


 that white olds 4 door?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah its the 4 door, chris was telling me :cheesy:


----------



## fremontkillacali (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 13 2004, 09:19 AM
> *the primer regal dont got no more batt ..................lol :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I dont think his trailing arms will be fixed by then either.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fremontkillacali+May 13 2004, 02:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fremontkillacali @ May 13 2004, 02:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EAZY_510_@May 13 2004, 09:19 AM
> *the primer regal dont got no more batt ..................lol :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


I dont think his trailing arms will be fixed by then either.[/b][/quote]
i forgot about that! :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dont have the car cover ether ......lol eagly told me to get it back from him .......his been a lil beooooch about the pink slip on da caddy


----------



## fremontkillacali (Jan 7, 2003)

Yup sold the caddy with no pink slip :uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

o well we came up do for that price...lol and it should b registered by today or friday


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

ALRIGHT ITS FRIDAY. SO ARE WE GONNA GET SUNDAYS CRACKIN OR WHAT!?!?

RIDERS COME OUT LETS GET SUMMER STARTED.

SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

WHITE ROAD AND STORY.

3 OR SO TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN.

MAKE OUR WAY DOWN TO KING AS THE DAY GOES, PLUS I GUESS THE BOMB CONCERT IS SUNDAY TOO SO WE CAN MAKE OUR WAY DOWN TOWN WHEN THEY GET OUT... IT SHOULD BE CRACKIN REGARLESS.

SEE ALL YOU THERE!

SUNDAY MAY 16 AND EVERY SUNDAY THERE AFTER!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE OUT THERE. IN SOME CLEAN ASS BOMBAS. IF YOU SEE US SAY WAT UP. :wave:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

might be bringin out the caddy one time before i start doin all the bodywork. jus gotta get my insurance papers. all stock with primer but fuck it ill ride it like that. :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HELL YEA ITZ ON!


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

ITS ON NOW, WE JUST GOTTA KEEP IT GOING.......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i put my all gold center spokes on last nite :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 14 2004, 05:37 PM
> *i put my all gold center spokes on last nite :biggrin:*


 so whats up, you rollin out there?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

PERVIS GETTING NEW TIRES TODAY...SO HOPEFULLY WELL BE DOWNTHERE IN HIS RIDE...IF NOT ITS UP TO THE LINCOLN TO GET US THERE...






((((ANYONE INTRESTED IN BUYING SOME BRAND NEW 14 INCH POWDER COATED WHITE SPOKES WIRES WITH TIRES FOR $450...NEVER BEEN MOUNTED....MY HOMIE BOUGHT THEM FOR HIS 95 BIG BODY AND THEY HIT HIS FENDERS IN THE BACK...SO HES NEVER DROVE WITH THEM..THE TIRES ARE THOSE I BELIVE 175-70-14'S THERE THE SMALLER PROFILE 14 WITH W/W.....HE ALSO HAS A CLEAN !!!! ASS CUTLESS..CANDY PEGAN GOLD WITH GOLD STRIPPING...NEW TAN TOP..VERY VERY CLEAN INTERIOR..NEW HEADLINER...LOW MILEGE V8 I BELIVE ABOUT 78,000 ON 13'S BEAT...LOTS OF SHIT...BEST OF ALL ITS A EURO CLIP CUTDOGG)))ANYONE INTESTED HIT ME UP....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

OH THE CUTLASS GOING FOR $3500...ITS A 1987


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

only 1 more day!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

everybody cleanin the rides? my shit is primerd with guide coat but fuck it, it will be there. atleast the hood is off and you can see the kandy engine compartment! :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+May 13 2004, 01:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ May 13 2004, 01:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EAZY_510_@May 13 2004, 03:49 PM
> *SHARKY got a new ride ..........dont know if you know but it has a dimond in the back ....hint hint...lol*


that white olds 4 door?[/b][/quote]
ITS ONE OF THE UGLYEST CARS ON THE BLVD.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

FUGLY OR NOT THERES SOME ****** OUT THERE THAT LIKE THE CAR, IF YOU DONT LIKEIT DONT LOOK @ IT SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

SO WHAT ARE WE STILL CRUZIN ON SUNDAYS OR WHAT...?? SO FAR I SEEN VIEJITOS LIFES FINEST INSPIRATIONS SHARKSIDE KOOL IMPRESIONS SO FAR ARE WE STILL RIDIN OUT THERE???


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea sundays are still on. i wont be here this weekend though ill be in LA. but i heard its going to be another warm weekend. every one should just keep coming out and hanging out like we used to on friday and saturday nights, but during the day on sundays. its been cool so far.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

IT SHOULD B GOOD THIZ WEEKEND CUZ OF THE VIEJITOZ CAR SHOWZ ON SUNDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 23 2004, 04:32 PM
> *IT SHOULD B GOOD THIZ WEEKEND CUZ OF THE VIEJITOZ CAR SHOWZ ON SUNDAY.... :biggrin:*


 hell yeah, i cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

anyone going out there today or what?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I am planning on it, but whats a good time?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be out there, if you see a big silver shine its my car! :0 i havent kandied it yet so it is silver base with 14 jars of silver flake. sometimes the sun hits it just right and it looks like a damn mirror, (hope i dont get pulled over). so what time is everybody ridin? i have to go to a bbq at 3 ,but after that i am going to ride.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Was the cruise poppin or what???


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i got there hell of late, like 12 and seen viejitos out there, thats about it. they said it was cool out there.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Here are the clubs I seen cruzin on sunday Life Finest,Luxurious and Viejitos.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whos coming out on sunday?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

I BE OUT IN THE LAC OR MONTE NOT SURE YET


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lets go cruising tonight who down for tonight (sat)? i will be out there tonight around 11:00 p.m.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we left about 11, wasnt nobody out there but 408 ryders! :angry: plus we were tired from the show so we went home




> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 31 2004, 02:07 PM
> *lets go cruising tonight who down for tonight (sat)? i will be out there tonight around 11:00 p.m.
> [snapback]2093355[/snapback]​*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 1 2004, 12:42 PM
> *we left about 11, wasnt nobody out there but 408 ryders! :angry: plus we were tired from the show so we went home
> [snapback]2095637[/snapback]​*


yeah it was packed saw east side ryders and 408 ryders, plus some other solo riders it was packed downtown mostly but this was around 1:00 a.m.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what was going on yesterday? anybody riding today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

sSO IS ANYBODY GOIN OUT TO CRUZ THIS SUNDAY (1ST OF AUG)?WHAT TIME ?
ANY WHERE?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2004, 02:06 PM
> *what was going on yesterday? anybody riding today?
> [snapback]2095963[/snapback]​*


could of been the doghouse was at Toons cause it was packed in front of the club


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA IT WAZ KOO LAST NITE DA PIGZ WEREN'T REALLY EVEN FUCKIN WIT US....WENT OUT OUT 2DAY AND DIDN'T SEE NOBODY A COUPLE OF IMPALAZ BUT NOTHIN REALLY....I'LL B OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY TOO GOTTA BREAK IN MY LAC.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA IT WAZ KOO ON SATURDAY 408 RYDERZ WAZ OUT THERE DEEP....BUT SUNDAY SUCKED I WENT OUT THERE SAW A COUPLE OF IMPALAZ BUT THAT WAZ IT....I'LL B OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY NOT SAT CUZ I GOTTA FUCKEN WORK! :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WOW,2004,I remember this topic like It was yesterday!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

lol i was all hella exited n shit n then i saw 04 im like aww wtf


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WTF HAPPEND TO HIM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 27 2006, 04:19 PM~4940301
> *WTF HAPPEND TO HIM
> *


i heard he broke his leg ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 27 2006, 10:31 PM~4941865
> *i heard he broke his leg ?
> *


 :roflmao: I HEARD YOU BANNED HIM TOO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 27 2006, 08:32 PM~4941870
> *:roflmao: I HEARD YOU BANNED HIM TOO
> *


not me i have no special powers


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 28 2006, 08:08 AM~4944425
> *not me i have no special powers
> *


HAHA NOR ME....I WISH I WAS ABLE TO BANN PPL OR TO TELL SOMEONE 2 N THEY DO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 08:12 AM~4944449
> *HAHA NOR ME....I WISH I WAS ABLE TO BANN PPL OR TO TELL SOMEONE 2 N THEY DO IT....  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIG ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: what up rich!?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 2 2006, 09:10 AM~4959767
> *:roflmao: what up rich!?
> *


NOT MUCH COAST


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 27 2006, 10:31 PM~4941865
> *i heard he broke his leg ?
> *


really.
Seems to be walking fine to me!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for sundays in sj


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats up for sundays in SJ after this weekend?

looking at instead of roosevelt park like last year, where there was just limited parking and chillen space. we get hillview park going. enough parking, grass area, king and story is right around the corner, and you can still watch the riders cruise up and down ocala... just a thought. lets get sundays going, summer is here.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 08:12 AM~4944449
> *HAHA NOR ME....I WISH I WAS ABLE TO BANN PPL OR TO TELL SOMEONE 2 N THEY DO IT....  :biggrin:
> *


where this come from :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Gas is going to kill me.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanted to invite you all to this car show!

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/nvmy64/flyercopy.jpg


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2006, 03:40 PM~5575643
> *whats up for sundays in SJ after this weekend?
> 
> looking at instead of roosevelt park like last year, where there was just limited parking and chillen space. we get hillview park going. enough parking, grass area, king and story is right around the corner, and you can still watch the riders cruise up and down ocala... just a thought. lets get sundays going, summer is here.
> *


ttt for sundays!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

car show june 18th at san jose high


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ANYONE BRINGING THEIR RIDERS OUT THIS WEEKEND, OR IS THIS YEAR FOR SHOWS AND BBQS ONLY??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

we might have one here at the store maybe next month some time!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2006, 11:32 AM~5638679
> *ANYONE BRINGING THEIR RIDERS OUT THIS WEEKEND, OR IS THIS YEAR FOR SHOWS AND BBQS ONLY??
> *


We took a cool ride Sunday.Saw a few ridas out there.
Time to get shit CRACCIN fellas,put the sos pads to them white walls,blacc magic on them tires aND ROLL OUT!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so whats going on this weekend? fri, sat, sunday?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

A BUNCH OF NICE WEATHER! 

WHERES THE NEW KICK IT SPOT GOING TO BE? THERES ALWAYS COPS IN MC DONALDS AND THEY TOOK AWAY OUR 711 AND REPLACED IT WITH A STARBUCKS/POLICE STATION (KING AND STORY)


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 11:24 AM~5651410
> *A BUNCH OF NICE WEATHER!
> 
> WHERES THE NEW KICK IT SPOT GOING TO BE? THERES ALWAYS COPS IN MC DONALDS AND THEY TOOK AWAY OUR 711 AND REPLACED IT WITH A STARBUCKS/POLICE STATION (KING AND STORY)
> *


doesnt matter , let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: how about in & out on capital or?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 12:24 PM~5651410
> *A BUNCH OF NICE WEATHER!
> 
> WHERES THE NEW KICK IT SPOT GOING TO BE? THERES ALWAYS COPS IN MC DONALDS AND THEY TOOK AWAY OUR 711 AND REPLACED IT WITH A STARBUCKS/POLICE STATION (KING AND STORY)
> *



100s all weekend :0 :biggrin: Summer is finally here! In N Out parking lot is a good meeting spot - but there's always hella cops there too :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

havent really tried in n out. uffin:
dont know where else, except the car wash/ y market.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 12:38 PM~5651471
> *havent really tried in n out. uffin:
> dont know where else, except the car wash/ y market.
> *



We had a LIL gathering there (In N Out) in summer '04 (I think) and it got pretty packed....after a few hours we were finally told to move on by the cops - but it was cool until dark, so when they kicked us out it was time to cruise


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 22 2006, 12:40 PM~5651481
> *We had a LIL gathering there (In N Out) in summer '04 (I think) and it got pretty packed....after a few hours we were finally told to move on by the cops - but it was cool until dark, so when they kicked us out it was time to cruise
> *


sounds good to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn this sounds good i gonna be there in the cutty soon


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 11:24 AM~5651410
> *A BUNCH OF NICE WEATHER!
> 
> WHERES THE NEW KICK IT SPOT GOING TO BE? THERES ALWAYS COPS IN MC DONALDS AND THEY TOOK AWAY OUR 711 AND REPLACED IT WITH A STARBUCKS/POLICE STATION (KING AND STORY)
> *



you can come post up here at the store its a private parking lot !!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 22 2006, 12:03 PM~5651613
> *you can come post up here at the store its a private parking lot !!
> *


where is your shop


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 22 2006, 12:34 PM~5651457
> *100s all weekend  :0  :biggrin:  Summer is finally here!  In N Out parking lot is a good meeting spot - but there's always hella cops there too :dunno:
> *



Hello Jen. I agree Summer is finally here and there should be people out there cruising on the weekends, but it seems like everyone is waiting. Waiting for what, I don't know. 
I took a cruise on Friday night and there was no one out except Jimmy and a few Viejito's were out. On Saturday around 10:00, I took another cruise out there, and again it was dead as hell. Even the Weiner dog boys went home by that time. Everyone here on LIL says it's time to get SJ crackin again, but on the weekends, there no where to be found. I will try it again this weekend, hope to see some Low Riders out there.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 03:47 PM~5652130
> *Hello Jen.  I agree Summer is finally here and there should be people out there cruising on the weekends, but it seems like everyone is waiting.  Waiting for what, I don't know.
> I took a cruise on Friday night and there was no one out except Jimmy and a few Viejito's were out.  On Saturday around 10:00, I took another cruise out there, and again it was dead as hell.  Even the Weiner dog boys went home by that time.  Everyone here on LIL says it's time to get SJ crackin again, but on the weekends, there no where to be found.  I will try it again this weekend, hope to see some Low Riders out there.
> *


i was out there Sunday.I didnt really see no one.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 22 2006, 02:52 PM~5652173
> *i was out there Sunday.I didnt really see no one.
> *


After we went out for an early dinner, I took a cruise about 6:00. There wasn't anybody out there at that time either.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

where u guys been there has never been no one out there 

i used to be out there fri, sat nights in the cutty all the time everyweekend, now i stop going out there cause no one goes out there except for hyphys and bunch of pigs, we should make another cruise spot like on white rd


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 22 2006, 01:46 PM~5652128
> *where is your shop
> *


21st and santa clara


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 22 2006, 03:16 PM~5652319
> *where u guys been there has never been no one out there
> 
> i used to be out there fri, sat nights in the cutty all the time everyweekend, now i stop going out there cause no one goes out there except for hyphys and bunch of pigs, we should make another cruise spot like on white rd
> *


It has been a while, but it used to be pretty packed about 8 years ago and even better before that. 

I agree, Story and White would be a good spot. Maybe San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot Friday and/or Saturday night about 9:00 or 10:00. After it starts to cool off.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 04:47 PM~5652536
> *It has been a while, but it used to be pretty packed about 8 years ago and even better before that.
> 
> I agree, Story and White would be a good spot.  Maybe San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot Friday and/or Saturday night about 9:00 or 10:00.  After it starts to cool off.
> *


or sunday after noon we can meet there.....whos down? lease cops


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 02:47 PM~5652130
> *Hello Jen.  I agree Summer is finally here and there should be people out there cruising on the weekends, but it seems like everyone is waiting.  Waiting for what, I don't know.
> I took a cruise on Friday night and there was no one out except Jimmy and a few Viejito's were out.  On Saturday around 10:00, I took another cruise out there, and again it was dead as hell.  Even the Weiner dog boys went home by that time.  Everyone here on LIL says it's time to get SJ crackin again, but on the weekends, there no where to be found.  I will try it again this weekend, hope to see some Low Riders out there.
> *


:wave:
I started noticing that before last summer - there would be a few of the usual suspects, then nothing - and then all this doors-open crap started.... 

Sounds like you guys are on point with SJ Blue Jeans on story/white  I remember when it used to be packed out there :happysad: I like the idea of heading out after it cools off :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

i would love to take a sunday ride.........only 1 problem....my car isnt done yet...hopefully in 2 weeks youll see me and a few other LUXURIOUS RIDERS out there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

white road sounds good to me.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 05:14 PM~5652923
> *white road sounds good to me.
> *


GIVE BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS STORE A SHOT HE'S ON SANTA CLARA ST


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 04:29 PM~5652996
> *GIVE BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS STORE A SHOT HE'S ON SANTA CLARA ST
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5652996
> *GIVE BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS STORE A SHOT HE'S ON SANTA CLARA ST
> *


make that the meet up spot on sunday or saturday?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 02:47 PM~5652536
> *It has been a while, but it used to be pretty packed about 8 years ago and even better before that.
> 
> I agree, Story and White would be a good spot.  Maybe San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot Friday and/or Saturday night about 9:00 or 10:00.  After it starts to cool off.*


yea that sounds good, even on sunday too , then after we can take a cruise to bigdaddys shop or in & out burger , or better to stay on white rd we got 2 big parking lots plus the albertsons now mercado store still underconstruction so that parking lot is empty. im down for whatever, but i for sure wanna take a cruise out this weekend one of the days at least, let me know


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2006, 06:14 PM~5652923
> *white road sounds good to me.
> *


yup.What time?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 23 2006, 06:58 AM~5655696
> *yea that sounds good, even on sunday too , then after we can take a cruise to bigdaddys shop or in & out burger , or better to stay on white rd we got 2 big parking lots plus the albertsons now mercado store still underconstruction so that parking lot is empty. im down for whatever, but i for sure wanna take a cruise out this weekend one of the days at least, let me know
> *


sounds like a plan uffin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WE'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5652996
> *GIVE BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS STORE A SHOT HE'S ON SANTA CLARA ST
> *



Do they have a good size parking lot?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

we have space for about 50 cars


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 23 2006, 06:58 AM~5655696
> *yea that sounds good, even on sunday too , then after we can take a cruise to bigdaddys shop or in & out burger , or better to stay on white rd we got 2 big parking lots plus the albertsons now mercado store still underconstruction so that parking lot is empty. im down for whatever, but i for sure wanna take a cruise out this weekend one of the days at least, let me know
> *


Sunday sounds cool too. With so many people from around SJ on LIL, even if everyone cannot be out there, there should still be a few out. I will take a cruise out later tonight. See whoever out there..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 23 2006, 10:41 AM~5656461
> *we have space for about 50 cars
> *


nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

when will you be down here psta?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 23 2006, 09:41 AM~5656461
> *we have space for about 50 cars
> *



That's pretty good size.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 11:20 AM~5656699
> *when will you be down here psta?
> *


in a few hours.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

What up! I been riding out here in SJ for a lil while and Fridays have always been dead except for back in the early 90's. Wish it was still like that but lets face it, its not.  I cant complain because Im part of the problem...had to go and become a responsible person and full time dad. Between the lady, kids, work, workin on the rides (shut up...its getting done :biggrin: ) I do not get out like I did before. Those of you who know me know that me and Joe would be out there EVERY weekend...all night between our pit stops  Shhhh...

I would still like to go out but the times I have recently it is just like the others said..all fools riding with the doors open in some beat up bucket with 22's and a blown stock systems blasting the same damn songs :twak:. Oh and you cant forget about 5.0 out there looking to pull you over for some bullshit :nono: . 

The last few times for me weren't a great experience, I felt like I would have enjoyed being at home more than out...also do to the lack of rides with something other than just a set of rims. It would be coo to hook up and kick it for a while somewhere other than the strip...get a few people together then ride out. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Psta When you come down can you check my REAR END for any leaks?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 23 2006, 12:40 PM~5657395
> *What up! I been riding out here in SJ for a lil while and Fridays have always been dead except for back in the early 90's. Wish it was still like that but lets face it, its not.    I cant complain because Im part of the problem...had to go and become a responsible person and full time dad. Between the lady, kids, work, workin on the rides (shut up...its getting done  :biggrin: ) I do not get out like I did before. Those of you who know me know that me and Joe would be out there EVERY weekend...all night between our pit stops   Shhhh...
> 
> ...
> ...


yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears: 
it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin: 
its not like we are out there all week or all weekend. just a few hours.
if theres no riders willing to ride except for shows and the few bbqs, it almost feels pointless to build a ride. i dont like that feeling. but thats just me. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 02:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is pefect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...


Shit i remeber when You DIDNT want to be the 1st one to go home(and that was Saturday night at 2 am!)cruzing till 3,then going home with a freak,man those were fun times.
Like you said,im not sure if it will ever be that way again,but I wouldnt mind if it did!
I too like Sunday afternoons alittle better,Tha sun is out,your car is shiny,bitches out there in barley nothing,no pigs,no hyphy tards,just homies chillin!
Im saying,we are Off to a DAMN GOOD start,we will not count last Sunday ONLY cause it was fathers day,but lets get this shit craccin and keep it that way!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

SHIT!!!! I remember when KING & STORY was packed back in the late 70's and 80's and 90's. Walking down king cause it was so packed. Rolling down tully during carshow season or after the fair.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 01:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...



I agree with you Bro. I don't think it will ever be the same as back in the day and I don't want to be out there all night everyweekend either. But, we build our rides to either show them, or to sport them around town. If no ones ever riding around or if there isnt a spot to kick it at, then we get to look at them in the garage or go riding by ourselves.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 23 2006, 01:49 PM~5657761
> *I agree with you Bro.  I don't think it will ever be the same as back in the day and I don't want to be out there all night everyweekend either.  But, we build our rides to either show them, or to sport them around town.  If no ones ever riding around or if there isnt a spot to kick it at, then we get to look at them in the garage or go riding by ourselves.
> *


  i guess were just gonna have to reinvent it and make a spot. :biggrin: 
ill probably hit white rd east hills wash spot around 7ish tonite


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 02:12 PM~5657872
> * i guess were just gonna have to reinvent it and make a spot. :biggrin:
> ill probably hit white rd east hills wash spot around 7ish tonite
> *



Yeah, I guess so.


I will take a ride by there a little later, probably more like 9:00.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 23 2006, 11:40 AM~5657395
> *What up! I been riding out here in SJ for a lil while and Fridays have always been dead except for back in the early 90's. Wish it was still like that but lets face it, its not.    I cant complain because Im part of the problem...had to go and become a responsible person and full time dad. Between the lady, kids, work, workin on the rides (shut up...its getting done  :biggrin: ) I do not get out like I did before. Those of you who know me know that me and Joe would be out there EVERY weekend...all night between our pit stops   Shhhh...
> 
> I would still like to go out but the times I have recently it is just like the others said..all fools riding with the doors open in some beat up bucket with 22's and a blown stock systems blasting the same damn songs :twak:. Oh and you cant forget about 5.0 out there looking to pull you over for some bullshit :nono: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

i remember when you had your black primered monte :biggrin: , not sure if you remember me back in the day i was always cruising wit my brother in his silver regal lifted....he remembers you and remember some homie named marcus he had a grey/primered 65 along with virgil and julio do u remember them they had juiced cutlasses? but yea time has changed and it used to be packed all weekend when 7/11 and pink elephant were the main kick back spots, but we really need to get shit crackin again cause i miss the cruising when it used to be nothing but low lows out there, count me in


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 12:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...


exactly bro, count me in :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 01:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...


:thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 02:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...


I DO IT FOR MY SELF AND MY CLUB...ITS COOL SEEING OTHER RIDAS......EVEN THOUGH ITS DEAD ILL NEVER GIVE UP THE GAME...I BLUID THE RIDE MY SELF.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2006, 03:43 PM~5658332
> *I DO IT FOR MY SELF AND MY CLUB...ITS COOL SEEING OTHER RIDAS......EVEN THOUGH ITS DEAD ILL NEVER GIVE UP THE GAME...I BLUID THE RIDE MY SELF.
> *


yea, but keeping the car in the garage and only brining it out for events... that aint fun to me. thats what my models are for :biggrin: hope to see you sunday uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 04:50 PM~5658396
> *yea, but keeping the car in the garage and only brining it out for events... that aint fun to me. thats what my models are for :biggrin: hope to see you sunday uffin:
> *


i guess you can if you have a license. :biggrin:
plus i have other things to do then just dip fri/sat/sun..
i did that when i was 17 to 22 i think.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Its good to see folks wanting to bring back the cruise and show off their rides like before.. Trying to do it in a positive way and rid it of all the sterotypes that have been given to lowriders over the years.. if they stopped to see and come to the events they realize that its like one big family having a get together and having fun!!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 01:13 PM~5657565
> *yup sometimes out there till the sun came up. 711 was always packed, even if you pulled in and it was empty as soon as you threw the car in park, there would be a line of cars pulling in. at pink elephant too. :tears:
> it might never be the same again, dont really want to be out there that late anymore either :biggrin: thats why i liked the sunday afternoon deal, not too many cops, hyphies and its light out and the weather is perfect... even if its not just down the strip, anywhere just ride. sometimes we'd end up in mountain view and or frisco a few times. aint nothing like seeing a bunch of lows just riding. now i cant get anyone to just come out and chill.
> so i feel the chilling at san jose blue jeans or at big daddys would be cool and then go for a ride. ill take that. its a start uffin:
> ...


Agreed.....My car is for the street not for the shows..I built it for me ....There are a few of my guys that will be out on sundays soon ....It would be cool If we had a spot to go to like the hotrods do......meet at a burger joint or something during the week....there is a spot by my pad were they meet up every tuesday i think....i would ride by in my low low and check it out.....just my 2 cents..............SUNDAY AFTERNOON IT COOL.......NO B.S. THAT WAY


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2006, 02:55 PM~5658427
> *i guess you can if you have a license. :biggrin:
> plus i have other things to do then just dip  fri/sat/sun..
> i did that when i was 17 to 22 i think.... :biggrin:
> *


signs of old age :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so whats the plan for sat night?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

WENT OUT TONIGHT WITH COAST,GIL AND HOMIE FROM INSPIRATIONS WITH THE BLACK CADDY, SORRY DIDNT CATCH HIS NAME. IT WAS KIND OF DEAD BUT BEATS BEING HOME ON THE COUCH


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 24 2006, 12:16 PM~5661836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

a few ridas was out there,I took a quicc dip,hopefully we see everyone on Sunday.


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T T T 4 SJ !


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so where is everybody goin to be tonite


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be out there again tonight


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 23 2006, 11:33 PM~5660425
> *WENT OUT TONIGHT WITH COAST,GIL AND HOMIE FROM INSPIRATIONS WITH THE BLACK CADDY, SORRY DIDNT CATCH HIS NAME. IT WAS KIND OF DEAD BUT BEATS BEING HOME ON THE COUCH
> *


next time bro, my bad i didnt know which one was you intill you left at the weinersnchiztel


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

went out for alittle while last night, seen D-cheese and wizard408sjhl out there...i left kinda early though


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

what up 62Bird nice meetin u Bro

So people what we got goin today in the afternoon anything?

Was out last night but it was dead I seen Jimmy and some of the regular cruisers
but where was everybody at :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i was out there at 11:30, it was alright it got blocked quick


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

anythin goin today Matt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

all i saw last night pass by the store was a bunch of bikes!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 24 2006, 09:08 PM~5663924
> *next time bro, my bad i didnt know which one was you intill you left at the weinersnchiztel
> *


fo sho homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

where do you guys want to meet up? san jose blue jean parking lot or at the wash spot on east hills? about 430 or 5?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 25 2006, 02:10 PM~5666076
> *where do you guys want to meet up? san jose blue jean parking lot or at the wash spot on east hills? about 430 or 5?
> *


im wont be out there cause i heard im to old. :uh: plus i have better things to do then just wast gas..... :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 25 2006, 01:10 PM~5666269
> *im wont be out there cause i heard im to old.  :uh: plus i have better things to do then just wast gas..... :0
> *


come on bro i was just playin :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 25 2006, 02:10 PM~5666269
> *im wont be out there cause i heard im to old.  :uh: plus i have better things to do then just wast gas..... :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

didnt see too many people. ran into a few. met up with rich dogg from parliament in the clean 63 uffin: had a good time regardless. we had to bounced home at early about 7. got a few calls after 8pm of people heading out.
it could be worse and can be better. i hear the same complaint, no ones out there so why roll?? we the last ones left, if we dont roll out, then who is? :ugh: why is there going to be new people building riders and rolling if no ones riding, no inspiration. anyways whether some of you guys want to come out or not, you guys got things to do or a new excuse, thats cool, imma still roll. im gonna do my part to keep this shit going. and for those that did come out uffin:

maybe next weekend we can organize this a little better. saw people scattered, white, king, santa clara, ocala... :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Coast I feel u in that one I saw u guys at cunnigham park and Rich dog hit the switch on me :0 it's okay I let him think he was the man that day.
if we are goin to be the only ones out there how about we all meet up at cunnigham around 4 on Sundays and throw a BBQ let's throw one this Saturday afternoon cause this Sunday is the Viejitos show


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 12:49 AM~5668663
> *didnt see too many people. ran into a few. met up with rich dogg from parliament in the clean 63 uffin: had a good time regardless. we had to bounced home at early about 7. got a few calls after 8pm of people heading out.
> it could be worse and can be better. i hear the same complaint, no ones out there so why roll?? we the last ones left, if we dont roll out, then who is? :ugh: why is there going to be new people building riders and rolling if no ones riding, no inspiration. anyways whether some of you guys want to come out or not, you guys got things to do or a new excuse, thats cool, imma still roll. im gonna do my part to keep this shit going. and for those that did come out uffin:
> 
> ...


maybe if you answered your phone or checced your messages more people would have been out.
I went out about 9:15,and it was DEAD!
I was disapointed,but fucc it,we was lowriding over at me homies house fuccin with the Lac.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol, i was out there at 5.  
juan helped me get the car from gilroy home, we got done at about 5, rode from his house out.had to be somewhere at 8. i called you a few times, but your phone is disconnected. at least you made it out uffin:
josh came out too, he had to go home early.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 26 2006, 06:26 AM~5669199
> *Hey Coast I feel u in that one I saw u guys at cunnigham park and Rich dog hit the switch on me :0    it's okay I let him think he was the man that day.
> if we are goin to be the only ones out there  how about we all meet up at cunnigham around 4 on Sundays and throw a BBQ      let's throw one this Saturday afternoon cause  this Sunday is the Viejitos show
> *


:roflmao: fuckin rich, lol. you mean hillview


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

It was dead as hell Friday, Saturday and Sunday afternoon.








Sunday afternoon.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

thats right Hillview :biggrin: tell Rich next time I see him I'm not goin to be nice and he's goin to feel my Lincoln Wrath 4 pumps 10 batteries will see if he's 63 can hop higher then 2 inches :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WENT OUT LAST NIGHT THERE WAS NOBODY OUT SAW MAYBE 4 RIDES :uh:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 26 2006, 10:01 AM~5669733
> *It was dead as hell Friday, Saturday and Sunday afternoon.
> Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Where are all the LOW RIDERS? :dunno:














Santa Clara St.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 24 2006, 01:16 PM~5661836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

what a Damn shame.
the weather is perfect,and no one wants to dip.

Coast,I called you from my boys phone and left a message.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

i have to make the trip, TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 10:41 AM~5670148
> *what a Damn shame.
> the weather is perfect,and no one wants to dip.
> 
> ...


i know at 8:15. i was at Rooster T Feathers in Sunnyvale by that time :biggrin: 

did you and chivo nose up?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

do we need to make a flyer for sundays??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 26 2006, 09:09 AM~5670032
> *Where are all the LOW RIDERS?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a block away from me


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 07:08 AM~5669336
> *maybe if you answered your phone or checced your messages more people would have been out.
> I went out about 9:15,and it was DEAD!
> I was disapointed,but fucc it,we was lowriding over at me homies house fuccin with the Lac.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 09:56 AM~5670209
> *do we need to make a flyer for sundays??
> *


i remember back in the day modesto whould have cruzin on sat nights like once a month and i remember going to salinas on sundays crusing main. maybe we should have like a blvd knights one weekend a month because that when cruzin always the best


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

then we need to name it something else, cuz theres only one blvd nights every year, this year will be the 12th year.

so we need to come up with a name, and once a month? theres only two or three months left! lol. maybe twice. ??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5670330
> *then we need to name it something else, cuz theres only one blvd nights every year, this year will be the 12th year.
> 
> so we need to come up with a name, and once a month? theres only two or three months left! lol. maybe twice. ??
> *



make it 3 times a month or so call it show and cruise or something.. get every one to meet at at spot and cruise it all the way downtown and back.. that would be one hella of a parade of nice ass rides!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 09:56 AM~5670209
> *do we need to make a flyer for sundays??
> *


shit, i think we need to make house calls and drag them out there house :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 01:10 PM~5670956
> *shit, i think we need to make house calls and drag them out there house :biggrin:
> *


haha! :roflmao:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

come on people let's throw a mini BBQ on Saturday early afternoon and call it the Pre Party for the Viejitos show I will bring the Carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i did my part i was out there friday and sat night, i couldnt make it out on sunday


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> *come on people let's throw a mini BBQ on Saturday early afternoon and call it the Pre Party for the Viejitos show I will bring the Carne asada  *


:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5670330
> *then we need to name it something else, cuz theres only one blvd nights every year, this year will be the 12th year.
> 
> so we need to come up with a name, and once a month? theres only two or three months left! lol. maybe twice. ??
> *


fuck that it should be everyweekend


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

my thought is making a flyer does sound good

make a flyer(coast one) since u get down on photoshop and just make the time and place every sunday and thats it; because if we just say ok meet here at this time do this do that it come here, go over there, go down there, go up there lol... will be confusing cause then we got people chillin at the dog, or rosevelt park, hilview then everyone is scattered from there we decide then to roll for a cruise but chill for a bit cause then people can have a chance to get there

i say hillview or....????
time: ????
and so on, everyone put there thoughts into what place and times & come to agreement

im down for whatever everyone decides doesn't matter to me


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

aight. sounds good to me. :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 12:43 PM~5671184
> *aight. sounds good to me. :biggrin:
> *


ok so now where we start :roflmao: j/k

time?
place?
what should we call it?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sub title in small print should say on the flyer

" dont be a square and leave your shit in the garage " :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol... saturday or sunday? lol
maybe on saturdays at about 8ish at easthills car wash on white rd. theres a parking lot at the y market, gives people a chance to wash their cars. meet up at about 8... about an hour or so after like 930 or 10 head out?

sundays at hillview? at 4 or 5?

just thoughts, lets hear what else our options are?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 12:55 PM~5671279
> *lol... saturday or sunday? lol
> maybe on saturdays at about 8ish at easthills car wash on white rd. theres a parking lot at the y market, gives people a chance to wash their cars. meet up at about 8... about an hour  or so after like 930 or 10 head out?
> 
> ...


yeah that sounds good


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 02:55 PM~5671279
> *lol... saturday or sunday? lol
> maybe on saturdays at about 8ish at easthills car wash on white rd. theres a parking lot at the y market, gives people a chance to wash their cars. meet up at about 8... about an hour  or so after like 930 or 10 head out?
> 
> ...


there or SJB parking lot.
I just want to ride.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

na...ill be at home.....w/ pnut...chillin.
lol sundays sound good to me after 5


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 01:14 PM~5671317
> *na...ill be at home.....w/ pnut...chillin.
> lol sundays sound good to me after 5
> *


take pnut cruising lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:15 PM~5671325
> *take pnut cruising lol
> *


i will but he farts to much in the car.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 01:16 PM~5671331
> *i will but he farts to much in the car.
> *


lol light couple of insense


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:18 PM~5671347
> *lol light couple of insense
> *


or the heater on w/ windows up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 01:19 PM~5671351
> *or the heater on w/ windows up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 01:16 PM~5671331
> *i will but he farts to much in the car.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 01:20 PM~5671355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the hell you doin at home foo?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 02:13 PM~5671312
> *there or SJB parking lot.
> I just want to ride.
> *


wherever...
the only thing i didnt like about the sjb parking lot is that it feels like your in the middle of nowhere. just a huge lot. seems people get anxious and want to leave quick, theres nothing around. to walk to any of the stores for something to drink is a long one if you park where everyone usually meets up at.
at east hills you can vaccum out the car while you wait or chill and watch. theres a liquor store right there if you guys want to get some snacks or something to drink, theres always shit going on there. or maybe the weinershnitzel on story across from mervyns?

add locations if you got any suggestions... then we can vote on a spot. :biggrin: 

saturday:
SJB Parking lot -
East Hills Car Wash -

Sunday:
SJB Parking lot - 
HillView park -
Roosevelt park/weinershnitzel -
King & Story target -


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 03:33 PM~5671451
> *wherever...
> the only thing i didnt like about the sjb parking lot is that it feels like your in the middle of nowhere. just a huge lot. seems people get anxious and want to leave quick, theres nothing around. to walk to any of the stores for something to drink is a long one if you park where everyone usually meets up at.
> at east hills you can vaccum out the car while you wait or chill and watch. theres a liquor store right there if you guys want to get some snacks or something to drink, theres always shit going on there.  or maybe the weinershnitzel on story across from mervyns?
> ...


yeah,the dog is a cool spot also,but really the spot is where the fucc we make it.
there is a liquer store,Bk,etc in the SJB parking lot,shit Bk got a drive through,so i dont see that as a excuse.
If we wanted to chill at King and story we have the same problems
Like I said,the spot is where WE are at,car wash,the dog,SJB,where ever.people need to just get out there and ride.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jun 26 2006, 01:28 PM~5671408
> *what the hell you doin at home foo?
> *


now im at home i was at work killin time


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 01:33 PM~5671451
> *wherever...
> the only thing i didnt like about the sjb parking lot is that it feels like your in the middle of nowhere. just a huge lot. seems people get anxious and want to leave quick, theres nothing around. to walk to any of the stores for something to drink is a long one if you park where everyone usually meets up at.
> at east hills you can vaccum out the car while you wait or chill and watch. theres a liquor store right there if you guys want to get some snacks or something to drink, theres always shit going on there.  or maybe the weinershnitzel on story across from mervyns?
> ...


my vote

sat: east hills car wash

sunday: hillview

but one thing doesnt east hills car wash get packed too? or is it coo?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 26 2006, 11:03 AM~5670243
> *thats a block away from me
> *



What time do you close Homie? We left Weinerschnitzel about 6:30 and passed by your store, it looked like you were already closed.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:52 PM~5671643
> *my vote
> 
> sat: east hills car wash
> ...


it gets full quicc


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theres that lot next to the wash. last friday we washed the riders there before heading to your house. thats why i say, if you got to wash the rider it ll kill some time while everyone shows up. :dunno: ive always liked that spot to meet up.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 01:10 PM~5670956
> *shit, i think we need to make house calls and drag them out there house :biggrin:
> *



I think your right Bro, I took a little ride about 9:30 on Friday and nothing. I went out about 9:00 on Saturday and nothing. Took a ride on Sunday about 4:30 and again only two or three Low Riders. I think I saw about 4 or 5 Donks or whatever you call those cars with big ass cars.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 01:54 PM~5671665
> *it gets full quicc
> *


thats what i was thinking, we need maybe a bigger parking lot?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 03:55 PM~5671670
> *theres that lot next to the wash. last friday we washed the riders there before heading to your house. thats why i say, if you got to wash the rider it ll kill some time while everyone shows up. :dunno: ive always liked that spot to meet up.
> *


even when it takes me 45 min to get there and im only 5 min away!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 01:55 PM~5671670
> *theres that lot next to the wash. last friday we washed the riders there before heading to your house. thats why i say, if you got to wash the rider it ll kill some time while everyone shows up. :dunno: ive always liked that spot to meet up.
> *


true, then letts make it there, cause we dont even know how many people will show anyway


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5671689
> *even when it takes me 45 min to get there and im only 5 min away!!
> *


:twak: that day we were ther at 7 and you said you were on your way, didnt show up till 8 and still had to wash the ride. lol.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 02:13 PM~5671312
> *there or SJB parking lot.
> I just want to ride.
> *



San Jose Blue Jeans is a bigger parking lot and right around the corner from the car wash. Between 8 and 9 on Saturday sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 01:57 PM~5671689
> *even when it takes me 45 min to get there and im only 5 min away!!
> *


that always happens lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ok, lets do it for san jose blue jeans parking lot then between 8 and 9. uffin: on saturday


and for sunday?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so far....

Sat.

sjb: 1
east hills: 2

Sunday:

hillview: 2

reply & add on wit your vote


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 02:04 PM~5671749
> *ok, lets do it for san jose blue jeans parking lot then between 8 and 9. uffin: on saturday
> and for sunday?
> *


sunday Hillview, that way if anyone wants to Q or walk your dog there is the park :biggrin: 

Rosevelt sucks no parking

so when we gonna start it sunday after next or? cause this sunday viejitos show? who is going to that show?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this weekend is the show uffin: start sundays the following week. or we can still meet up after the show, take a ride, 4th july weekend :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll bring the m-1000's :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 02:23 PM~5671833
> *i'll bring the m-1000's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 04:23 PM~5671833
> *i'll bring the m-1000's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats it??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 26 2006, 02:28 PM~5671850
> *thats it??
> *


yea everyone is running out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 26 2006, 03:59 PM~5671708
> *San Jose Blue Jeans is a bigger parking lot and right around the corner from the car wash.  Between 8 and 9 on Saturday sounds pretty good to me.
> *


yeah...sounds good to me too. sbjeans....more parking......


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5671939
> *yeah...sounds good to me too. sbjeans....more parking......
> *


your coming out on saturday?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 04:41 PM~5671944
> *your coming out on saturday?
> *


sunday


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:23 PM~5671833
> *i'll bring the m-1000's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:nono:

"_Someone_" lit a m1000 (I think :dunno: ) on Saturday and it scared the crap outta me! You guys better be careful with those things!! 

About the cruising, keeping it real, it gets boring quick (for me anyways) if we don't at least stop once to post up and BS with eachother, and I know I can't make it out there every weekend like I used to (shows, parties, BBQs, etc).....but an effort is always better than nothing :thumbsup: I'm gonna make it out there after my God Daughter's b-day this Sat, and what's up for after the show on Sunday? :angel: 

CoastOne, me and Chivo saw you on Cap. Expy on Sat. night :thumbsup: The car looks like it rides hella bouncy :cheesy: 


And my vote is (unfortunately) not for East Hills even tho it's a cool spot for a car wash, only becuase it does get packed hella quick...........As far as time frame I like John's comment about getting out there when it starts to cool off, maybe 7-8 or so on Saturday or 6 on Sunday?? ( :dunno: ) 

Are you tallying the votes Matt? :cheesy: :biggrin: ............ :wave: --> Mary


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 03:43 PM~5671955
> *
> sunday
> *


lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol u know we are never carefull with fireworks, between all of us andy,chivo we throw them at each other last yr
naw im not talling the votes i think it's already figured out sjblue jeans sat, sunday i think hillview


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 26 2006, 03:45 PM~5671972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :nono:
> 
> ...


right now its hella bouncy. theres nothing in the trunk to mellow the car out. everything should be in soon. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:47 PM~5671996
> *lol u know we are never carefull with fireworks, between all of us andy,chivo we throw them at each other last yr
> naw im not talling the votes i think it's already figured out sjblue jeans sat, sunday i think hillview
> *


I know I knock on wood everytime they're out there messing with the fireworks, it's always that or blowing stuff up in the BBQ/bon fire, LOL  :nono: x 1,000,000 I swear Chivo must do it to see the look on my face or watch me run for cover :roflmao: I hate that shit!!! :rofl:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 26 2006, 02:50 PM~5672021
> *I know I knock on wood everytime they're out there messing with the fireworks, it's always that or blowing stuff up in the BBQ/bon fire, LOL   :nono: x 1,000,000 I swear Chivo must do it to see the look on my face or watch me run for cover :roflmao:  I hate that shit!!! :rofl:
> *


lol yeah or like last yr they tied paint cans and propane tank they use for the laterns when u go camping to a m-1000 were like kids playing hide n seek, or when we put a firecracker in a ciggerette and gave it to neighbor he didnt know anything about it and it blew in his face fuck i couldnt stop laughing


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 03:49 PM~5672008
> *right now its hella bouncy. theres nothing in the trunk to mellow the car out. everything should be in soon.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:53 PM~5672047
> *lol yeah or like last yr they tied paint cans and propane tank they use for the laterns when u go camping to a m-1000 were like kids playing hide n seek,  or when we put a firecracker in a ciggerette and gave it to neighbor he didnt know anything about it and it blew in his face fuck i couldnt stop laughing
> *


 :0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 03:53 PM~5672047
> *lol yeah or like last yr they tied paint cans and propane tank they use for the laterns when u go camping to a m-1000 were like kids playing hide n seek,  or when we put a firecracker in a ciggerette and gave it to neighbor he didnt know anything about it and it blew in his face fuck i couldnt stop laughing
> *


OMG :nono: :roflmao: I shouldn't be smiling right now, because it's soooo dangerous, LOL BUT, that's hella funny about Neighboor's cigarette :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 04:45 PM~5671976
> *lol
> *


better things to do then take a dip fri.sat.
my life isnt always about dippin.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ+Jun 26 2006, 03:53 PM~5672047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's no joke, they mess with eachother for HOURS with fireworks, it's like 4th of July all year long, like kids in a candy store when one of them comes up :rofl:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 26 2006, 03:56 PM~5672082
> *better things to do then take a dip fri.sat.
> my life isnt always about dippin.
> *


you quoted him when he was talking about meeting up for saturday thats why i asked :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yea and its mainly chivo starting it lol


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 04:03 PM~5672125
> *yea and its mainly chivo starting it lol
> *



You know that's true!! LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2006, 04:22 PM~5672655
> *:roflmao:
> *


what u talking about i was out there lol :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

nice photoshop skills even the green turning light matches with your turn and the fat guy looks like he's takin a pic of your car :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 26 2006, 07:14 PM~5673587
> *what u talking about i was out there lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. sup cuz, wut up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt :scrutinize:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2006, 02:14 PM~5678224
> *ttt :scrutinize:
> *


sup fool, did you start on the flyer yet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea, i should have it by tonite. hopefully, unless i get distracted. :cheesy:
so sjb at 8-9 and hillview after 4?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2006, 02:34 PM~5678383
> *yea, i should have it by tonite. hopefully, unless i get distracted. :cheesy:
> so sjb at 8-9 and hillview after 4?
> *


yea :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i got a little extra that might motivate people to come out 

Come into the store with the flyer and get 10% off all purchase, in stock and special orders.. (excludes oil and antifreeze)..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

u should give Coast a special stamp so that way he marks the flyers to the people that show and those are the ones that get the discount :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

right on coast, did a good job homie like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 27 2006, 10:51 PM~5680694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great work Coast! :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: x 1,000,000


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 27 2006, 10:51 PM~5680694
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

don't forget to put on the flyer bigdaddysautoparts will give 10% off if u take the flyer to his store :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE WILL BE AT HILLVIEW ON THE 4TH TUESDAY AROUND 12ISH,IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FILL FREE TO...BRING YOUR OWN BBQ PIT AND MEAT  MOST PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE DAY OFF.AND DOING NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 28 2006, 08:13 PM~5685773
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE AT HILLVIEW ON THE 4TH TUESDAY AROUND 12ISH,IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FILL FREE TO...BRING YOUR OWN BBQ PIT AND MEAT  MOST PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE DAY OFF.AND DOING NOTHING :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: C-YA THERE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 27 2006, 09:51 PM~5680694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 27 2006, 09:51 PM~5680694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 28 2006, 08:13 PM~5685773
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE AT HILLVIEW ON THE 4TH TUESDAY AROUND 12ISH,IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FILL FREE TO...BRING YOUR OWN BBQ PIT AND MEAT  MOST PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE DAY OFF.AND DOING NOTHING :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 28 2006, 09:13 PM~5685773
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE AT HILLVIEW ON THE 4TH TUESDAY AROUND 12ISH,IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FILL FREE TO...BRING YOUR OWN BBQ PIT AND MEAT  MOST PEOPLE WILL HAVE THE DAY OFF.AND DOING NOTHING :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there No DOUBT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

can anyone share your bbq pit with me . I will bring some Carne and the Coronas and Tecates :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:37 AM~5688629
> *can anyone share your bbq pit with me . I will bring some Carne and the Coronas and Tecates :biggrin:
> *


SURE...AFTER WE ARE DONE.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

that should be fast then. cause most of the time u guys burn your food :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 12:04 PM~5688753
> *that should be fast then. cause most of the time u guys burn your food :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOUR ALWAYS RIGHT AND FUNNY


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

not always right but I am funny looking :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:08 AM~5689229
> *not always right but I am funny looking :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

u shouldn't be talkin oversize Stewart Little :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

BTW people please don't take everything I type on this bitch personal 
I like to clown around but out there in the streets is anothere story
I'm just a lovable shit talkin type of guy thats all :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

oh shit I hit 1000 post and I didn't realize yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppppyyyyy
I'm such a whore


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

have a question for all the riders that checc this post.
Why arent you(or fellow club members,Homies,etc)riding like before bacc in 99,2000,or even BEFORE that?
My reason,I live in sac(for now)BUT,I still come down to San Jo and ride.
Since the month of June started,I hae rode at least 1 day everyweekend except 1,and I even had my shit out ther LASt summer a few times.
I like to go out and party Friday and saturday nights too,so whats hard about Sundays??
Whats holding everyone bacc?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Matt BTW I just purchase season tickets for the raiders games if u nice to me I might consider hookin you up with some Monday night Raiders and Steelers


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

their Ladies they all have ladies now :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 05:13 PM~5690667
> *their Ladies  they all have ladies now :biggrin:
> *


thats a weak one if thats true.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Honestly PSTA don't know why our peeps don't wanna ride . I ask my club members and I didn't get a straight answer I guess cause 5 0 is on their asses all the time and some of them have suspended licenses and their is just no more unity between Clubs everybody does their own thing now thats just my .02


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 03:07 PM~5690614
> *BTW people please don't take everything I type on this bitch personal
> I like to clown around but out there in the streets is anothere story
> I'm just a lovable shit talkin type of guy thats all :biggrin:
> *


& still a *** lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 03:11 PM~5690646
> *Hey Matt BTW I just purchase season tickets for the raiders games if u nice to me I might consider hookin you up with some    Monday night Raiders and Steelers
> *


 :cheesy: ill let u know


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5690637
> *have a question for all the riders that checc this post.
> Why arent you(or fellow club members,Homies,etc)riding like before bacc in 99,2000,or even BEFORE that?
> My reason,I live in sac(for now)BUT,I still come down to San Jo and ride.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 03:13 PM~5690667
> *their Ladies  they all have ladies now :biggrin:
> *


lol thats probably the main reason Maybe


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> *INSPIRATIONS SJ Posted Today, 06:43 AM
> & still a *** lol *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

oops forgot to reply where was I oh yeah u promise u wouln't tell


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 29 2006, 04:07 PM~5690614
> *BTW people please don't take everything I type on this bitch personal
> I like to clown around but out there in the streets is anothere story
> I'm just a lovable shit talkin type of guy thats all :biggrin:
> *


what a softy


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

yes yes I'm a softy but if u rub me I get hard  :burn: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 PM~5690637
> *have a question for all the riders that checc this post.
> Why arent you(or fellow club members,Homies,etc)riding like before bacc in 99,2000,or even BEFORE that?
> My reason,I live in sac(for now)BUT,I still come down to San Jo and ride.
> ...


No it's not the ladies holding the fellas back in my opinion, LOL - I know I don't stop my man from doing shit   I want to see everyone out there on the strip - whether he and I are rolling together or in separate cars.  Honestly, I think every weekend this summer is an event except July 15th (that I know of), some clubs are focusing on doing shows that are out of the area, there's a lot of hyphy bullsiht going on downtown, the youngsters fuck it up for the lowriders out there, I know I am getting tired of being ticketed (YES I GET THEM EVEN THO I AM A GIRL, DESPITE POPULAR BELIEF, LOL) - so I stay away from anything past 10th street --> downtown. But i'll still go, I have been to wiener dog a few times on a Fri.Sat night and after 10 it's usually dead or drama in the parking lot so I split. anyway.....I'm not making excuses, *it just seems to me that people are so focused on doing events that they're washing and workng on the rides instead of taking a quick cruise.* :dunno:

Edit:
I do hear a lot of "F*C% getting a ticket" , or "F*c% the drama out there", or "F*C% that I/we have to get up early for a show" .....I don't care either way, I think it's fun to go out the night before a show, cause everyone gets hyped up   At the same token, I don't deal with the same machismo bullshit you guys have out there tho, cause Im a girl and I don't give a shit :roflmao:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 PM~5690637
> *have a question for all the riders that checc this post.
> Why arent you(or fellow club members,Homies,etc)riding like before bacc in 99,2000,or even BEFORE that?
> My reason,I live in sac(for now)BUT,I still come down to San Jo and ride.
> ...


Alot of my members have there rides torn apart ...including myself....we went out there a few times last year to try to keep the cruising alive , im down when my ride is done. most of my O.G. members won't come out because of the 5 0 b.s. or because Fri. & Sat. nights we are kicking it drinking and hanging out at someones house.....The hillview thing is cool on sunday cause we can kickin at the park and hit king rd. for a while.....But there is alot of events that are on sundays....and we like to travel sometimes


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i understand about the cars torn apart and the getting tickets b/s and the hyphy fools ,thats why some of us want to cruise on WHITE or OCALA and the meet up spots are diff from last year, that why when blvd nights must stay on White and from there on throughout the summer then us low lows dont have to worry about getting a ticket its away from the pigs; or worring about them hyphy fools,,,,,,i just hope to see more riders out there cause cruising is what it is.... then just for the shows


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Matt if I remember this was one of the reasons we left the other place member


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0 no comment


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

WADDUP TO ALL THE BAY LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

so is everyone going out tonight!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

A FEW CLUBS WILL BE AT HILLVIEW THIS TUESDAY THE 4TH...
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
DUKES S.C.
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
PALIAMENT
RAGZ TO ENVY
ROLLIN DEEP
408 RYDERS
SHARKSIDE
STR8RIDAZ
SJ HIGHLIGHTS





FILL FREE TO JOIN US ANY TIME BRING YOUR OWN BBQ 


MOST PEOPLE HAVE THE DAY OFF...ALSO HAVE NOTHING TO DO.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5690637
> *have a question for all the riders that checc this post.
> Why arent you(or fellow club members,Homies,etc)riding like before bacc in 99,2000,or even BEFORE that?
> My reason,I live in sac(for now)BUT,I still come down to San Jo and ride.
> ...


x2 hommie shits weak


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

chivo & psta...should go at it tuesday...no rangers ,enough space to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 3 2006, 01:39 PM~5709802
> *chivo & psta...should go at it tuesday...no rangers ,enough space to hop. :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD AND REMEMBER WINNER GETS A COLD 40 OZ.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

And a Bag of Chips :biggrin:  j/k


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 3 2006, 01:39 PM~5709802
> *chivo & psta...should go at it tuesday...no rangers ,enough space to hop. :biggrin:
> *


isnt psta in la for his club anniversary?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Went out for a little ride on Sunday after the show around 8:00 and suprise, it was dead again. I know people could have been tired, I know I was a little. But, I thought a few more would be out there. I can't always be out there either nor do I always want to be, but since the begining of June, I have took a ride almost every Friday, Saturday and Sunday and suprise, Dead as Hell! Well, I guess we will see if this weekend is any different than the last ones. By the way, in the past few weekends, I really haven't seen any Hyphy Fools out there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 5 2006, 02:59 PM~5720664
> *Went out for a little ride on Sunday after the show around 8:00 and suprise, it was dead again.  I know people could have been tired, I know I was a little.  But, I thought a few more would be out there.  I can't always be out there either nor do I always want to be, but since the begining of June, I have took a ride almost every Friday, Saturday and Sunday and suprise, Dead as Hell!  Well, I guess we will see if this weekend is any different than the last ones.  By the way, in the past few weekends, I really haven't seen any Hyphy Fools out there.
> *


YOUR NOT GOING TO MOTEREY BRO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

when is a good time to come from the north bay and go crusing in san jo. its about a 2 hour drive for use so if we go i hope it would be poppin.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

boulevard nights


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 4 2006, 09:56 AM~5713367
> *isnt psta in la for his club anniversary?
> *


I was,but made it bacc to SJ to hop in the lac and BBQ and ride!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FEW RIDES FROM THE 4TH TUESADY :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 6 2006, 10:01 AM~5724842
> *FEW RIDES FROM THE 4TH TUESADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MONTE LOOKS BETTER WITH THE PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

The lac WAAY off to the side!

Congrats K87 on getting plaqed up homie!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

DAMN PSTA YOU BE PUTIIN MILES ON YOUR RIDER HA!


> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5724872
> *The lac WAAY off to the side!
> 
> Congrats K87 on getting plaqed up homie!
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 6 2006, 11:08 AM~5724872
> *The lac WAAY off to the side!
> *


 :biggrin: WE TRY TO DO THE DAM THING


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5724882
> *:biggrin: WE TRY TO DO THE DAM THING
> *


??
It felt good to be riding in the LoLo's on a TUESDAY!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5724872
> *The lac WAAY off to the side!
> 
> Congrats K87 on getting plaqed up homie!
> *


THANKS


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I think the plaque is a little off center K87 moved it a little to the right :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 6 2006, 11:45 AM~5725531
> *I think the plaque is a little off center K87 moved it a little to the right :biggrin:
> *


Well i barely got it so i will line it up and bolt it later


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: I wish I will get my soon the guy from Plaquewerkz sucks man


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looks like you guys had a good time
uffin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

looking good sharkside  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IS THIS SPOT STILL A ACTIVE SPOT. IM HEADING OUT THERE ON THE 20TH AND I'LL BE LEAVING THE 25TH OF JULY, LOOKIN FOR A SPOT!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's riding out this weekend?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 7 2006, 02:10 PM~5732580
> *who's riding out this weekend?
> *


as long as my parts get here by tomorrow,Ill be riding fo-sho!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 7 2006, 01:10 PM~5732580
> *who's riding out this weekend?
> *



Out to Modesto for Fun in the Sun  :thumbsup: (tomorrow)


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2006, 08:55 PM~5728701
> *looks like you guys had a good time
> uffin:
> *


yeah it was cool, especially after lighting the fireworks. so did you have fun at the beach?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jul 7 2006, 02:43 PM~5733320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: its gonna be another hot one


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 7 2006, 06:24 PM~5733943
> *:thumbsup:  its gonna be another hot one
> *


Hell yeah, I checked Wednesday and it said 100 degrees, this afternoon the forecast said 102!!! :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the beach was cool...hot... lol.

took a ride last night, didnt see one rider...  fuck it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS FACE IT WILL NEVER BE LIKE BEFORE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Went for a spin tonight in my Jetta to cruis by the dog (which was EMPTY by the way), and JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ER because some asshole decided he was gonna rearend me, while I was stopped at the red light on Santa Clara and 19th (?) by the Walgreens in front of the fire station, thank god the firemen were outside, I tried to chase the guy in my car as he sped off, but the firemen stopped me cause I hit my head hella hard on the headrest (whiplash staus) from impact....What a Saturday.... :uh: Here's me with my* neck brace *and the red mark across my chest is from my seat belt.










FUCKIN IDOTS DOWN THERE. :angry: The fire dept called the police and some girl in a Camaro got the plate so hopefully they catch them. The BITCH is that I hace to pay the deductible on the fix if they don't find the driver. :nono:

BUT the funny part was that when Chivo got there the cop said if they found him they would let Chivo take him around the corner to show him a lesson :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

All I gotta say if FUCK those IDOTS down there, the ones that have no respect, race down the fuckin street, and don't know how to PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if you got uninsured motorist coverage it should cover your deductible as long as you had the plate number


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2006, 09:19 AM~5740878
> *if you got uninsured motorist coverage it should cover your deductible as long as you had the plate number
> *



Got uninsured motorist, and the plate was out of state, so hopefully they'll catch them.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5742385
> *Got uninsured motorist, and the plate was out of state, so hopefully they'll catch them.
> *


WELL JEN, IM GLAD THAT NOTHING WORSE HAPPEN, HOPE FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:58 PM~5742438
> *WELL JEN, IM GLAD THAT NOTHING WORSE HAPPEN, HOPE FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


Thanks :angel:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

hope u feel beter Jenn


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2006, 06:14 AM~5740443
> *Went for a spin tonight in my Jetta to cruis by the dog (which was EMPTY by the way), and JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ER because some asshole decided he was gonna rearend me, while I was stopped at the red light on Santa Clara and 19th (?) by the Walgreens in front of the fire station, thank god the firemen were outside, I tried to chase the guy in my car as he sped off, but the firemen stopped me cause I hit my head hella hard on the headrest (whiplash staus) from impact....What a Saturday.... :uh:  Here's me with my neck brace and the red mark across my chest is from my seat belt.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that suckes


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2006, 06:14 AM~5740443
> *Went for a spin tonight in my Jetta to cruis by the dog (which was EMPTY by the way), and JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ER because some asshole decided he was gonna rearend me, while I was stopped at the red light on Santa Clara and 19th (?) by the Walgreens in front of the fire station, thank god the firemen were outside, I tried to chase the guy in my car as he sped off, but the firemen stopped me cause I hit my head hella hard on the headrest (whiplash staus) from impact....What a Saturday.... :uh:  Here's me with my neck brace and the red mark across my chest is from my seat belt.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to here that jen hope you feel better :thumbsup: well i got outta work around 1 am and took a ride and there wasnt shit going on and now the pigs are blockn off what i think between 3rd and 4th street and maken every 1 go around 2 cut down on the cruzzn shit sucks but what to do ?  would love to see all the homies out there like b4 ............


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Car accident :scrutinize: I don't know if I believe you. I seen how big chivo looks next to you. are u sure he just did'nt hold you and squeeze you to hard.
you know how we men get when we love a woman :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

AT LEAST IT WASNT THE 64 HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn Jen,Im glad you are ok.
Good forbid,it could have been worse.Fuccin bitch ass mutha fucca,Id love to see this bitch ass that hit you get his


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone  

My point was that even if you go out there for a quick stroll there are soo many idiots not paying attention, racing, trying to hollar at other cars, etc.....I'm glad It wasn't that bad, and that I wasnt in my '64. 

Thanks again, and be careful when you take a dip out there :angel: this isn't gonna stop me from going out there, lol :cheesy:

and Psta - I believe karma is a mofo, that guy will get his one day  :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 10 2006, 06:28 AM~5745427
> *Car accident :scrutinize:  I don't know if I believe you. I seen how big chivo looks next to you. are u sure he just did'nt  hold you and squeeze you to hard.
> you know how we men get when we love a woman :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: damn I'm busted :0 



























LOL...... YEAH RIGHT fool :tongue: LOL :roflmao: I needed a laugh :rofl:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jul 10 2006, 04:06 AM~5745302
> *sorry to here that jen hope you feel better  :thumbsup:  well i got outta work around 1 am and took a ride and there wasnt shit going on and now the pigs are blockn off what i think between 3rd and 4th street and maken every 1 go around 2 cut down on the cruzzn shit sucks but what to do ?   would love to see all the homies out there like b4 ............
> *


I dind't even go that far down there, I just wanted to cruise by the Dog and check it out, flipped a bitch and got hit on my way back, LOL

I'm felling better already :thumbsup: 600mg Motrin for the muscles and vicodin for pain :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I remember about 8 years ago is was dippin with my boy in his Silverado and there was a group of bitches walking down Santa clara street by the McDonalds.
we heard some fools voices,then he heard tires screeching,then BAM,rear ended my homies trucc.
all it really did was bend his bumper,but all the fools was like 17-18,and you can tell it was probly their 1st time dippin!
I will admit,I have had a couple close calls myself!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn jenn glad to hear your ok.....i went out to hillview around 4 30 yesterday, all i saw were paisas playing soccer....i guess nobody wants to go out until blvd nights...oh well


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theyed rather cruise layitlow. :biggrin:
i cant find any cruising out here in korea either :angry:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2006, 08:37 PM~5750385
> *theyed rather cruise layitlow. :biggrin:
> i cant find any cruising out here in korea either :angry:
> *


virtual cruise lol


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5750385
> *theyed rather cruise layitlow. :biggrin:
> i cant find any cruising out here in korea either :angry:
> *


a cost u gonna take one of them missiles hm to get here faster .... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nah im just patterning them out for them :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i havent seen one chevy out here! :tears:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2006, 12:29 AM~5751537
> *i havent seen one chevy out here! :tears:
> *


just alot of moped scooters ? have u checked out the massage parlers yet :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol. not many scooters. helluva lot of hyundais, kias, and daewoos :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Is anyone riding this weekend. I need to know if I should take the 84 Box, or the honda to San Jo. You know its a GAS THING :biggrin: *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2006, 09:37 PM~5750385
> *theyed rather cruise layitlow. :biggrin:
> i cant find any cruising out here in korea either :angry:
> *


not me im down to hit the strip :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lets go dippin! :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2006, 05:28 PM~5755409
> *lets go dippin! :biggrin:
> *


lets go..........


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 11 2006, 04:24 PM~5755387
> *Is anyone riding this weekend. I need to know if I should take the 84 Box, or the honda to San Jo. You know its a GAS THING :biggrin:
> *


call me up if you bring the box, i'm down to ride sat night (have to work sunday)


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll ride , let me know


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

im down


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5756452
> *im down to stay home.
> *


 :0 
:biggrin: 
what up mang...


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so what time this Saturday are we going to meet to go hit the strip and these time
will some people show I ben out 2 straight saturdays and the strip is empty and nobody at SJBJ :uh: 
We San Joneros brag on starting the Lowrider movement before anybody. Doesn't mean we have to ended first


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 11 2006, 08:30 PM~5756438
> *i'll ride , let me know
> *


THERES THREE


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5756452
> *im down
> *


NOW 4 OF US


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 12 2006, 06:30 AM~5758409
> *so what time this Saturday are we going to meet to go hit the strip and these time
> will some people show I ben out 2 straight saturdays and the strip is empty and nobody at SJBJ  :uh:
> We San Joneros brag on starting the Lowrider movement before anybody. Doesn't mean we have to ended first
> *


THERE 5..........WE NEED TO ALL HOOKUP AND GET THIS THING RIGHT.IT DONT WORK IF WE ALL GO OUT DIFFERENT TIMES THEN GO HOME


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5758854
> *THERE 5..........WE NEED TO ALL HOOKUP AND GET THIS THING RIGHT.IT DONT WORK IF WE ALL GO OUT DIFFERENT TIMES THEN GO HOME
> *


I MIGHT be able to make it for a minute on Saturday!
Im going to that car show In Sac on Sunday and I gotta head up to sac saturday night,but shit,im always down to take alittle dip!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 11 2006, 05:24 PM~5755387
> *Is anyone riding this weekend. I need to know if I should take the 84 Box, or the honda to San Jo. You know its a GAS THING :biggrin:
> *



What about the 66?  

What's up Paul? How is the 66 looking for this year? It was nice as hell before, I am sure it will come out nicer when your done.

Take care Bro


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 06:55 AM~5758854
> *THERE 5..........WE NEED TO ALL HOOKUP AND GET THIS THING RIGHT.IT DONT WORK IF WE ALL GO OUT DIFFERENT TIMES THEN GO HOME
> *


i agree


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you think well get kicked out of the pink elephant parking lot?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i just cut ::::ne:::::


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 04:32 PM~5762230
> *you think well get kicked out of the pink elephant parking lot?
> *


the taqueria across the street sounds good right now


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

shit, im going straight from the airport to "la tacqueria" downtown sj when i land on friday :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 05:21 PM~5762620
> *shit, im going straight from the airport to "la tacqueria" downtown sj when i land on friday :biggrin:
> *


tired of eating noodles & rice, cat and dog?lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the cat taste like chicken and the dog like pork :uh: :twak:
no the foods been hella good. but im ready for some carne asada and some modelos :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

bring me a doggy bag lol :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dog inabag?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 06:33 PM~5762720
> *the cat taste like chicken and the dog like pork :uh: :twak:
> no the foods been hella good. but im ready for some carne asada and some modelos :biggrin:
> *


where you been coast


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 05:38 PM~5762756
> *where you been coast
> *


at his hometown :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 06:38 PM~5762756
> *where you been coast
> *


im in korea :cheesy: chillin.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 06:41 PM~5762781
> *im in korea  :cheesy: chillin.
> *


you see any imparas or rowriders


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so 830 at the sjbj parking lot?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 06:42 PM~5762786
> *you see any imparas or rowriders
> *


:roflmao: no chevys or fords out here. not a bunch of scooters either. everyone drives kias daewoos and hyundais... :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 12 2006, 06:47 PM~5762823
> *so 830 at the sjbj parking lot?
> *


lets do a roll call to see whos down to ride, it seems people be headin out different times. lets all get on the same page


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 12 2006, 05:47 PM~5762823
> *so 830 at the sjbj parking lot?
> *


sjBJ lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Bjs pizza at oakridge.... mmmm... lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 05:50 PM~5762852
> *lets do a roll call to see whos down to ride, it seems people be headin out different times. lets all get on the same page
> *


seems like everyone gonna be cruise the topics of layitlow again


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what the hell you doin matt? you changed your post like 3 times now lol.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

well fellas all this talk bout cruising..........im gonna take my car out and get my lady some chinese food on the eastside :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 05:54 PM~5762893
> *what the hell you doin matt? you changed your post like 3 times now lol.
> *


im fucken high lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 06:54 PM~5762887
> *seems like everyone gonna be cruise the topics of layitlow again
> *


maybe thats what he meant by getting on the same page :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 05:55 PM~5762903
> *maybe thats what he meant by getting on the same page :biggrin:
> *


i think so too lol

k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN

ME
KNOCKIN87
COAST 1
PSTA
62BIRD
EAST SIDE RIDERS RALPH
CHIVO?? :biggrin: 
98SHARK?? :biggrin: 

WHO ELSE?????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5762903
> *maybe thats what he meant by getting on the same page :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: NO NOT THE WEBPAGE I MEEN.............DAMN IT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN, :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 06:57 PM~5762921
> *i think so too lol
> 
> k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN
> ...


NOT ONLY US ON LIL BUT SPREAD THE WORD CUZ IT AINT GONNA BE COOL WITH LIKE 6 OF US


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i should be able to be there by 9 on sat night...now i got to decide what ride to take


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INSPIRATIONS SJ, Coast One, knockin87, 62bird


SEEMS LIKE WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE :biggrin: HERE BUT WHEN ITS TIME TO DIP NOTHING


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

fuck it worst case we can take a ride, and then go eat, up alumrock off of capitol :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 12 2006, 07:01 PM~5762960
> *i should be able to be there by 9 on sat night...now i got to decide what ride to take
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 06:01 PM~5762957
> *NOT ONLY US ON LIL BUT SPREAD THE WORD CUZ IT AINT GONNA BE COOL WITH LIKE 6 OF US
> *


even the hyphys i know they will show up & on time :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: "the hyphys"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 06:25 PM~5763074
> *:roflmao: "the hyphys"
> *


you ? :uh:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 05:57 PM~5762921
> *i think so too lol
> 
> k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN
> ...



ill ask my lady :uh: jk im there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jul 12 2006, 08:06 PM~5763702
> *ill ask my lady  :uh:  jk  im there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 12 2006, 08:12 PM~5763734
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup cuz ive been hittin you up all day, where you been playa :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jul 12 2006, 08:15 PM~5763754
> *sup cuz ive been hittin you up all day, where you been playa  :biggrin:
> *


my cell phone broke. but ive been chillin


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jul 12 2006, 09:06 PM~5763702
> *ill ask my lady  :uh:  jk  im there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: whatup!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I guess Im taking the box to San Jo after-all. :biggrin: All I need is a time and place my brothers!!! uffin: 

And Bird, just flip a FUCKIN COIN and stop being a show-off! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 07:13 PM~5762975
> *fuck it worst case we can take a ride, and then go eat, up alumrock off of capitol :biggrin:
> *


*Now thats what im talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN

City of sharks
KNOCKIN87
COAST 1
PSTA
62BIRD
EAST SIDE RIDERS RALPH
CHIVO?? 
98SHARK?? 
Wizard408sjhl :biggrin: 

WHO ELSE?????


UPDATED


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey 62Bird take the one that uses less Gas


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4 of the Bay Bosses will be out there ....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN
> 
> City of sharks
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN

CITY OF SHARKS
KNOCKIN87
COAST 1
PSTA
62BIRD
EAST SIDE RIDERS RALPH
CHIVO?? 
98SHARK?? 
WIZARD408SJHL 
UNIQUES66
4 OF BAY AREA BOSSES :thumbsup: 

Who Else? common people bring it?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

DAMN 14 CARS SO FAR We should name our selfs 
The Real deal Car Club :biggrin: just for 1 day


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

new member here from east san jo :biggrin: ill be out there with yall in the 64


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN

CITY OF SHARKS
KNOCKIN87
COAST 1
PSTA
62BIRD
EAST SIDE RIDERS RALPH
CHIVO?? 
98SHARK?? 
WIZARD408SJHL 
UNIQUES66
4 OF BAY AREA BOSSES 
JUIC'D64


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THIS WILL BE NICE TO HAVE WHEN I GO OUT THERE, IN THE NXT COUPLE WEEKEND. IM LOOKIN FOR A NICE SPOT WHERE I CAN MEET SOME RYDERS.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

na im staight....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 13 2006, 12:52 PM~5767392
> *THIS WILL BE NICE TO HAVE WHEN I GO OUT THERE, IN THE NXT COUPLE WEEKEND. IM LOOKIN FOR A NICE SPOT WHERE I CAN MEET SOME RYDERS.
> *



YOU'LL FIND THEM IN SAN JO ESPECIALLY ON SUMMER NIGHTS


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN

CITY OF SHARKS
KNOCKIN87
COAST 1
PSTA
62BIRD
EAST SIDE RIDERS RALPH
CHIVO?? 
no shark still workin on license  
WIZARD408SJHL 
UNIQUES66
4 OF BAY AREA BOSSES 
JUIC'D64


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 13 2006, 02:14 PM~5767565
> *k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN
> 
> CITY OF SHARKS
> ...


na better things to do then cruise :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2006, 12:52 PM~5767791
> *na better things to do then cruise :uh:
> *


SUP FOOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 13 2006, 11:32 AM~5767345
> *k roll call TO GO CRUISING ON SAT/SUN
> 
> CITY OF SHARKS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

SAME PLACE & TIME TO MEET UP RIGHT? EVERYONE AGREE? OR HAVE IT EARLIER? THE ALUM ROCK PARK SOUNDED COO AFTER WE MEET UP AT SJBJ. IF WE GONNA GO TO ALUM PARK DONT YOU THINK WE SHOULD MEET UP EARLY? OR JUST STRAIGHT DIPPIN SUGGESTIONS LETS GET THIS SHIT GOING WE HAVENT HAD ONE CRUISE SINCE THE SUMMER STARTED


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Ill be out there for old times!Im more into dippin on Sundays,and partying or bending over my lady on Saturdays!
What ever I ca do to help S.J get the respect it deserves im down.
I dont just talk about it,I try and be about it and bacc up what I say.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

THATS THE SPIRIT LOL


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2006, 03:35 PM~5768312
> *Ill be out there for old times!Im more into dippin on Sundays,and partying or bending over my lady on Saturdays!What ever I ca do to help S.J get the respect it deserves im down.
> I dont just talk about it,I try and be about it and bacc up what I say.
> *


*I little to much information for me Homie!! :biggrin: I know your down, but I dont have to know how you GET DOWN PLAYER!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 13 2006, 04:51 PM~5768433
> *I little to much information for me Homie!! :biggrin: I know your down, but I dont have to know how you GET DOWN PLAYER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2006, 04:35 PM~5768312
> *Ill be out there for old times!Im more into dippin on Sundays,and partying or bending over my lady on Saturdays!
> What ever I ca do to help S.J get the respect it deserves im down.
> I dont just talk about it,I try and be about it and bacc up what I say.
> *


dam it :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2006, 04:27 PM~5768703
> *dam it :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT FILL LIKE RIDIN?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 13 2006, 05:33 PM~5768743
> *YOU DONT FILL LIKE RIDIN?
> *


na. :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2006, 05:12 PM~5769010
> *na. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 13 2006, 06:15 PM~5769025
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

why even respond? :uh:
so sjb at 8? or 9?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 05:17 PM~5769035
> *why even respond? :uh:
> so sjb at 8? or 9?
> *


fri or sat


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up mr shark!? how ya been? uffin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

when you coming back coast?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i should be in frisco by 11 am friday, its 930 am friday here right now, i leave at 430pm... in a few hours.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 05:22 PM~5769066
> *i should be in frisco by 11 am friday, its 930 am friday here right now, i leave at 430pm... in a few hours.
> *


cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 05:22 PM~5769066
> *i should be in frisco by 11 am friday, its 930 am friday here right now, i leave at 430pm... in a few hours.
> *


where are you


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<-------


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 06:56 PM~5769230
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


stay over there :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im trying! but they said theyll deport me to mexico...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 07:00 PM~5769265
> *im trying! but they said theyll deport me to mexico...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2006, 05:56 PM~5769230
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 13 2006, 05:18 PM~5769043
> *fri or sat
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

fridays suck, sat


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD, WHO EVERS DOWN FOR SAT AT 9 PM LET IT BE KNOWN


> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 13 2006, 08:20 PM~5770099
> *fridays suck, sat
> *


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sat at 9....i'm down


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 08:53 PM~5763981
> *:cheesy: whatup!!
> *


HAHA WUTS UP.. :biggrin: we all mobbin out there saturday. i got the weekend off


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't wait until my car is done. San Jose is always a bomb as place to cruise. Bad ass weather plenty of spots to kick it at and best of all, no fools tripping over stupid shit.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Saturday at 9pm I be there waiting for u people


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there too 9pm....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 14 2006, 07:27 AM~5771955
> *Saturday at 9pm I be there waiting for u people
> *


SAT 9,SJB.
C U there.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2006, 06:16 PM~5769028
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY *****!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck it.....I`ll be out there too! Locs 650 lets ride out there together! Get a hold of 211 Sleepy Droopy and Cisco!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Allot of people use that myspace thang ... post it up there too .... lets get this crackin ... 

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 14 2006, 08:57 AM~5772565
> *SAT 9,SJB.
> C U there.
> *


*KOOL :thumbsup: *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah Yeah is goin down Saturday night
Thanks Bay Area Bosses for helpin us start this shit :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It's nothin .... see everyone out there ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I POSTED IT UP THE FLYER THAT COAST MADE ON MY SPACE !!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: well guess i'll be riding with you guys too. gots me batteries on sharching for tonigh and tomorow too...... :biggrin: I'll be at el perro caliente stand by 9. tonight see u guys out there.. probrably be cruizing sta. clara down untill market then back to mc. ds and on. i've notice the farther u go on sta clara the more hyphy pendejos there are ,right by the arena so be carefull out there they might wana jump on ure hood.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 14 2006, 05:07 PM~5774567
> *:biggrin: well guess i'll be riding with you guys too. gots me batteries on sharching for tonigh and tomorow too...... :biggrin: I'll be at el perro caliente stand by 9. tonight see u  guys out there..  probrably be cruizing sta. clara down untill market then back to mc. ds and on. i've notice the farther u go on sta clara the more hyphy pendejos there  are ,right by the arena so be carefull out there they might wana jump on ure hood.... :biggrin:
> *


ALSO,THE FURTHER DON YOU GO,THE MORE PIGS YOU RUN INTO.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:0 O NO WONDER IT SMELLS LIKE CARNITAS ALL THE TIME WHEN I ROLL BY THEM.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5774567
> *:biggrin: well guess i'll be riding with you guys too. gots me batteries on sharching for tonigh and tomorow too...... :biggrin: I'll be at el perro caliente stand by 9. tonight see u  guys out there..  probrably be cruizing sta. clara down untill market then back to mc. ds and on. i've notice the farther u go on sta clara the more hyphy pendejos there  are ,right by the arena so be carefull out there they might wana jump on ure hood.... :biggrin:
> *


coo bro, what u gonna be rollin in?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 13 2006, 09:57 PM~5770608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WHATS THIS PICTURE FOR?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cool shit! 81 hustle said hes down to go for a ride too uffin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2006, 06:24 PM~5775121
> *cool shit! 81 hustle said hes down to go for a ride too uffin:
> *


BRAVO BRAVO, AND YOU GUYS SAID HE AINT DOWN TO RIDE! :biggrin: J/K SO THIS SAT AT 9 PM BUT WERE, AT SJB?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sjb is cool with me.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2006, 06:50 PM~5775183
> *sjb is cool with me.
> *


alright so were gonna be at sjb at 9 pm sat.............
me (k87) 
coast one
81 hustle
inspirations sj
josh (rollin around
62 bird
latino 66
city of sharks
wizard408sjhl
locs 650
psta
unique 66
bay boss 63
sic n twisted?
<span style='color:red'>who else?


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

ill try to make it out need to get my dmv shit straight .... heads up sjpd has from 1 st to 4 th st blocked off every weekend to stop the cruzn ... should look 4 a new spot ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yup. downtown has been shut down since the p-department took over the clubs and bars.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

TONIGHT AT SJB AT 9PM

ROLL CALLcoast one
81 hustle
inspirations sj
josh (rollin around
62 bird
latino 66
city of sharks
wizard408sjhl
locs 650
psta
unique 66
bay boss 63
sic n twisted?
98 shark.............c'mon man lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BIG SLEEPS
EAST SIDE RIDER CC ?


who else? 

ALSO IF EVERYBODY LET OTHER HOMIES KNOW IT'LL BE COOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 14 2006, 09:37 PM~5775559
> *alright so were gonna be at sjb at 9 pm sat.............
> me (k87)
> coast one
> ...


YOU GOT MY GAS MONEY? :biggrin: $2.35 GAL PLUS I WAS DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 16 YEARS OLD ON EL CAMINO....IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE....
.....ILL CALL YOU TONITE SO YOU CAN PICK ME UP. FOR A MINUTE.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Let's go cruizin down the Blvd. Orale Vato
U listening to La Onda Bajita con aqui El Tecolote :biggrin: 
who remembers that shit right there right there


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 15 2006, 08:21 AM~5777412
> *YOU GOT MY GAS MONEY? :biggrin: $2.35 GAL PLUS I WAS DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 16 YEARS OLD ON EL CAMINO....IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE....
> .....ILL CALL YOU TONITE SO YOU CAN PICK ME UP. FOR A MINUTE.
> *


ITS A DATE THEN


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 15 2006, 08:21 AM~5777412
> *YOU GOT MY GAS MONEY? :biggrin: $2.35 GAL PLUS I WAS DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 16 YEARS OLD ON EL CAMINO....IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE....
> .....ILL CALL YOU TONITE SO YOU CAN PICK ME UP. FOR A MINUTE.
> *


OR WE CAN GO IN YOUR CAR, ILL DRIVE( LICENSE) AND PUT GAS


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 15 2006, 07:21 AM~5777412
> *YOU GOT MY GAS MONEY? :biggrin: $2.35 GAL PLUS I WAS DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 16 YEARS OLD ON EL CAMINO....IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE....
> .....ILL CALL YOU TONITE SO YOU CAN PICK ME UP. FOR A MINUTE.
> *



98 shark 
your startin to sound like an old man


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 14 2006, 09:37 PM~5775559
> *alright so were gonna be at sjb at 9 pm sat.............
> me (k87)
> coast one
> ...


u forgot us :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just got home pretty cool now lets start this every weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin: yea it was coo... had a goodtime chillen and leading the line out the parking lot.
looking in the rear view seeing all three lanes on story with nothing but riders looked bad ass... :cheesy:


----------



## Loveblazen (Mar 2, 2005)

THAT SHIT WAS HELLA COOOO.......NOW IF ONLY WE CAN MAKE IT A HABIT AND HAVE IT CRAKEN LIKE BACK IN THE DAY.....I THINK ITS POSSIBLE....


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2006, 01:09 AM~5781250
> *u forgot us  :biggrin:
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2006, 02:26 AM~5781437
> *uffin: yea it was coo... had a goodtime chillen and leading the line out the parking lot.
> looking in the rear view seeing all three lanes on story with nothing but riders looked bad ass...  :cheesy:
> *


so how did me,81 hustle, and psta look hoppin down the strip look? :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

HERE SOME PIX FROM COAST ON MY CAMERA OF LAST NIGHT]My Webpage[/URL]My Webpage]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

nice pics bro, man it was a great turn out, its been a long time since ive seen that many rides out...


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5781949
> *nice pics bro, man it was a great turn out, its been a long time since ive seen that many rides out...
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I was out and about and saw a few of you guys riding, nice to see that there was some people out riding in some nice rides might i add..


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 16 2006, 09:20 AM~5781969
> *I was out and about and saw a few of you guys riding, nice to see that there was some people out riding in some nice rides might i add..
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looks bad ass man i wish i didnt have work on saturday nights


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

MAYBE NOT EVERYWEEKEND BUT AT LEAST ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH LIKE LAST NIGHT WOULD BE COOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice to see all the 14's and 13's out there......i really didnt care about down town. i wish we would of pulled in the king and story parking lot...next time....whos down next week or today?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

rich dog in the black 63 and big sleeps said theyre down to ride today... who else?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2006, 01:11 PM~5782839
> *rich dog in the black 63 and big sleeps said theyre down to ride today... who else?
> *


what time cuz im heading to santa cruz but when i get back im down


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I almost got a tear in my eye as we were ridding down Story rd. (LOL-LOL) Clean ass rides in front of me, and Clean ass rides behind me. And lets not forget the HEADLIGHTS REACHING FOR THE SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful night, Clean rides, and FUCK`IN KOOL ASS PEOPLE. Thats what San Jo is all about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *

*Im down to put the miles on the ride to roll down Stroy & King with all the San Jo PLAQUES FLYING PROUD. And to ones that thought it was not going to happen last night, YOU ALL MISSED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 16 2006, 02:28 PM~5782947
> *I almost got a tear in my eye as we were ridding down Story rd. (LOL-LOL) Clean ass rides in front of me, and Clean ass rides behind me. And lets not forget the HEADLIGHTS REACHING FOR THE SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful night, Clean rides, and FUCK`IN KOOL ASS PEOPLE. Thats what San Jo is all about.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 16 2006, 01:28 PM~5782947
> *I almost got a tear in my eye as we were ridding down Story rd. (LOL-LOL) Clean ass rides in front of me, and Clean ass rides behind me. And lets not forget the HEADLIGHTS REACHING FOR THE SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful night, Clean rides, and FUCK`IN KOOL ASS PEOPLE. Thats what San Jo is all about.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

it was tight last night , lets do it again next week


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 16 2006, 01:28 PM~5782947
> *I almost got a tear in my eye as we were ridding down Story rd. (LOL-LOL) Clean ass rides in front of me, and Clean ass rides behind me. And lets not forget the HEADLIGHTS REACHING FOR THE SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Beautiful night, Clean rides, and FUCK`IN KOOL ASS PEOPLE. Thats what San Jo is all about.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: KNOCKIN87,PASTA AND 81 HUSTLE


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 16 2006, 01:38 PM~5783011
> *it was tight last night , lets do it again next week
> *


SOUNDS GOOD IM DOWN,JUST GOTTA CHARGE THE BATTERYS :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

that was cool last night ... good to see so many people out there ....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Clubs that was out there last night at sjbjeans......

*
SHARKSIDE
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDAS
408 RIDAS
SAN JOSE STYLE
BLVD. KINGS
UNIQUES
GOODFELLAS
INSPIRATIONS
ROLLIN DEEP
DUKES
INDIVIDULAS
BAY ARE BOSSES*

glad to see everyone riding together......hopefully we can do this every weekend.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 16 2006, 01:40 PM~5783015
> *:biggrin: KNOCKIN87,PASTA AND 81 HUSTLE
> *


*Lets not forget Evan and Larry from Rollin Deep. They were getting there swing on toooo! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 16 2006, 02:28 PM~5782947
> *I almost got a tear in my eye as we were ridding down Story rd. (LOL-LOL) Clean ass rides in front of me, and Clean ass rides behind me. And lets not forget the HEADLIGHTS REACHING FOR THE SKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful night, Clean rides, and FUCK`IN KOOL ASS PEOPLE. Thats what San Jo is all about.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

today, sunday was mellow, kinda dead. just seen a few riders out. more came out late... but still we were out chillen. didnt have too many cars to take pictures of, now that i brought my camera with me. so heres a few pics from sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

more...









































loading more...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures Coast.... as always.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uploading more...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill post the rest tomorrow...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Talking to one of the members from our club and we came up with an idea.... see what everyone thinks ... 

So one saturday out of the month we all get together and cruise El Camino ... like back in the days .... from San Jo to Santa Clara .... There are allot of places to stop on the way and post .... 

but in order to this we would need all the clubs to work togethere and show up ... 

let me know what you think ..... 

Locs


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87+Jul 16 2006, 02:40 PM~5783015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see why we couldnt.Im glad you made it out homie.
Hopefully this was the spark that was needed!
I had fun!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 09:18 AM~5787517
> *Talking to one of the members from our club and we came up with an idea.... see what everyone thinks ...
> 
> So one saturday out of the month we all get together and cruise El Camino ... like back in the days .... from San Jo to Santa Clara .... There are allot of places to stop on the way and post ....
> ...


maybe on a sunday afternoon when theres no checkpoints and cops doing nothing. during the day theyre usually busy with other things going on.

i like the idea of cruzing story from king to white on saturdays. downtown is officially closed.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 10:18 AM~5787517
> *Talking to one of the members from our club and we came up with an idea.... see what everyone thinks ...
> 
> So one saturday out of the month we all get together and cruise El Camino ... like back in the days .... from San Jo to Santa Clara .... There are allot of places to stop on the way and post ....
> ...


Yeah Homie,Santa Clara PD dont play,They like to have cars Towed.
I agree with Coast Story betwwen King and white is our best bet,and even up white,and spots on Alum Roc.
Like coast said,DOWNTOWN IS CLOSED!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that why they had the street blocked of in downtown cause they didn't want any cruising? that was a pain in the ass going around and around ....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 09:29 AM~5787555
> *Is that why they had the street blocked of in downtown cause they didn't want any cruising? that was a pain in the ass going around and around ....
> *


yea you cant drive straight thru anymore, you got to zig zag your way thru or hit the back streets. they shut that shit down, stock cars and hyphy dont even go down there anymore. :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

im down this week.....  if psta comes down :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sucks that closed downtown.. once you go past 10th street you start to see alot of cops


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 09:23 AM~5787536
> *Your guys shit was clowning on that single pump action.Fuccin Pat and Lue,I tried NOT to hit my shit but I couldnt let you guys have all the fun!Wheres a video camara when you need one?!
> RIP,To my 5th wheel kit!
> *


:roflmao: i just saw that shit smack the floor and then the wheel come down and jump back up into place... matt slammed his breaks cuz i think he thought he was going to end up running it over. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I dont care where we cruise! As long as we do it together! I really enjoyed myself saturday night! (Even though the Bosses were an hour late!) We were waitin for some last minute club members! It was jus going to be locs_650 and I. Then we had one member say he was down to roll, then another one.....So we waited for them. It was a great turn out though! I honestly didnt have gas either but said fuckit and put it on my c/c. I`m lookin forward to the next time we go out there! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 11:04 AM~5787702
> *im down this week.....  if psta comes down :biggrin:
> *


naked?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 17 2006, 12:58 PM~5788477
> *I dont care where we cruise! As long as we do it together! I really enjoyed myself saturday night!  (Even though the Bosses were an hour late!) We were waitin for some last minute club members!  It was jus going to be locs_650 and I.  Then we had one member say he was down to roll, then another one.....So we waited for them.  It was a great turn out though!  I honestly didnt have gas either but said fuckit and put it on my c/c.  I`m lookin forward to the next time we go out there!    :biggrin:
> *


this weekend


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

So whos down sat?
98shark
??
?
???
?\


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 01:15 PM~5788596
> *So whos down sat?
> 98shark
> ??
> ...


count me in!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

98shark
psta


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2006, 10:22 AM~5788227
> *:roflmao: i just saw that shit smack the floor and then the wheel come down and jump back up into place... matt slammed his breaks cuz i think he thought he was going to end up running it over.  :biggrin: uffin:
> *


fuck yeah psta 81 hustle and knockin was getting up!!!!!! looked like back in the day cruising, psta your shit clowned fool i saw your 5th wheel almost come off when u smacked that bumper hard! i did slam on my braked cause i thought i would have to get out and pick up your 5th wheel :biggrin: knockin your shit gets up for 6 batts & for being single......so when we cruising again


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 09:04 AM~5787702
> *im down this week.....  if psta comes down :biggrin:
> *


u mean if he goes down :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks like it was a killer turn out this weekend, too bad we were at Chivo's homegirls b-day party (which was a cool ass turn out too, heehee).....This weekend is Merced chapter's BBQ, so it's gonna be awhile before we get to be out there :tears: GOOD SHIT TO ALL OF YOU WHO WERE ABOUT IT!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 17 2006, 03:24 PM~5789316
> *u mean if he goes down :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
your a fool!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 12:14 PM~5788588
> *this weekend
> *



Coo.....we will be there! (Hopefully on time) :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2006, 02:01 PM~5783476
> *Clubs that was out there last night at sjbjeans......
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: y you gotta 4 get about the big K.I


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

what up matt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 17 2006, 04:08 PM~5790109
> *what up matt
> *


what up gilbert, u riding again this weekend?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*The Story & King Idea seems to be the best one. As we were talking in the target parking lot that night, I only seen one cop roll by, and he seemed in a hurry to get some were else!!! 

Take it back to the OLD SCHOOL. There is a shit load of traffic on Story & King and plenty of areas to park along the Blvd. anyways, and that makes for GREAT COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if shit gets hot, move on down the road to White & Story :biggrin: 

We all know that the turn-out will grow as time goes on. Remember what happend to a little post about maybe getting some clubs together for a BBQ?  :thumbsup: *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 17 2006, 04:35 PM~5790297
> *The Story & King Idea seems to be the best one. As we were talking in the target parking lot that night, I only seen one cop roll by, and he seemed in a hurry to get some were else!!!
> 
> Take it back to the OLD SCHOOL. There is a shit load of traffic on Story & King and plenty of areas to park along the Blvd. anyways, and that makes for GREAT COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if shit gets hot, move on down the road to White & Story :biggrin:
> ...


yeah that sounds good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 17 2006, 05:35 PM~5790297
> *The Story & King Idea seems to be the best one. As we were talking in the target parking lot that night, I only seen one cop roll by, and he seemed in a hurry to get some were else!!!
> 
> Take it back to the OLD SCHOOL. There is a shit load of traffic on Story & King and plenty of areas to park along the Blvd. anyways, and that makes for GREAT COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if shit gets hot, move on down the road to White & Story :biggrin:
> ...


uffin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 17 2006, 05:35 PM~5790297
> *The Story & King Idea seems to be the best one. As we were talking in the target parking lot that night, I only seen one cop roll by, and he seemed in a hurry to get some were else!!!
> 
> Take it back to the OLD SCHOOL. There is a shit load of traffic on Story & King and plenty of areas to park along the Blvd. anyways, and that makes for GREAT COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if shit gets hot, move on down the road to White & Story :biggrin:
> ...



Hell yeah! :rofl: Im kinda excited!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 10:04 AM~5787702
> *im down this week.....  if psta comes down :biggrin:
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

count me in ill tell the guys again


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Man if i had a lo lo to cruise with you guys.. I have a mustang but as soon as i get it running ill be out to cruise with you and show some love!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 11:15 AM~5788596
> *So whos down sat?
> 98shark
> ??
> ...


sounds good to me...


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 16 2006, 05:38 PM~5784342
> *Lets not forget Evan and Larry from Rollin Deep. They were getting there swing on toooo!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we should get all the people who are down to hop there rides so we can get some tight pics


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

who you going to nose up with?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats up with that white cutty... was it from bay bosses? :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2006, 10:04 PM~5792054
> *who you going to nose up with?
> *


SOME BODY WITH 2 PUMP 6 BATTS,.................OR WHOEVER I AINT GOT NUTTIN TO LOOSE


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SO FOR THIS SAT. 9PM AT SJB
98SHARK
PSTA
COAST
62 BIRD
RALPH & EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS SJ
BAY BOSS 63
UNIQUE 66
GIL
 WHO ELSE ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you and 81 hustle better charge your batteries :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2006, 10:08 PM~5792085
> *you and 81 hustle better charge your batteries :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 17 2006, 11:05 PM~5792066
> *SOME BODY WITH 2 PUMP 6 BATTS,.................OR WHOEVER I AINT GOT NUTTIN TO LOOSE
> *


ill nose up with you fuck it
























j/k
lol
:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2006, 10:04 PM~5792057
> *whats up with that white cutty... was it from bay bosses? :biggrin:
> *


Wuddup Coast One?! I`d go nose up with you but my shits still under going some major modifications.....I dont even have a rack in yet! I was workin on it all friday night and saturday morning to put it back together and on the road for Saturdays cruise! I welded a bridge put in the showballs and was gettin ready to reinforce my rear end when locs_650 asked to join in the cruise! As soon as she done though we can definately have some fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 10:15 AM~5794725
> *Wuddup Coast One?!  I`d go nose up with you but my shits still under going some major modifications.....I dont even have a rack in yet!  I was workin on it all friday night and saturday morning to put it back together and on the road for Saturdays cruise!  I welded a bridge put in the showballs and was gettin ready to reinforce my rear end when locs_650 asked to join in the cruise!  As soon as she done though we can definately have some fun!   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: my shit aint in yet. lou in the blue monte is looking for some fun :biggrin:
but when my shits back in and you get yours going .. im down :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 10:35 AM~5794916
> *:biggrin:  my shit aint in yet. lou in the blue monte is looking for some fun :biggrin:
> but when my shits back in and you get yours going .. im down :cheesy:
> *



Fa sho! Hopefully, God willing it will be done in about two or three months! I`ll be taking the body of the frame in a month or so.....I kind of want to take my time and do it right with some nice chrome under carriage and a fresh paint job!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 09:18 AM~5787517
> *Talking to one of the members from our club and we came up with an idea.... see what everyone thinks ...
> 
> So one saturday out of the month we all get together and cruise El Camino ... like back in the days .... from San Jo to Santa Clara .... There are allot of places to stop on the way and post ....
> ...



What about cruising E.14th St? Or Hesperian? Getting together at Sams Super Burger? That shit use to hella crack!!!!! Everyone knows that Sam allows the place to be used for hops and low low get togethers! (just a thought) :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 03:05 PM~5796674
> *What about cruising E.14th St? Or Hesperian?  Getting together at Sams Super Burger?  That shit use to hella crack!!!!!  Everyone knows that Sam allows the place to be used for hops and low low get togethers!  (just a thought) :cheesy:
> *


Sounds like a plan to me ....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up with another get/bbq at cunningham to take the place of the frisco/ san mateo show that was cancelled? aug 27th :scrutinize:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 03:32 PM~5796860
> *what up with another get/bbq at cunningham to take the place of the frisco/ san mateo show that was cancelled? aug 27th :scrutinize:
> *


Now that sounds like a great plan ... i liked the last one great turn out .... Lets do it .... What are everyone's thoughts ? .... It does suck that they are not having the Frisco and Mateo show ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 02:32 PM~5796860
> *what up with another get/bbq at cunningham to take the place of the frisco/ san mateo show that was cancelled? aug 27th :scrutinize:
> *



Fuck yeah, bbq, Im fat, Im down! I love food......oh yeah and cars! :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 03:52 PM~5797035
> *Fuck yeah, bbq, Im fat, Im down!  I love food......oh yeah and cars!  :roflmao:
> *



LOL .... i am not fat but i love food and cars too ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Who do we got to talk to so that we can get this going .... ??????????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

use the phone list :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 01:52 PM~5797035
> *Fuck yeah, bbq, Im fat, Im down!  I love food......oh yeah and cars!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 03:00 PM~5797116
> *use the phone list :biggrin:
> *



What phone list?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 03:08 PM~5797180
> *What phone list?
> *



Did you mean the list that our Presidents and Vice Presidents got when they had the meeting for the first bbq?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

OK that makes sense then .... 
:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Boss 63 ... does that mean i would have to get there at like 5 am like Cisco did last time ... oh damnnnn :0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

ORALE VATO! locs_650 TRY and get a hold of Miguel for that list! We gonna have to oraganize this shit ourselves cause that nucca hella busy! Oh and E devil said he might be out there with his big body this saturday with us!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2006, 03:16 PM~5797240
> *Bay Boss 63 ... does that mean i would have to get there at like 5 am like Cisco did last time ... oh damnnnn  :0
> *



Naw.....you gotta be there 60 minutes past 4am! :biggrin: You should have Eric roll out to San Heezy with you and 211!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 10:35 AM~5794916
> *:biggrin:  my shit aint in yet. lou in the blue monte is looking for some fun :biggrin:
> but when my shits back in and you get yours going .. im down :cheesy:
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH, I DONT LIKE HOPPING :uh: 















J/K I'LL NOSE UP BUT REMEMBER ITS 2 PUMP 6 BATTS :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

WADDUP PSTA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 05:58 PM~5797920
> *WHY YOU GOTTA PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH, I DONT LIKE HOPPING :uh:
> J/K I'LL NOSE UP BUT REMEMBER ITS 2 PUMP 6 BATTS :biggrin:
> *


lOOKS LIKE i HIT THE SWITCH IN THE LAC FOR THE LAST TIME.
SHE IS SOLD!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5797934
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

bittersweet


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 04:58 PM~5797920
> *WHY YOU GOTTA PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH, I DONT LIKE HOPPING :uh:
> J/K I'LL NOSE UP BUT REMEMBER ITS 2 PUMP 6 BATTS :biggrin:
> *



Mines a single pump with 6 batteries....but I aint trippin, I`m down to hop. Its all in good fun! To be hones I`m kinda lookin forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2006, 05:01 PM~5797940
> *lOOKS LIKE i HIT THE SWITCH IN THE LAC FOR THE LAST TIME.
> SHE IS SOLD!
> *


DID YOU GET WHAT YOU WERE ASKING 4 IT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 05:02 PM~5797946
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 05:02 PM~5797948
> *Mines a single pump with 6 batteries....but I aint trippin, I`m down to hop.  Its all in good fun!  To be hones I`m kinda lookin forward to it!    :thumbsup:
> *


THEN IT'S ON , ATLEAST WERE ON THE SAME LEVEL :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mines single pump too. :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 05:03 PM~5797957
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS TO CAOST I GOTTA HOPPING PARTNER :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 05:05 PM~5797969
> *mines single pump too. :cheesy:
> *


HURRY UP AND GET YOUR HYDROS IN


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn i need to hurry up and get mine too so i can be in on the fun ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 05:04 PM~5797966
> *THEN IT'S ON , ATLEAST WERE ON THE SAME LEVEL :biggrin:
> *


Fa show......I`ll be done with my cutty in about 3 months! I have a 84 Fleetwood that I`m also building for my little sister who just graduated and turned 18! I`m putting my 63 Impala on the back burner for now.....Its taking a lot out of me! :uh:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 05:08 PM~5797989
> *Fa show......I`ll be done with my cutty in about 3 months!  I have a 84 Fleetwood that I`m also building for my little sister who just graduated and turned 18! I`m putting my 63 Impala on the back burner for now.....Its taking a lot out of me! :uh:
> *


DO YOU HAVE A CAR NOW OR DO YOU MEAN YOU WANNA HOP IN 3 MONTHS?


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

you got a message COAST :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

I SEE EVERYBODY READIND WADDUP YA'LL


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 05:10 PM~5798004
> *DO YOU HAVE A CAR NOW OR DO YOU MEAN YOU WANNA HOP IN 3 MONTHS?
> *


I`ll hop in about three months......earliar I stated that I jus barely started workin on my cutty in the middle of last week. I put it back together this friday and saturday to cruise with ya`ll. But since its my daily driver it will take me about 3 months max to finish it! I just finished the tranny and put the motor back in the caddy!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What is goin on?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 05:16 PM~5798040
> *I`ll hop in about three months......earliar I stated that I jus barely started workin on my cutty in the middle of last week.  I put it back together this friday and saturday to cruise with ya`ll.  But since its my daily driver it will take me about 3 months max to finish it!  I just finished the tranny and put the motor back in the caddy!
> *


OH OKAY,BY THEN ILL HAVE IT UPGRADED (STILL 2 PUMP 6 BATTS)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

upgraded?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 05:18 PM~5798048
> *OH OKAY,BY THEN ILL HAVE IT UPGRADED (STILL 2 PUMP 6 BATTS)
> *



Cooo.....lookin forward to it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 05:20 PM~5798060
> *upgraded?
> *



I thought the same thing........I aint trippin though! Its all love! (jus be easy on me  )


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I need to tell my Little brother that we got hoppers coming out the wood work. Maybe this way he can start moving his ass and get his car tegether again. I should give you cats his number to call him out :biggrin: that way he can really put his car together.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 05:25 PM~5798088
> *I thought the same thing........I aint trippin though!  Its all love!  (jus be easy on me  )
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2006, 05:20 PM~5798060
> *upgraded?
> *


fittings and springs


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 18 2006, 05:49 PM~5798220
> *I need to tell my Little brother that we got hoppers coming out the wood work.  Maybe this way he can start moving his ass and get his car tegether again.  I should give you cats his number to call him out  :biggrin: that way he can really put his car together.
> *


i aint no hopper,but i aint scared to hitta switch  its all fun for me :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 06:02 PM~5798234
> *i aint no hopper,but i aint scared to hitta switch  its all fun for me :biggrin:
> *



AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 01:05 PM~5796674
> *What about cruising E.14th St? Or Hesperian?  Getting together at Sams Super Burger?  That shit use to hella crack!!!!!  Everyone knows that Sam allows the place to be used for hops and low low get togethers!  (just a thought) :cheesy:
> *


that would work for me too, saves me gas....lets all decide before sat though...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Well ims down to cruize agains on sat on sta clara st or where ever. last saturday i burn my motor for me front pump . hope fully i can get a used one from somebody here . maybe for very sheap.. :biggrin: but i will be out there this sat. for shitsil.. :biggrin: how bout 9 same spot n may be we can all leave together trough story onto king rd on both lanes waiting for one n other. so we can fully represent... :cheesy: this way we can all get to santa clara n down town as a big pack rather than everyone wondering around just a thought do. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 19 2006, 04:05 PM~5804615
> *:biggrin: Well ims down to cruize agains on sat on sta clara st or where ever. last saturday i burn my motor for me front pump . hope fully i can get a used one from somebody here . maybe for very sheap.. :biggrin: but i will be out there this sat. for shitsil.. :biggrin: how bout 9 same spot n may be we can all leave together trough story onto king rd on both lanes waiting for one n other. so we can fully represent... :cheesy:  this way we can all get to santa clara n down town as a big pack rather than everyone wondering around just a thought do. :biggrin:
> *



Naw man, I agree with you! We should go all together! It will make a bigger impact on everybody! It will also show how strong of a lowrider community we are! GOOD IDEA BROTHA!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

just follow the leader and everyone will be together :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SO FOR THIS SAT. 9PM AT SJB
98SHARK
PSTA
COAST
62 BIRD
RALPH & EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS SJ
BAY BOSS 63
UNIQUE 66
locs_650
GIL
who else?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i say 9 at sjbjeans ride to king and story....im not to happy about down town aint shit over there. :uh: less cops ... :cheesy: :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yea i dont know why we went downtown, who's idea was it to go downtown :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 05:47 PM~5804844
> *yea i dont know why we went downtown
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: yes. how bout we go down may be to 6th st old albertsons n back to king to walgreens to the old 7-11 parking lot on story n king n on


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 19 2006, 03:51 PM~5804866
> *:thumbsup: yes. how bout we go down may be to 6th st old albertsons n back to king to walgreens to the old 7-11 parking lot on story n king n on
> *


sounds good, but i say everyone be behind everyone when we exit out the sjbj parking lot aint it tight to see a long ass line of low lows that way everyone can stay together :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

we will see that day...i say lets stay just on the east. what ever im down. :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 04:00 PM~5804924
> *we will see that day...i say lets stay just on the east. what ever im down. :biggrin:
> *


i like that idea better stay on the east there is alot of parking lots, whatever i'll just follow


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's idea was it to go downtown :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 06:02 PM~5804940
> *who's idea was it to go downtown :uh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if i can fix my oil pan, ill bring out my new ride..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

take some pics


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 19 2006, 06:06 PM~5804962
> *if i can fix my oil pan, ill bring out my new ride..
> *


what kinda ride


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 05:08 PM~5804972
> *what kinda ride
> *


chevrolet impala


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 19 2006, 06:13 PM~5804992
> *chevrolet impala
> *


pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 05:14 PM~5804997
> *pretty fly for a white guy
> *


thats what they say


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 19 2006, 04:06 PM~5804962
> *if i can fix my oil pan, ill bring out my new ride..
> *


well shit get that oil pan & lets dip


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 06:02 PM~5798234
> *i aint no hopper,but i aint scared to hitta switch  its all fun for me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oohhhh i'm going to tell him you said that he's scared to hit the switch :0 
























J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 05:14 PM~5805002
> *well shit get that oil pan & lets dip
> *


got to pull the motor to swap it but if i can weld the crack ill bring it out we will see


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 19 2006, 06:23 PM~5805065
> *got to pull the motor to swap it but if i can weld the crack ill bring it out we will see
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 19 2006, 05:17 PM~5805028
> *:0 oohhhh i'm going to tell him you said that he's scared to hit the switch :0
> J/K  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 04:39 PM~5804804
> *SO FOR THIS SAT. 9PM AT SJB
> 98SHARK
> PSTA
> ...


HI 98 SHARK,I WOULD LIKE 2 CRUISE WITH YOU GUYS. WOULD THAT BE OKAY?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 19 2006, 07:02 PM~5805230
> *HI 98 SHARK,I WOULD LIKE 2 CRUISE WITH YOU GUYS. WOULD THAT BE OKAY?
> *


and my girl
knockin87


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

98SHARK
PSTA
COAST
62 BIRD
RALPH & EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS SJ
BAY BOSS 63
UNIQUE 66
locs_650
GIL
knockin87


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 06:04 PM~5805240
> *and my girl
> knockin87
> *


SMOOCHES :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 09:09 PM~5806624
> *
> 
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 11:09 PM~5806624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 10:09 PM~5806624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THATS TIGHT :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SUP PEOPLE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats cracken .....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 19 2006, 09:13 PM~5806650
> *SUP PEOPLE
> *


sup bro, weekend almost here


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sup peeps....


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE JUST ABOUT TO CATCH SOME ZZZZZZZ's


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 19 2006, 11:16 PM~5806669
> *sup peeps....
> *


wus up bobby :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

fuck yeah,... i hear ya man.. 




whats up ralph and matt


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 19 2006, 10:16 PM~5806668
> *sup bro, weekend almost here
> *


YUP, AND MY BATTERIES WILL BE CHARGED, BUT I DONT WANNA HOP


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so whos swingin there ride this weekend?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 19 2006, 09:18 PM~5806689
> *fuck yeah,... i hear ya man..
> whats up ralph and matt
> *


sup bobby, me nothin same shit bout to sleep also


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

flojo...............

j/k


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 19 2006, 10:19 PM~5806694
> *so whos swingin there ride this weekend?
> *


you tell me :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

sup rick,what you ridin this weekend since your ride is sold?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 05:39 PM~5804804
> *SO FOR THIS SAT. 9PM AT SJB
> 98SHARK
> PSTA
> ...


Damn homie,you might have to take me off that list.I have to take the car down to Bakersfield to drop it off to the guy thats getting it.Not sure if ill be bacc in time!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 20 2006, 08:45 AM~5808307
> *sup rick,what you ridin this weekend since your ride is sold?
> *


Might not be able to ride this weekend! 
Next weekend for sure!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2006, 04:39 PM~5804804
> *SO FOR THIS SAT. 9PM AT SJB
> 98SHARK
> PSTA
> ...


sold to the man with the cash!!!!!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 20 2006, 07:47 AM~5808313
> *Damn homie,you might have to take me off that list.I have to take the car down to Bakersfield to drop it off to the guy thats getting it.Not sure if ill be bacc in time!
> *


shoot so how you gonna get bacc cause we all know you would never trailer your car you being such a rida and all :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2006, 07:27 PM~5812686
> *shoot so how you gonna get bacc cause we all know you would never trailer your car you being such a rida and all :biggrin:
> *


:uh:
greyhound


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 20 2006, 08:59 PM~5813599
> *:uh:
> greyhound
> *


*You are going to have some stright LOOT in your pocket BRO. Fuck the old gray dog and take southwest back to the hood!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT ~ The weekend is here ....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

jeya!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2006, 09:00 AM~5815921
> *TTT ~ The weekend is here ....
> *



Hell yeah....and its gonna be a freakin hot one! I`m gonna try to reinforce my rear end tonight! Hopefully I`ll be done quick and get to clean the fuck out of my ride! Its filthy! I`m not gonna have time tomorrow since I have a tattoo appointment early and dont know what time I`ll be done since I want to start my sleeve! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

saw the news its gonna be 110 degrees inland tomorrow


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*And Im in SACRAMENTO, so you can add about 5 degrees to your number. :angry: And to make matters worse, I will not be able to make it this saturday.  I have a jugle in the back yard, and the front is not looking very good either. and lets not forget the full service the 84 box anyways.

I always say that Im going to take it in and have it serviced BUT, I just have a problem with a stranger working on my ride. I know some of you know were Im comming from.  *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

should be nice out tonite. see you guys out there!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

good night :biggrin: alot of ridas out there last night :biggrin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 23 2006, 10:11 AM~5826886
> *good night :biggrin: alot of ridas out there last night :biggrin:
> *


yup it was coo out there, had fun :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 23 2006, 11:11 AM~5826886
> *good night :biggrin: alot of ridas out there last night :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

it was cracken last night


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hell yea!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 23 2006, 02:12 PM~5827673
> *hell yea!
> *


SO IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN EVERY WEEKEND OR EVERY OTHER WEEKEND?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

every weekend if possible.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

it was a good night lastnight here some pics uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

it wasnice to see so many clubs and solo riders out :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

if it was this nice on a reg sat, cant wait till blvd nights/KOS


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 23 2006, 10:12 PM~5830075
> *if it was this nice on a reg sat, cant wait till blvd nights/KOS
> *


X2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

How was it out there tonight? Couldn't make it this weekend .... The Bosses ended up kicking it at Sam's in Hayward.... cool turn out ended up being like 10 cars there .... thinking of doing it again next weekend .... any one down? not sure if saturday or sunday ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 23 2006, 11:12 PM~5830075
> *if it was this nice on a reg sat, cant wait till blvd nights/KOS
> *


I can't wait either .... going to be off the hook ....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn wish I was out there with u peeps but had a busy weekend 
Saturdat got shit face at Club Taste and woke up on sunday morning at 5am
went to Santa Cruz for the Annual 6 mile run got home and Die :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

NICE!
Looks Like San Jo is getting CRACCIN like it SHOULD be and like how it was!
Lets keep this shit up!
Sorry I couldnt make it!
I went to bakersfield to drop off the LaC.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

damn so u got some money on you PSTA :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 07:54 AM~5831392
> *NICE!
> Looks Like San Jo is getting CRACCIN like it SHOULD be and like how it was!
> Lets keep this shit up!
> ...


:thumbsup: 

* SO can you loan me a few bucks? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL+Jul 24 2006, 09:03 AM~5831433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lil bit of cash! :biggrin: 
But I also got a ride to work on that will drain that cash!!








The homie LiL Ben started it,i will finish it!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey PSTA u makin it to a hopper or a cruiser or show


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 24 2006, 10:12 AM~5831796
> *Hey PSTA u makin it to a hopper or a cruiser  or show
> *


It will be a CLEAN street car that will be able to get up if needed!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

right on rick that caprice is badd


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 08:41 AM~5831593
> *A lil bit of cash! :biggrin:
> But I also got a ride to work on that will drain that cash!!
> 
> ...


well make sure you save me 5 bucs so we can finalize that bet you lost last feb :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 08:41 AM~5831593
> *A lil bit of cash! :biggrin:
> But I also got a ride to work on that will drain that cash!!
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOK RIC,


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 24 2006, 05:30 AM~5831125
> * Damn wish I was out there with u peeps but had a busy weekend
> Saturdat got shit face at Club Taste and woke up on sunday morning at 5am
> went to Santa Cruz for the Annual 6 mile run got home and Die :biggrin:
> *


 u run? :roflmao: in this hot weather the fuck u thinking fool, u could went cruising & drove 6 miles down king :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 24 2006, 07:42 PM~5835241
> *u run? :roflmao:  in this hot weather the fuck u thinking fool, u could went cruising & drove 6 miles down king :biggrin:
> *



how else can I keep in shape. can't do Maquina everyday
besides I got to go cause my oldest daughter sign herself and me into the fucken race Thats how I keep my kids off the drugs. I dont' want them to end up like u Matt :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Jul 24 2006, 06:50 PM~5834594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Homie.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2006, 07:10 AM~5838020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thanks Homie.
> *


YOU TAKIN IT TO K.O.S.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for saturday...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 25 2006, 05:54 PM~5841570
> *YOU TAKIN IT TO K.O.S.
> *


i WOULD like TO,BUT IT WILL NOT BE DONE BY THEN.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

WHOS RIDIN SATURDAY?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 25 2006, 05:23 AM~5837880
> *how else can I keep in shape. can't do Maquina everyday
> besides I got to go cause my oldest daughter sign herself and me into the fucken race     Thats how I keep my kids off the drugs. I dont' want them to end up like u Matt :biggrin:
> *


hey i dont do drugs :angel:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ROLL CALL FOR *SATURDAY*
98SHARK??


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
98SHARK?? 
KNOCKIN87


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

right here :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ill let the boys no too i sure thell be down


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
98SHARK?? 
KNOCKIN87
Coast One
EastSideRiders-Ralf
Lac Rida :biggrin:
who else??


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2006, 12:41 AM~5850325
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


ok ok u twisted my arm...... :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 26 2006, 06:58 PM~5848681
> *hey  i dont do drugs :angel:
> *



:uh: and I'm hoppin the Towncar at KOS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
98SHARK?? 
KNOCKIN87
Coast One
EastSideRiders-Ralf
Lac Rida 
BigSleeps


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2006, 09:54 AM~5851653
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2006, 08:54 AM~5851653
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


NOT FOR SURE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2006, 08:41 PM~5856024
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
98SHARK?? 
KNOCKIN87
Coast One
EastSideRiders-Ralf
Lac Rida 
BigSleeps 
INSPIRATIONS SJ


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 27 2006, 10:05 PM~5856188
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


i might be a lil late my date ( john ) might have a date .....damn whores!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jul 28 2006, 12:02 AM~5857257
> *i might be a lil late my date ( john ) might have a date .....damn whores!!!!!!!!  :twak:
> *


tell him that should be after the cruise a late night tip


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

might not make this one..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 26 2006, 04:59 PM~5848428
> *WHOS RIDIN SATURDAY?
> *


my take a dip .....saturday after 10:00


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 27 2006, 09:05 PM~5856188
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cool. talked to a few people, at different times and they all say that maybe we should keep it on the eastside. cuz the closer we get to downtown the more the cops hate... its an option.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so what time,9? im down to take a ride down there tonight.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2006, 06:17 PM~5865976
> *so what time,9? im down to take a ride down there tonight.
> *


thanks for callin me :uh:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i thought you said you werent commin down till sunday! well my shit broke down infront of my house and jakes fan belt broke down after bein there for like 15 minutes so anthony had to come tow it, so you wouldnt of had fun hangin out with us!



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 29 2006, 10:58 PM~5866830
> *thanks for callin me  :uh:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2006, 06:44 PM~5877959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2006, 05:44 PM~5877959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut up coast, that would be nice on a black shirt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it was a blackshirt i took a pic of. but i added the red,black and white borders.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2006, 09:54 PM~5879456
> *it was a blackshirt i took a pic of. but i added the red,black and white borders.
> *


coo coo


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so whos coming out after the East Side Riders BBQ?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2006, 01:44 PM~5882792
> *so whos coming out after the East Side Riders BBQ?
> *


SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT 
CALI LIFE
BLVD KINGS
LIFES FINEST
LAYMLOW
???????????


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2006, 01:44 PM~5882792
> *so whos coming out after the East Side Riders BBQ?
> *


*We will be riding Saturday Night! :biggrin: Are we going to stay on the EastSide? Downtown has to many 5.0 just waiting to write tickets. The old school Blvd sounds good to me  

What do you guys think? *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Santa clara st is cool as long as you dont go farther down than 10th street!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

pd wouldnt even let us chill at wienershnitzel or mcdonalds.
probably better off staying on the east.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2006, 12:41 AM~5850325
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


:wave: StreetLow Familia will be in la casa....  :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
98SHARK??
KNOCKIN87
Coast One
EastSideRiders-Ralf
Lac Rida :biggrin: 
StreetLow Familia
Uniques

AND?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 2 2006, 08:01 AM~5887799
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE A GOOD WEEKEND CUZ EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ. NO EXCUSES CUZ THE CARS WILL BE OUT. HOPE TO SEE A LOT OF LOW LOWS AND NOT TO MANY STOCK RIDES


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 09:36 PM~5900147
> *IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE A GOOD WEEKEND CUZ EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ. NO EXCUSES CUZ THE CARS WILL BE OUT. HOPE TO SEE A LOT OF LOW LOWS AND NOT TO MANY STOCK RIDES
> *


You mean I have to tell P-Dog ( A Uniques member) to leave his 62 SS Rag-top at home. It going to hurt his feelings! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I better call him tonight, and tell him to slap on the 13X7 reverse 72 crosslace Zeniths. I hope he has a hammer?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 3 2006, 09:59 PM~5900279
> *You mean I have to tell P-Dog ( A Uniques member) to leave his 62 SS Rag-top at home. It going to hurt his feelings!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :twak: I MEANT NEW RIDES NOT OL'SKOOLS


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 10:04 PM~5900303
> *:twak: I MEANT NEW RIDES NOT OL'SKOOLS
> *


I know, just fucking around with P-dog. I told him to read the post, and he asked me if I had a HAMMER. LOL-LOL-LOL That fool is to lazy to change his wheels anyways!! :biggrin: 

Now If I can only get him to sell me his wheels?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2006, 09:46 PM~5886474
> *pd wouldnt even let us chill at wienershnitzel or mcdonalds.
> probably better off staying on the east.
> *



true to bad my parking lot isnt in front of the store, but more than welcome to use it anytime, and they cant say shit cause its my store :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

isnt it shared with the bank?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah some of it is not all but i got room on the side of the building as well


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 2 2006, 09:01 AM~5887799
> *ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY
> 98SHARK??
> KNOCKIN87
> ...


Tealtown luxurious


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Was out there saturday but didn't see anyone besides a very few people .... where was everyone at?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

burnt from the bbq maybe :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah i was figuring that after we drop around the whole east side and posted and didn't see many people at all ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

KING OF THE STREETS JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5938429
> *KING OF THE STREETS JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:
> *


really?? whats that all about?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2006, 07:50 PM~5943913
> *really?? whats that all about?
> *


something from the people(sharkside) for the people.....trying to keep it crakin still.when is your club going to have a bbq or something? :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2006, 06:50 PM~5943913
> *really?? whats that all about?
> *


I THINK IT'S SOMETHING FOR STREET HOPPERS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 10 2006, 08:42 PM~5944696
> *I THINK IT'S SOMETHING FOR STREET HOPPERS
> *


ill bring the tater chips than :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5943938
> *something from the people(sharkside) for the people.....trying to keep it crakin still.when is your club going to have a bbq or something? :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMMMM barrrrbbbbaaaaqqqqqqqq... :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2006, 09:27 PM~5945136
> *ill bring the tater chips than :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Is everyone taking the weekend off? Rolled out last weekend after the EastSide Riders BBQ and saw Knocking 87 hitting the MAD 3 WHEEL IN S.J.B.J parking lot! :thumbsup:

I guess everyone just had to many BEERS to hit the Blvd! :biggrin: *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5949237
> *Is everyone taking the weekend off? Rolled out last weekend after the EastSide Riders BBQ and saw Knocking 87 hitting the MAD 3 WHEEL IN S.J.B.J parking lot!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess everyone just had to many BEERS to hit the Blvd! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

whats up for this weekend?? whose riding?? meet up time? same place?
theres nothing else going on this weekend right?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2006, 01:41 PM~5949372
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whats up for this weekend?? whose riding?? meet up time? same place?
> ...


roll call for sat cruise

COAST ONE
INSPIRATIONS SJ
who else?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill be rolling this weekend also :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 11 2006, 01:51 PM~5949438
> *roll call for sat cruise
> 
> COAST ONE
> ...


add me if we fix my shit :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5949237
> *Is everyone taking the weekend off? Rolled out last weekend after the EastSide Riders BBQ and saw Knocking 87 hitting the MAD 3 WHEEL IN S.J.B.J parking lot!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess everyone just had to many BEERS to hit the Blvd! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HEADED HOME AFTER I SEEN YA,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 11 2006, 01:51 PM~5949438
> *roll call for sat cruise
> 
> COAST ONE
> ...


i will be out there saturday


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: in the lac.................... linc. still messing up. :tears: any one wanna help get it going again? running out of ideas :dunno:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2006, 09:34 PM~5951483
> *:thumbsup: in the lac.................... linc. still messing up.  :tears: any one wanna help get it going again? running out of ideas :dunno:
> *


  WHATS WRONG


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*OK Gilbert, let me put on my Star Wars Yoda hat and see if I can Help you out. :biggrin: 

Lets hear the problem and see if the force can be with you? :thumbsup: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 11 2006, 08:45 PM~5951555
> *OK Gilbert, let me put on my Star Wars Yoda hat and see if I can Help you out.  :biggrin:
> 
> Lets hear the problem and see if the force can be with you?  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: alright paul. but first let me say i think that homie from lay em low put a hex on my shit. remember he was asking about a prob with his baby linc? my shit started acting up on the way home from the q....... well here it is as i was driving home., the car started acting like it was running out of gas, hesitating and pulling back (loss of power)...... so i spent some time doing little things i may have been neglecting . tune up oil change pvc valve fuel filter and tried to change the o2 sensor but the damn thing wont come out and there is limited room to work with. now , still runs fucked up seems to get worse as the car warms up sounds and feels like a f'ed up 4 banger. thinking also maybe the cats..... so come on yoda. help me


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2006, 11:19 PM~5951742
> *:biggrin: alright paul. but first let me say i think that homie from lay em low put a hex on my shit. remember he was asking about a prob with his baby linc? my shit started acting up on the way home from the q.......  well here it is as i was driving home., the car started acting like it was running out of gas, hesitating and pulling back (loss of power)...... so i spent some time doing little things i may have been neglecting . tune up oil change pvc valve fuel filter and tried to change the o2 sensor but the damn thing wont come out and there is limited room to work with.  now , still runs fucked up seems to get worse as the car warms up sounds and feels like a f'ed up 4 banger. thinking also maybe the cats..... so come on yoda. help me
> *


maybe cat.cov.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2006, 09:21 PM~5951746
> *maybe cat.cov.
> *


  thats what im thinking since it gets worse whenit warms up............... got any hook ups


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2006, 10:21 PM~5951746
> *maybe cat.cov.
> *


YEAH SOUNDS LIKE WHAT HAPPEN TO MY REGAL, IT WAS THE CATYLAC CONVERTER


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2006, 10:19 PM~5951742
> *:biggrin: alright paul. but first let me say i think that homie from lay em low put a hex on my shit. remember he was asking about a prob with his baby linc? my shit started acting up on the way home from the q.......  well here it is as i was driving home., the car started acting like it was running out of gas, hesitating and pulling back (loss of power)...... so i spent some time doing little things i may have been neglecting . tune up oil change pvc valve fuel filter and tried to change the o2 sensor but the damn thing wont come out and there is limited room to work with.  now , still runs fucked up seems to get worse as the car warms up sounds and feels like a f'ed up 4 banger. thinking also maybe the cats..... so come on yoda. help me
> *



They are a bitch to get out. You need to get a small propane torch and heat the bace of the pipe were the o2 sensor threds in. But, I dont think that is the problem.

Now if its your CAT, as the car warms up, look under the car a see if the CAT gets HOT, I mean RED HOT. You will see it because it will start to glow. A dark garage or night time works best.

Was your fuel filter pluged up? Did you blow into it to see if it was really hard to push air through? If so. it could have damaged your fuel pump, but that is reaching a little out there.

Dic-connect your battery for about 2 hours so the computer can reset, and when you check your cat to see if it gets hot, it will also have a funky sell to it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 11 2006, 09:39 PM~5951805
> *They are a bitch to get out. You need to get a small propane torch and heat the bace of the pipe were the o2 sensor threds in. But, I dont think that is the problem.
> 
> Now if its your CAT, as the car warms up, look under the car a see if the CAT gets HOT, I mean RED HOT. You will see it because it will start to glow. A dark garage or night time works best.
> ...


yeah i know about the glowing part. havent noticed though. it has been smelling like its overheating, coolant smell. no leaks or fluid that i can see. the fule filter was alittle different. it was like a oil filter, just screwed right in so i had no place to blow through. i will try the battery idae 2 morrow. the car is at a diff locatyion. any other ideas or a lead on a hook up for the cat.........the other messed up part, it has 2 cats


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn fords :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2006, 02:16 AM~5952497
> *damn fords :twak:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2006, 10:49 PM~5951870
> *yeah i know about the glowing part. havent noticed though. it has been smelling like its overheating, coolant smell. no leaks or fluid that i can see. the fule filter was alittle different. it was like a oil filter, just screwed right in so i had no place to blow through. i will try the battery idae 2 morrow. the car is at a diff locatyion. any other ideas or a lead on a hook up for the cat.........the other messed up part, it has 2 cats
> *




Are you sure you dont have 3 cats? You should have one cat connected to each manifold, then the pipe y`s and gos into the main cat under the floorboard on the passanger side?

Dis-connect the main cats first to see if the car runs better (then try the other ones). Its going to sound like a truck BUT, if they are pluged. You will notice the differance in how it runs without the extra back pressure.

And remember that sometimes when your cat goes bad, it could start to plug up your muffler because all the small BB`s inside your cat could come loose and then they get stuck inside your muffler! If that is happening, you will notice them when you dic-connect each cat. I seen it happen before.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

the same thing happen to my lincoln last year it started to smell like it was overheating then when it started to act up everytime the car will change gears it felt like the fuel injectors were plug. I got in the freeway it will hesitate to go past 55 
everytime I reach 55 the car lost power and it felt like it was going to turn off
took it to the mechanic and he said my tranny overdrive cable came off.
I didn't notice cause it went behind the engine. as soon that he put the cable back it ran like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

hey gil use that unlock pb penetrating catalyst spray shit that loosens up rusting bolts good i have some u can use, i used some of that to loosen up my 02 sensor on the cutty and it came out quick


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so who else is comin out tonight?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 12 2006, 10:18 AM~5953248
> *so who else is comin out tonight?
> *


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Aug 12 2006, 09:25 AM~5953282
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see some hopping :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so what time and place we are going to meet peeps


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

bluejeans 9pm :dunno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 12 2006, 06:49 AM~5952872
> *[/color]
> 
> Are you sure you dont have 3 cats? You should have one cat connected to each manifold, then the pipe y`s and gos into the main cat under the floorboard on the passanger side?
> ...


thanks paul. tried the battery disconnect..... no change..... rechecked all the wires for possible crossed firing order....nope, not it. as far as thge cats, yeah only 2 1 off each manifold then y to the nain pipe into the muffler.. did find the water leak though. not sure if it would do that much or really what the deal is....... its a small pipe like fitting on the fire wall just underneath the main heater core housing. i dont see any hose or anythiong that looks like it came from the pipe....water leaks right onto 1 of the cats. gonna hit the wreckers 2morrow 2 c what i see and check on hoses or whatever i discover about this pipe thing. also going to bypass the heater core and just loop the hose........... i am ready 2 try anything. gotta b running str8 by next weekend  damn fords :angry: thats y i drive a caddy daily


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 12 2006, 06:49 AM~5952872
> *[/color]
> 
> Are you sure you dont have 3 cats? You should have one cat connected to each manifold, then the pipe y`s and gos into the main cat under the floorboard on the passanger side?
> ...


thanks paul. tried the battery disconnect..... no change..... rechecked all the wires for possible crossed firing order....nope, not it. as far as thge cats, yeah only 2 1 off each manifold then y to the nain pipe into the muffler.. did find the water leak though. not sure if it would do that much or really what the deal is....... its a small pipe like fitting on the fire wall just underneath the main heater core housing. i dont see any hose or anythiong that looks like it came from the pipe....water leaks right onto 1 of the cats. gonna hit the wreckers 2morrow 2 c what i see and check on hoses or whatever i discover about this pipe thing. also going to bypass the heater core and just loop the hose........... i am ready 2 try anything. gotta b running str8 by next weekend  damn fords :angry: thats y i drive a caddy daily


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Aug 12 2006, 06:54 AM~5952876
> *the same thing happen to my lincoln last year  it started to smell like it was overheating then when it started to act up everytime the car will change gears it felt like the fuel injectors were plug. I got in the freeway it will hesitate to go past 55
> everytime I reach 55 the car lost power and it felt like it was going to turn off
> took it to the mechanic and he said my tranny overdrive cable came off.
> ...


  thganks homie. i will check that in the mornig..... keep the info coming.... any ideas , possibilityies or suggestions


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 12 2006, 09:14 AM~5953232
> *hey gil use that unlock pb penetrating catalyst spray shit that loosens up rusting bolts good i have some u can use, i used some of that to loosen up my 02 sensor on the cutty and it came out quick
> *


 :0 alrighjt homie. i will b calling u 4 that spray,


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

Shit I was at S.J.B. at 9:00 sharp,nobody there :thumbsdown:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 12 2006, 08:41 PM~5955946
> *Shit I was at S.J.B. at 9:00 sharp,nobody there  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 just got a call homie. every 1 out there now supposedly. thinking about rolling out. .....even chivo made it out there


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 12 2006, 10:35 PM~5956171
> *:0 just got a call homie. every 1 out there now supposedly. thinking about rolling out. .....even chivo made it out there
> *


JUST BOUT TO GO SLEEP
SOUNDS TEMPTING BUT I THINK ILL PASS, GOTTA GET UP EARLY TOMORROW AND CLEAN  
SOMEONE POST PICS IF YOU TOOK THEM!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

it was crackin! u all missed out , i didnt take pics cause u all should of been there! :biggrin: , see everyone next weekend on White Rd after kos


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5966812
> *it was crackin! u all missed out , i didnt take pics cause u all should of been there! :biggrin: , see everyone next weekend on White Rd after kos
> *


DAMN IT I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE WENT 
OH WELL, IT'S GONNA BE POPPIN NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 14 2006, 05:21 PM~5967938
> *DAMN IT I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE WENT
> OH WELL, IT'S GONNA BE POPPIN NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: yeah next week gonna be crackin


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Aug 12 2006, 10:35 PM~5956171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was off the hook over there :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 12 2006, 09:41 PM~5955946
> *Shit I was at S.J.B. at 9:00 sharp,nobody there  :thumbsdown:
> *


We (Impalas) had about 20-25 cars there from around 10:30PM-midnight, no pigs harassing, no drama, it was cool  Everyone that stayed in town went for a dip after our all chapters BBQ here in SanJo


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5971206
> *We (Impalas) had about 20-25 cars there from around 10:30PM-midnight, no pigs harassing, no drama, it was cool   Everyone that stayed in town went for a dip after our all chapters BBQ here in SanJo
> *


Were you ridding the 64?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

anybody rolling out tonight?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thinking about it


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cool.....dont want to roll out there and be the only one


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

bringing this topic back TTT
now that the shows are over and k.o.s has passed who is still down to ride?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 7 2006, 07:41 PM~6127661
> *bringing this topic back TTT
> now that the shows are over and k.o.s has passed who is still down to ride?
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

just no more lil bbq at the park


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 7 2006, 07:41 PM~6127661
> *bringing this topic back TTT
> now that the shows are over and k.o.s has passed who is still down to ride?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 7 2006, 09:45 PM~6128027
> *just no more lil bbq at the park
> *


:roflmao: just ridin uffin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 7 2006, 08:41 PM~6127661
> *bringing this topic back TTT
> now that the shows are over and k.o.s has passed who is still down to ride?
> *


Not yet.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*How about having an end of summer BBQ? Everybody hit up Cunnimgham early for better parking bring your BBQ Pits. :biggrin: You pay the $5.00 to park and who is to say that its an EVENT?

I would not be MY FAULT if all the San Jose Car Clubs just happen to have a BBQ at the same time, and in the same LOCATION. RIGHT? :dunno: :dunno: *

*Something to think about. :biggrin: *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 8 2006, 08:58 AM~6130388
> *How about having an end of summer BBQ? Everybody hit up Cunnimgham  early for better parking  bring your BBQ Pits.  :biggrin: You pay the $5.00 to park and who is to say that its an EVENT?
> 
> I would not be MY FAULT if all the San Jose Car Clubs just happen to have a BBQ at the same time, and in the same LOCATION. RIGHT? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


I agree with that .... I am down .... Just let me know when :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 7 2006, 07:41 PM~6127661
> *bringing this topic back TTT
> now that the shows are over and k.o.s has passed who is still down to ride?
> *



i'm down from tommorow night :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 8 2006, 08:58 AM~6130388
> *How about having an end of summer BBQ? Everybody hit up Cunnimgham  early for better parking  bring your BBQ Pits.  :biggrin: You pay the $5.00 to park and who is to say that its an EVENT?
> 
> I would not be MY FAULT if all the San Jose Car Clubs just happen to have a BBQ at the same time, and in the same LOCATION. RIGHT? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


sounds good to me. when you guys want to do this? the weather aint too bad still.

on a saturday or a sunday? maybe saturday huh, so we can ride after? whatever day... im down.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 7 2006, 09:45 PM~6128027
> *just no more lil bbq at the park
> *


SUP GIL!!!!!!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SO ANYBODY RIDIN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 11 2006, 09:23 PM~6153207
> *SO ANYBODY RIDIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Isn't this weekend Mexican Ind. Day .... Is there going to be anyone out there? I will head down on Saturday for a while ....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dont know if imma be able to make it saturday night. but ill be there for sundays show uffin: and after :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 11 2006, 11:21 AM~6148787
> *sounds good to me. when you guys want to do this? the weather aint too bad still.
> 
> on a saturday or a sunday? maybe saturday huh, so we can ride after? whatever day... im down.
> *


Saturday sound GREAT!!! I need sunday to rest before the long drive home. :biggrin: 

What is going on at the end of the month? or the beginning of October? World news said that winter would be comming late this year. I hope they are right for a change!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sept 16 - i think suppose to be a little show at safeway but i dunno mr ralph hasnt called me back.

sept 17 - sunday is dukes show... 

sept 23rd - nothing that i know of

sept 30th - nothing that i know of

oct 8 is vegas..


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 12 2006, 01:58 PM~6157083
> *Saturday sound GREAT!!! I need sunday to rest before the long drive home.  :biggrin:
> 
> What is going on at the end of the month? or the beginning of October? World news said that winter would be comming late this year. I hope they are right for a change!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Sunday Oct 1st (NOR CAL RYDERS) Show right there in your backyard,downtown Sac. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2006, 02:12 PM~6157137
> *sept 16 - i think suppose to be a little show at safeway but i dunno mr ralph hasnt called me back.
> 
> sept 17 - sunday is dukes show...
> ...


LET ME KNOW COAST,KEEP ME POSTED


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2006, 03:12 PM~6157137
> *sept 16 - i think suppose to be a little show at safeway but i dunno mr ralph hasnt called me back.
> 
> sept 17 - sunday is dukes show...
> ...


the manager hasnet hit me up yet still in the works........ :twak: answer your phone


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 14 2006, 01:51 PM~6173178
> *the manager hasnet hit me up yet still in the works........ :twak: answer your phone
> *


IF YOU AINT PAT OR NATE MAYBE BEN HE WONT PICK UP.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 14 2006, 01:10 PM~6173415
> *IF YOU AINT PAT OR NATE MAYBE BEN HE WONT PICK UP.
> *


 :uh: I GOT A METRO IT DONT ALWAYS RING... SO IVE BEEN TOLD. I ALWAYS ANSWER RALPHS CALLS  :biggrin: 
HE DONT ALWAYS ANSWER MINE THO


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2006, 03:56 PM~6174264
> *:uh: I GOT A METRO IT DONT ALWAYS RING... SO IVE BEEN TOLD. I ALWAYS ANSWER RALPHS CALLS    :biggrin:
> HE DONT ALWAYS ANSWER MINE THO
> *


i was at work but it seems like we where playin phone tag all day :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 8 2006, 09:58 AM~6130388
> *How about having an end of summer BBQ? Everybody hit up Cunnimgham  early for better parking  bring your BBQ Pits.  :biggrin: You pay the $5.00 to park and who is to say that its an EVENT?
> 
> I would not be MY FAULT if all the San Jose Car Clubs just happen to have a BBQ at the same time, and in the same LOCATION. RIGHT? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


Say when and the SLM familia will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

we havin a lil bbq at the store next week sunday sept 24th.. bring the rides come have some food, listen to some music and chill!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 12 2006, 03:29 PM~6157631
> *Sunday Oct 1st (NOR CAL RYDERS) Show right there in your backyard,downtown Sac. :biggrin:
> *


Im only good for one, maybe two shows a year :biggrin: Besides, the Box is a street car, not a show car. And thats the way I like it!! :biggrin: 

SO WHAT DOSE EVERY ONE THINK FOR A END OF SUMMER BBQ?

SEPTEMBER 30th?
OR
OCTOBER 1ST ? 

MOST VOTES WINS :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 15 2006, 08:24 AM~6179635
> *we havin a lil bbq at the store next week sunday sept 24th.. bring the rides come have some food, listen to some music and  chill!!
> *


WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's dippin tonight, for mexican independence


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

anyone going to modesto ?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

I WAS THINKING BOUT HEADIN OUT FOR A MINUTE TO SEE IF ANYONES OUT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 15 2006, 08:21 PM~6183939
> *Im only good for one, maybe two shows a year :biggrin: Besides, the Box is a street car, not a show car. And thats the way I like it!! :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHAT DOSE EVERY ONE THINK FOR A END OF SUMMER BBQ?
> ...


I`m down! What does everyone think of sunday instead of saturday? I hate it cause I work on saturdays! But fuck it if it is on saturday then I`ll show up after work!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Any Bay Area shows in Oct?


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 15 2006, 08:21 PM~6183939
> *Im only good for one, maybe two shows a year :biggrin: Besides, the Box is a street car, not a show car. And thats the way I like it!! :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHAT DOSE EVERY ONE THINK FOR A END OF SUMMER BBQ?
> ...


MY VOTE SEPT 30th.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 18 2006, 09:27 PM~6200895
> *MY VOTE SEPT 30th.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill vote sept 30... :biggrin:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Oct 1st.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

September 30th and October 1st! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MY BOY TOLD ME HE GET RUSHED BY SOME FUCCIN PLASTICO'S ON SATURDAY AT 10:30 PM AN KING AND SAN ANTONIO,AD THATS NOT THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF THIS SHIT HAPPINING,OR BEING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!
WTF,SO THESE FOOLS GOING TO RUN SHIT NOW?
FUCC THAT IN #'S WE HAVE HAVE STRENGTH,ALL RIDAS NEED TO STICC AND RIDE TOGETHER OUT THERE CUZZ ITS GETTING NASTY.

ALSO,THIS GOES TO SHOW HOW FAKE AND BITCH MADE THIS NEW GENERATION IS,CUZZ,10 YEARS AGO,SHIT EVEN 5 YEARS AGO,SHIT LIKE THIS WOULD NEVER HAPPEN.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 20 2006, 02:37 PM~6212429
> *MY BOY TOLD ME HE GET RUSHED BY SOME FUCCIN PLASTICO'S ON SATURDAY AT 10:30 PM AN KING AND SAN ANTONIO,AD THATS NOT THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF THIS SHIT HAPPINING,OR BEING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!
> WTF,SO THESE FOOLS GOING TO RUN SHIT NOW?
> FUCC THAT IN #'S WE HAVE HAVE STRENGTH,ALL RIDAS NEED TO STICC AND RIDE TOGETHER OUT THERE CUZZ ITS GETTING NASTY.
> ...


cant do it alone, most youngster all hyphy now :thumbsdown:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 21 2006, 10:05 AM~6217527
> *cant do it alone, most youngster all hyphy now :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats the SAD TRUTH!  

What a situation to be stuck in. I understand Psta and Inspiration SJ view, and agree on both sides. What to do? You build your ride to do just that RIDE. Now you run the Risk of having your ride hit by some FUCK`IN COWARDS!

There has ALWAYS BEEN SAFTY IN NUMBERS!! Its a proven fact of life. But were are you going to get the numbers still remains the question? Now Im not saying to just go out and have an all out war!! No - No, what Im saying is that if the numbers are JUST CLOSE TO EQUAL, then you will see how the little SLUGS will crawl back into there holes.

I have ENJOYED KICKING back with all the San Jo car clubs again! :biggrin: Riding down the strip with PLAQUES EVEYWERE. Its the most fun Ive had in a long time. Chopping -it up with new clubs, and reconnecting with old friends. 

It will take time and the support of every club in San Jo to keep the BBQ`s, CAR SHOWS and CRUZING alive. I know it will never be the same as it was back in the HAY DAYS OF SAN JO, BUT who says it has to end? 

Count me in on the fun, and if anything kicks off, well lets just say that "IM TO FUCK`IN FAT TO RUN"!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 21 2006, 11:37 AM~6217741
> *Thats the SAD TRUTH!
> 
> What a situation to be stuck in. I understand Psta and Inspiration SJ view, and agree on both sides. What to do? You build your ride to do just that RIDE. Now you run the Risk of having your ride hit by some FUCK`IN COWARDS!
> ...


 
YOU WILL KNOW WHO HAS YOUR BACK...WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE COMING FROM DIFFERNT CLUBS TO GET INVOLD .....NOT JUST WATCHING YOUR HOMIE GET HIS ASS KICK...I KNEW A FEW GUYS LIKE THAT.  SAD PRETTY SAD. I CAN NAME ALOT OF NAMES....JUST WITH THEN THIS YEAR.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 21 2006, 11:43 AM~6217777
> *
> YOU WILL KNOW WHO HAS YOUR BACK...WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE COMING FROM DIFFERNT CLUBS TO GET INVOLD .....NOT JUST WATCHING YOUR HOMIE GET HIS ASS KICK...I KNEW A FEW GUYS LIKE THAT.  SAD PRETTY SAD. I CAN NAME ALOT OF NAMES....JUST WITH THEN THIS YEAR.
> *


aint that the truth homie.
I know Homies like 98,I will include myself also,Watch out for not only each other,but ridas period.We have never left a homie on stucc,ESPECIALLY those close to us.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thats right


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 20 2006, 03:37 PM~6212429
> *MY BOY TOLD ME HE GET RUSHED BY SOME FUCCIN PLASTICO'S ON SATURDAY AT 10:30 PM AN KING AND SAN ANTONIO,AD THATS NOT THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF THIS SHIT HAPPINING,OR BEING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!
> WTF,SO THESE FOOLS GOING TO RUN SHIT NOW?
> FUCC THAT IN #'S WE HAVE HAVE STRENGTH,ALL RIDAS NEED TO STICC AND RIDE TOGETHER OUT THERE CUZZ ITS GETTING NASTY.
> ...


I heard about this shit happening but have yet to see any of them thangs around .... the fucked up thing is that i take my kids cruising with me most of the time and they are 4 and 3 years old ... i want them to get started in the lowriding game early and grow up around it .... they enjoy riding around and seeing all the other clubs cars and yeah watching the cars hop .... I don't know what i would do if some little punks rushed my car with my kids in it .... it is getting me pumped right now just thinking about it .... it is just fucked up that these little punks can not go blow for blow and handle it like it used to be .... they have to bunch up and go after one person ..... i refuse to stop cruising because of some like idiots ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2006, 10:00 AM~6224048
> *I heard about this shit happening but have yet to see any of them thangs around .... the fucked up thing is that i take my kids cruising with me most of the time and they are 4 and 3 years old ... i want them to get started in the lowriding game early and grow up around it .... they enjoy riding around and seeing all the other clubs cars and yeah watching the cars hop .... I don't know what i would do if some little punks rushed my car with my kids in it .... it is getting me pumped right now just thinking about it .... it is just fucked up that these little punks can not go blow for blow and handle it like it used to be .... they have to bunch up and go after one person ..... i refuse to stop cruising because of some like idiots ....
> *


I agree with you Loco! Very well put! This lowriding shit is in my blood bro! I aint never gonna stop! Even if its me cruising bolo through my hood!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2006, 09:00 AM~6224048
> *I heard about this shit happening but have yet to see any of them thangs around .... the fucked up thing is that i take my kids cruising with me most of the time and they are 4 and 3 years old ... i want them to get started in the lowriding game early and grow up around it .... they enjoy riding around and seeing all the other clubs cars and yeah watching the cars hop .... I don't know what i would do if some little punks rushed my car with my kids in it .... it is getting me pumped right now just thinking about it .... it is just fucked up that these little punks can not go blow for blow and handle it like it used to be .... they have to bunch up and go after one person ..... i refuse to stop cruising because of some like idiots ....
> *


feel you on that one bro, thats why we got to stick together when you roll out here in san jo, all us riders must atleast have a contact number for each other that why we stick together when its time to dip , because those **** are never alone there always in big groups


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2006, 09:00 AM~6224048
> *I heard about this shit happening but have yet to see any of them thangs around .... the fucked up thing is that i take my kids cruising with me most of the time and they are 4 and 3 years old ... i want them to get started in the lowriding game early and grow up around it .... they enjoy riding around and seeing all the other clubs cars and yeah watching the cars hop .... I don't know what i would do if some little punks rushed my car with my kids in it .... it is getting me pumped right now just thinking about it .... it is just fucked up that these little punks can not go blow for blow and handle it like it used to be .... they have to bunch up and go after one person ..... i refuse to stop cruising because of some like idiots ....
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

cant stop wont stop ...cruzn that is  ...lol .. wont be the first leva i ran over ....oops my brakes dont work .... :thumbsup:...........but on the real some muther fuckers have no fucken respect 4 shit even when peeps mindn there own some 1 always gotta be thrown shit 2 fuck up some 1z rider or start shit !!!!!!!!! 2 every 1 riden out there be safe homies :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what up sleeps


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

just chilln and u ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

chillin also


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

u going to that bbq sunday ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 23 2006, 03:16 AM~6228788
> *u going to that bbq sunday ?
> *


yeah, chivo hit me up about it today , the one at the auto parts right?


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

yea .. hit me up 2marrow so we can meet up some where on sunday . im gonna crash we look like some damn tweeks on at 420 am ....lol....oh shit 420 yup its muchies time ...lol....l8r


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: shit didnt even know it was past 4, aight hit u up tomorrow peaacee


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one gonna ride out to sams tonight?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 21 2006, 06:00 PM~6219981
> *aint that the truth homie.
> I know Homies like 98,I will include myself also,Watch out for not only each other,but ridas period.We have never left a homie on stucc,ESPECIALLY those close to us.
> *




yeah I feel u guys.. U should never let a homie's back down.... no matter what.. riders should always stick to gether... fuck what club your from fuck where youre from.. or the rides... id rather get my car smashed and marked as a target then to see a homeboy down in the ground... with no help.. 

alot of people may not agree with this.. or wanna keep it cool when where cruzin.. but i say fuck that you could only hold back for so long before they cross the line...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Sep 23 2006, 01:06 PM~6230602
> *yeah I feel u guys.. U should never let a homie's back down.... no matter what.. riders should always stick to gether... fuck what club your from fuck where youre from.. or the rides... id rather get my car smashed and marked as a target then to see a homeboy down in the ground... with no help..
> 
> alot of people may not agree with this.. or wanna keep it cool when where cruzin.. but i say fuck that you could only hold back for so long before they cross the line...
> *


VERY TRUE......THERE SOME BITCHES I KNOW THAT AINT DOWN....THEY TRY TO KICK IT W/ US.....LITTLE THAT THEY KNOW.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 23 2006, 01:58 PM~6231135
> *VERY TRUE......THERE SOME BITCHES I KNOW THAT AINT DOWN....THEY TRY TO KICK IT W/ US.....LITTLE THAT THEY KNOW.
> *



*OUCH!!! :twak: THAT ONES GOT TO HURT!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 23 2006, 12:58 PM~6231135
> *VERY TRUE......THERE SOME BITCHES I KNOW THAT AINT DOWN....THEY TRY TO KICK IT W/ US.....LITTLE THAT THEY KNOW.
> *


lol damm straight up


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any san jose riders gonna roll out to sams its suppost to be a cool turn out tonight


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

yup yup


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 21 2006, 06:00 PM~6219981
> *aint that the truth homie.
> I know Homies like 98,I will include myself also,Watch out for not only each other,but ridas period.We have never left a homie on stucc,ESPECIALLY those close to us.
> *


I feel you, If I see plaque in any riders your window I'm treating him like my brother. lowriders have enough negative bullshit to deal with. all we have is each other we mightess well stick together.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 20 2006, 03:37 PM~6212429
> *MY BOY TOLD ME HE GET RUSHED BY SOME FUCCIN PLASTICO'S ON SATURDAY AT 10:30 PM AN KING AND SAN ANTONIO,AD THATS NOT THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF THIS SHIT HAPPINING,OR BEING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!
> WTF,SO THESE FOOLS GOING TO RUN SHIT NOW?
> FUCC THAT IN #'S WE HAVE HAVE STRENGTH,ALL RIDAS NEED TO STICC AND RIDE TOGETHER OUT THERE CUZZ ITS GETTING NASTY.
> ...


IT HAPPEND TO MY HOMIE LAST NIGHT... HE AND HIS LADY WERE AT THE TAQUARIA ON SAN ANTONIO & KING, HE SAID THERE WAS ABOUT 20 OF THEM FOOLS.. THEY JUST MEAN MUGGED HIM. BUT WHEN HE CAME OUTSIDE HIS WINDOWS WERE BUSTED OUT OF HIS CADDI AND THEY WHERE GONE........ :angry: I THINK THEY WERE INTIMIDATED OF HIS SIZE SO THEY TOOK IT OUT ON THE CADDI..FUCKIN PUSSYS!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 24 2006, 02:46 PM~6235610
> *IT HAPPEND TO MY HOMIE LAST NIGHT... HE AND HIS LADY WERE AT THE TAQUARIA ON SAN ANTONIO & KING, HE SAID THERE WAS ABOUT 20 OF THEM FOOLS.. THEY JUST MEAN MUGGED HIM. BUT WHEN HE CAME OUTSIDE HIS WINDOWS WERE BUSTED OUT OF HIS CADDI AND THEY WHERE GONE........  :angry:  I THINK THEY WERE INTIMIDATED OF HIS SIZE SO THEY TOOK IT OUT ON THE CADDI..FUCKIN PUSSYS!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Yeah all those lil putos live in back of San Antonio Elementary School there always in front of the Taqueria there just lil buster's that need there girlfriends to defend them.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85+Sep 23 2006, 01:06 PM~6230602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let them know homie!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

..............


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

just my opinion but maybe you should start a council and have all the club presidents sit down and talk about the problems going on and what can be done.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 29 2006, 04:20 PM~6273095
> *just my opinion but maybe you should start a council and have all the club presidents sit down and talk about the problems going on and what can be done.
> *



*Not a bad Idea. Figure out how to keep all the riders safe on the BLVD, then get events and BBQ planed over the winter months and BREAK OUT FOR THE SUMMER!!:thumbsup: *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Sep 23 2006, 06:20 PM~6232064
> *I feel you, If I see plaque in any riders your window I'm treating him like my brother. lowriders have enough negative bullshit to deal with. all we have is each other we mightess well stick together.
> *




AMEN :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 20 2006, 03:37 PM~6212429
> *MY BOY TOLD ME HE GET RUSHED BY SOME FUCCIN PLASTICO'S ON SATURDAY AT 10:30 PM AN KING AND SAN ANTONIO,AD THATS NOT THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF THIS SHIT HAPPINING,OR BEING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!
> WTF,SO THESE FOOLS GOING TO RUN SHIT NOW?
> FUCC THAT IN #'S WE HAVE HAVE STRENGTH,ALL RIDAS NEED TO STICC AND RIDE TOGETHER OUT THERE CUZZ ITS GETTING NASTY.
> ...


Man I can't belive how it is now - You're right, you DID NOT see shit like this in SJ before, even less than 5 years ago..... I guess I am lucky I haven't had to deal with any of them fucking with me or my ride. 

Everyone has to stick together in my opinion, we don't need clubs fighting with eachother, or their members going at it :nono: , there's *bigger *things to worry about that we are *ALL *a part of....The Scene....and it seems like it's slippin lately  . 

Now these punks are trying to rush the lowriders and fuck up their cars, but on other side of the street you have some of "US" people that are too busy fighting and talking shit about eachother - I don't know why people don't bring that shit up either. It's like put your drama aside and get back to what we all give a shit about - *the cars and the cruising,* how embarressing it is to see homeboys fighting with eachother, when there's a whole lot of bullshit going down in the street that's more important.

Whatever, I'm dropping my $.02 all over the place


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 21 2006, 10:43 AM~6217777
> *
> YOU WILL KNOW WHO HAS YOUR BACK...WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE COMING FROM DIFFERNT CLUBS TO GET INVOLD .....NOT JUST WATCHING YOUR HOMIE GET HIS ASS KICK...I KNEW A FEW GUYS LIKE THAT.  SAD PRETTY SAD. I CAN NAME ALOT OF NAMES....JUST WITH THEN THIS YEAR.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

whos going out tommorow night?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 29 2006, 05:34 PM~6273382
> *Man I can't belive how it is now - You're right, you DID NOT see shit like this in SJ before, even less than 5 years ago..... I guess I am lucky I haven't had to deal with any of them fucking with me or my ride.
> 
> Everyone has to stick together in my opinion, we don't need clubs fighting with eachother, or their members going at it :nono: , there's bigger things to worry about that we are ALL a part of....The Scene....and it seems like it's slippin lately   .
> ...


Well put and i agree ....


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sorry for going off on a tangent, but how about meeting up at sams tommorow and cruisng to san jo?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 29 2006, 06:34 PM~6273382
> *Man I can't belive how it is now - You're right, you DID NOT see shit like this in SJ before, even less than 5 years ago..... I guess I am lucky I haven't had to deal with any of them fucking with me or my ride.
> 
> Everyone has to stick together in my opinion, we don't need clubs fighting with eachother, or their members going at it :nono: , there's bigger things to worry about that we are ALL a part of....The Scene....and it seems like it's slippin lately   .
> ...


well said.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 30 2006, 12:28 AM~6275358
> *sorry for going off on a tangent, but how about meeting up at sams tommorow and cruisng to san jo?
> *


damn rain :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Everyone come out to Sam's this saturday .....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we should be out there with a couple cars from inspirations .


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 5 2006, 09:52 AM~6311671
> *we should be out there with a couple cars from inspirations .
> *


Cool .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT ...........


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

page 48


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SO WHATS UP THIS WEEKEND. EVERYBODY TALKING BOUT SAMS THEN CRUZING TO SAN JO. IM DOWN,I AINT TRIPPING OFF BEING POPPING JUST WANT TO TAKE THE RIDE OUT.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

im down to dip this weekend take out the project :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what you doing Lucky i better see that car come off craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 10 2006, 04:36 PM~6341547
> *
> 
> what you doing Lucky i better see that car come off craigslist :biggrin:
> *


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/217786324.html


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 10 2006, 03:36 PM~6341547
> *
> 
> what you doing Lucky i better see that car come off craigslist :biggrin:
> *



it might come off :biggrin: thinking of getting a big body caddy :0 wat up with your 2door


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 11 2006, 04:34 AM~6345268
> *it  might come off  :biggrin:  thinking of getting a big body caddy  :0 wat up with your 2door
> *


im going to throw it away since you gave up on yours  now jermaines gonna quit too huh?
jk. i dont know why you aint keeping it. :dunno:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2006, 10:30 AM~6378039
> *im going to throw it away since you gave up on yours  now jermaines gonna quit too huh?
> jk. i dont know why you aint keeping it. :dunno:
> *


i sold it already looking for a 93-96 brougham looking for a black one :biggrin: im trying to move diffrent direction from you :0 i heard your gona be clownin hands down :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

the weather is still good uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hell yea.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

im down


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 24 2006, 07:32 PM~6437462
> *ME TO :biggrin:
> *


what up pimp


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what are you guys talking about??


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*  *


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2006, 09:27 AM~6440772
> *what are you guys talking about??
> *


what up coast....smokey is looking for you


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2006, 08:27 AM~6440772
> *what are you guys talking about??
> *


 :roflmao: slow ass

takin a dip :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 25 2006, 06:56 AM~6439770
> *what up pimp
> *


JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 25 2006, 02:12 PM~6443057
> *:roflmao:  slow ass
> 
> takin a dip  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


must have written it in invisble text...  :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Oct 25 2006, 01:31 PM~6442730
> *what up coast....smokey is looking for you
> *


whaaat? tell him to wait for me at cstylz house. :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 26 2006, 10:59 AM~6448925
> *whaaat? tell him to wait for me at cstylz house. :biggrin:
> *


he still need a ride to get his goverment cheese..


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  Nice weather all weekend :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 26 2006, 09:56 AM~6448894
> *must have written it in invisble text...   :angry:
> *


first mexican to ride the yellow bus ? :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 26 2006, 11:26 PM~6454331
> *TTT  Nice weather all weekend :cheesy:
> *



Hello Jen, yeah it is nice weather. A couple of us will be taking a little cruise tonight after our meeting. Are you going out?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

saw some cars out there :0


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 29 2006, 04:14 AM~6465845
> *saw some cars out there  :0
> *



Yeah, I seen a few too. But, I thought there would be more. A few of us took a ride on Friday after our meeting and hardly noone was out. I thought since some clubs had a meeting they would be out, but I guess not. On Saturday we took a ride, but again no one was out. I did see some Blvd Kings, Viejitos and a few other individuals, but I guess people just don't want to be out.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TOOK THE 66 OUT SUN I DIDNT SEE 1 LOW OUT THERE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

down and out. getting ready for next year


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

TTT for SJ


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 30 2006, 12:41 PM~6473282
> *down and out. getting ready for next year
> *


I second that!! :thumbsup: Old School 84 is going up on stands to finish the set-up (Its about time!!) Finish off the little nick-nacks on the interior, add some BASS to the sound system and maybe a little engine bay detailing. God knows she could use it!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Or Ill put the stocks back on it and use it for work!!  :roflmao:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt for SJ next year... :biggrin:


----------



## 94cadwood (Sep 22, 2006)

AND TYHE WHOLE MUTHA FUCKIN BAY . :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 30 2006, 12:41 PM~6473282
> *down and out. getting ready for next year
> *


x2


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2006, 06:13 PM~6504734
> *x2
> *


SUP DANNY :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 4 2006, 06:25 PM~6504781
> *SUP DANNY :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

some pics from sundays quinceniera.
emenence, kool impressions, viejitos, sharkside, city life, inspirations, rags2envy and parliament. uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill post more pics later. that multi shot pic just killed me :biggrin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2006, 06:05 PM~6516917
> *some pics from sundays quinceniera.
> emenence, kool impressions, viejitos, sharkside, city life, inspirations, rags2envy and parliament. uffin:
> 
> ...


nice pics coast especially that panoramic one :0


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

see matt cupcackin it in that big pic :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin guy caught up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:45 PM~6517150
> *see matt cupcackin it in that big pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuckin guy caught up  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: fuckin matt!
you could barely see charles going to my car to raid it for cds. wheres my dub c ?? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2006, 08:05 PM~6516917
> *some pics from sundays quinceniera.
> emenence, kool impressions, viejitos, sharkside, city life, inspirations, rags2envy and parliament. uffin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Cool ass pics Coast.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

a few more from sundays ride :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:45 PM~6517150
> *see matt cupcackin it in that big pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuckin guy caught up  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FUCKA U ASSHOLES 
I WAS CUPCAKIN SOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

tight pics coast and jimmy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Nov 9 2006, 01:48 PM~6536597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FUCKA U ASSHOLES
> I WAS CUPCAKIN SOOOO :biggrin:
> *


brownie? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2006, 08:57 AM~6541605
> *brownie? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2006, 07:05 PM~6516917
> *some pics from sundays quinceniera.
> emenence, kool impressions, viejitos, sharkside, city life, inspirations, rags2envy and parliament. uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks again 4 every1 that provided there time and rides ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 14 2006, 05:36 AM~6564166
> *thanks again 4 every1 that provided there time and rides ..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

I really appreciate each and everyone for putting in your time and all you tight clean rides, and may the man up above bless you all... Especially the one that helped put it all together... With all my respect Compa....!!


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 14 2006, 05:36 AM~6564166
> *thanks again 4 every1 that provided there time and rides ..... :thumbsup:
> *


where's my GAS money :angry: 





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Great pics Coast! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 14 2006, 04:36 AM~6564166
> *thanks again 4 every1 that provided there time and rides ..... :thumbsup:
> *


  any time big homie. you know that.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gordo64ss_@Nov 15 2006, 06:22 PM~6576405
> *I really appreciate each and everyone for putting in your time and all you tight clean rides, and may the man up above bless you all... Especially the one that helped put it all together... With all my respect Compa....!!
> *


no prob ........ :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 19 2006, 01:15 AM~6597652
> *no prob ........ :thumbsup:
> *


i seen your car for sale on craigslist :0


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 20 2006, 12:21 AM~6602352
> *i seen your car for sale on craigslist :0
> *


yea gotta sell it to finish up 3 other cars :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2006, 02:09 PM~6668164
> *:roflmao:
> *


What you laughing at? Seems like your in the same situation :0 Damn guys buying cars like you got time without a camera or Xbox controller in your hand :biggrin: 
Now I know I got backup on that one right SJDeuce  

Oh yea, I was reading back a few pages and you have always had to watch your back while chillin on King and San Antonio. There have always been pussies in packs hiding at the school ready to throw rocks/ bottles then run :uh: 
I can recall several times when this happened and we would try and catch them but it was their block and the bitches knew where to hide :angry: 

That can be said about King/San Antonio...Poco Way, even just passing by (damn I remember chasing those fuckers in the street and apartments before the were blocked off then laying low in front of Cisco's :RIP: house with Ben as 5.0 rode around looking for all of us...King/Story (tropicana) and even the 7-11 (which the rookies know as Target) always had the potential for some strays to show up. I dont miss the bullshit but damn it was fun back then.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Coast I saw a bunch ol LOLO's on Friday. what was goin on in San Jo :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 18 2006, 06:36 AM~6779094
> *Hey Coast I saw a bunch ol LOLO's on Friday.  what was goin on in San Jo :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: saturday :biggrin: was gilberts daughters quinceniera...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6785347
> *:dunno: saturday  :biggrin: was gilberts daughters quinceniera...
> *


Where's the pics at fools??


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

THANKS FOR INVITING GILBERT....




J/K


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Dec 20 2006, 06:20 PM~6794335
> *Where's the pics at fools??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS EVERYBODY.........


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Dec 20 2006, 10:21 PM~6795545
> *THANKS FOR INVITING GILBERT....
> J/K
> *


 :0 man that was the craziest shit i ever had to plan, and in such a short time..... i bout lost my mind. some of the homies know that. sorry to all the homies that didnt get invited........ kinda just took it that the word would get out. and a very big thanks to all the homies that came thru and helped on a big way. :thumbsup: coast, pat , big sleeps and his family,big pete dog. a very big thanks to TORO..... wheres the pics? and thanks to rollin deep and any homies that i may b 4getin right now


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

anytime :thumbsup: p.s. sorry about the dj thing


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 26 2006, 01:16 PM~6828781
> *:0 man that was the craziest shit i ever had to plan, and in such a short time..... i bout lost my mind. some of the homies know that. sorry to all the homies that didnt get invited........ kinda just took it that the word would get out. and a very big thanks to all the homies that came thru and helped on a big way.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: coast, pat , big sleeps and his family,big pete dog.  a very big thanks to TORO..... wheres the pics? and thanks to rollin deep and any homies that i may b 4getin right now
> *


*Thats why Im SO GLAD that my girls are all grown and GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *

*Would like to see some pics if possible  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

InCASE ANY MISSED IT(OR CARES)SAN JOSE STATE FOOTBALL WON THEIR BOWL GAME AGAINST NEW MEXICO LAST WEEK.1ST TIME IN 19 YEARS THEY BEEN TO A BOWL GAME!!
GET OUT TO SPARTAN STADIUM NEXT YEAR AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2006, 12:24 PM~6844517
> *InCASE ANY MISSED IT(OR CARES)SAN JOSE STATE FOOTBALL WON THEIR BOWL GAME AGAINST NEW MEXICO LAST WEEK.1ST TIME IN 19 YEARS THEY BEEN TO A BOWL GAME!!
> GET OUT TO SPARTAN STADIUM NEXT YEAR AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!
> *


HOW MANY GAMES YOU GOING TOO?? :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2006, 09:30 PM~6849252
> *HOW MANY GAMES YOU GOING TOO?? :uh:
> *


Like a lil girl on my nutts.
Ill say maybe 3 or 4,and I went to 3 this past season since you asked.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6849486
> *Like a lil girl on my nutts.
> Ill say maybe 3 or 4,and I went to 3 this past season since you asked.
> *


SICK BASTARD HAVIN LIL GIRLS ON YOUR NUTZ :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2006, 10:02 PM~6849505
> *SICK BASTARD HAVIN LIL GIRLS ON YOUR NUTZ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
FUCCER!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Dec 27 2006, 04:32 AM~6834653
> *anytime  :thumbsup: p.s.  sorry about the dj thing
> *


  don teven trip homie, ur famly helped out in a MAJOR way, the d.j. thing was just a lil mis communication. shit it all worked out. we got it covered in the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6838425
> *Thats why Im SO GLAD that my girls are all grown and GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: me 2. we gotta get a hold of TORO. he came thru for us and did the photos. hope fully he can throw a few up real quick


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES..... :thumbsup: 
NEW FLAT BED IN TOWN..............


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

is this what down town turned into

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQKXoGP7xu0


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 3 2007, 06:35 PM~6895208
> *is this what down town turned into
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQKXoGP7xu0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

events so far for 07...

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca
April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward
May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, CA
June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 
July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , -??
Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 30 2006, 04:09 PM~6864597
> * don teven trip homie, ur famly helped out in a MAJOR way, the d.j. thing was just a lil mis communication. shit it all worked out. we got it covered in the long run  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Gilbert i got my amp fixed finally, my bad bro I owe you a dj gig any party u throwing dj is on me , let me know anytime


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 5 2007, 01:09 PM~6911095
> *events so far for 07...
> 
> Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca
> ...


ANYONE HEAR IF STREET LOW IS GOING TO DO THE FAIRGROUNDS AGAIN THIS YEAR?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 5 2007, 04:02 PM~6913000
> *ANYONE HEAR IF STREET LOW IS GOING TO DO THE FAIRGROUNDS AGAIN THIS YEAR?
> *


SEPTEMBER 2nd SAN JO

MARCH 18 MONTEREY

MAY 20 SAN FRAN


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

p: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

events so far for 07...

March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco - San Francisco, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , -??

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jan 5 2007, 02:26 PM~6912684
> *What up Gilbert i got my amp fixed finally, my bad bro I owe you a dj gig any party u throwing dj is on me , let me know anytime
> *


  thats kool bro. yu guys should of came by


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 AM~6932968
> *events so far for 07...
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...



hopefully there will be more cruise nights than this...last year was cool, meeting up at SJ blue jeans..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 8 2007, 09:20 PM~6939347
> *hopefully there will be more cruise nights than this...last year was cool, meeting up at SJ blue jeans..
> *


yea, i like the sound of that. you guys want to start setting up cruise night dates before we are overrun with carshows everyweekend?? any car club bbq dates?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 8 2007, 09:20 PM~6939347
> *hopefully there will be more cruise nights than this...last year was cool, meeting up at SJ blue jeans..
> *


X2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 9 2007, 01:11 PM~6942996
> *X2
> *


I agree also!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 AM~6932968
> *events so far for 07...
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...


:thumbsup:

I'll have more to add after the meeting on Friday


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 10 2007, 03:39 PM~6954437
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll have more to add after the meeting on Friday
> *


wat meeting? didnt see you there. tiana even went to c you. hit us up


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 12 2007, 09:52 PM~6975470
> *wat meeting? didnt see you there. tiana even went to c you. hit us up
> *



Our Impalas meeting yesterday was at the same time   PM your number :thumbsup: Elias went to the other one to represent Impalas, I was at mine :biggrin:
______________________________
So far we can add:

June 30th - Impalas - Chico Car Show (Chico, CA)
July 14th - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" (Modesto, CA)


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 AM~6932968
> *events so far for 07...
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...


So far these are firm dates, there's a few other that aren't concrete yet:

+ June 30th - Impalas - Chico Car Show (Chico, CA)
+ July 14th - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" (Modesto, CA)


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*JUST A QUESTION DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS GONNA BE A KING OF THE STREET THIS YEAR*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 13 2007, 11:40 AM~6977952
> *Our Impalas meeting yesterday was at the same time   PM your number :thumbsup: Elias went to the other one to represent Impalas, I was at mine :biggrin:
> ______________________________
> So far we can add:
> ...


  who, didnt see any impala, could of missed him oh well p.m. sent


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 


March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco - San Francisco, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , -??

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

isnt LRM having the show this year in San Mateo?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

So I hear there is another BBQ coming up this summer?
Sounds good.
Last years was good,But Like I said before and Ill say again.There were fools that was trying to regulate shit too much and take the fun outta it.Cold part about it is,most of them were new bootys.getting all paranoid when my homie was hopping a few cars,not even causing a seen,just having fun.
THIS IS LOWRIDING RIGHT? Most of the guys dont understand cause they wasnt around 10 years ago,when BBQ's was the SHIT and everyone was clowning around. All the Homies that been around for a minute know what im talking about.

My whole point,We are LOWRIDERS,NOT HOT RODDERS,I understand shit to a point,but dont go trying to regulate on silly shit.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 15 2007, 11:38 AM~6991580
> *So I hear there is another BBQ coming up this summer?
> Sounds good.
> Last years was good,But Like I said before and Ill say again.There were fools that was trying to regulate shit too much and take the fun outta it.Cold part about it is,most of them were new bootys.getting all paranoid when my homie was hopping a few cars,not even causing a seen,just having fun.
> ...


IS THAT THE TRUTH......NEW FOOLS ARE FUNNY NOW OF DAYS :uh: THAT GOT TO EARN RESPECT FIRST  SHIT HOW LONG WE BEEN DOING THIS PSTA? :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 15 2007, 11:42 AM~6991616
> *IS THAT THE TRUTH......NEW FOOLS ARE FUNNY NOW OF DAYS :uh: THAT GOT TO EARN RESPECT FIRST  SHIT HOW LONG WE BEEN DOING THIS PSTA? :0
> *


I been lowriding over 10 years now homie.
New cats dont reconize.There are Alot of homies out in San jo that have been putting it down for years and holding it down that dont get their respect.

also,why arent these guys on the streets?
I know I been dipping many times over the past few years and have noticed alot of people missing on Saturday nights and Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 15 2007, 11:42 AM~6991616
> *IS THAT THE TRUTH......NEW FOOLS ARE FUNNY NOW OF DAYS :uh: THAT GOT TO EARN RESPECT FIRST  SHIT HOW LONG WE BEEN DOING THIS PSTA? :0
> *


how many times have we gone out and been the only ones on the blocc homie?
Shit we can post some pics to show how long we been doing this!LOL!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 15 2007, 11:48 AM~6991669
> *I been lowriding over 10 years now homie.
> New cats dont reconize.There are Alot of homies out in San jo that have been putting it down for years and holding it down that dont get there respect.
> 
> ...


MY *****


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2007, 09:18 AM~6991458
> *:biggrin:
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT FOR SJ!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

new club me and some homies started will be out there for sure.....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 15 2007, 11:44 AM~6992106
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRADS HOMIE ON YOUR NEW CLUB "ANOTHER CLUB REPRESENT SAN JO AND NOR CAL" :thumbsup: *


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

U KNOW IT.................... 




STRICLY STREET........ NEVER TRAILERED :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1654255521

*PROBADLY THIS VIDEO HAS AREADY BEEN SEEN BUT JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU HAVEN'T HEAR WE GO A BAY AREA LOWRIDER VIDEO.*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2007, 10:51 PM~7008707
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1654255521
> 
> PROBADLY THIS VIDEO HAS AREADY BEEN SEEN BUT JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU HAVEN'T HEAR WE GO A BAY AREA LOWRIDER VIDEO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7008707
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1654255521
> 
> PROBADLY THIS VIDEO HAS AREADY BEEN SEEN BUT JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU HAVEN'T HEAR WE GO A BAY AREA LOWRIDER VIDEO.
> *


:thumbsup: :cheesy:

Looks cool, like some SJ, bust mostly Sam's on Hisperian Blvd....I haven't been out there for the hop in a minute (like 5 years, LOL)


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2007, 10:51 PM~7008707
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1654255521
> 
> PROBADLY THIS VIDEO HAS AREADY BEEN SEEN BUT JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU HAVEN'T HEAR WE GO A BAY AREA LOWRIDER VIDEO.
> *


IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE SAMS LIKE THAT AGAIN ONE OF THESE DAYS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 17 2007, 11:25 AM~7011753
> *:thumbsup: :cheesy:
> 
> Looks cool, like some SJ, bust mostly Sam's on Hisperian Blvd....I haven't been out there for the hop in a minute (like 5 years, LOL)
> *


*HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO ORGANIZE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HERE IN THE BAY AGAIN LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS BACK.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2007, 12:57 PM~7013190
> *HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO ORGANIZE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HERE IN THE BAY AGAIN LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS BACK.
> *


just got to get people to come out.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Jan 17 2007, 10:25 AM~7011757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be too hard, just have to get people together to organize it..... :dunno:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i agree


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2007, 12:57 PM~7013190
> *HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO ORGANIZE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HERE IN THE BAY AGAIN LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS BACK.
> *


it can be done, there was a pretty good turnout for the toydrive and hop last dec, and it was freezing ass cold..i guess you just got to want to do it, the owner of sams is cool with lowriders kicking it there...just talk to shane from enchanted..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It will happen if people show up .... 2007 we are putting Sam's back on the map .....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 18 2007, 09:54 AM~7020602
> *It will happen if people show up .... 2007 we are putting Sam's back on the map .....
> *


back on the map


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

"back on the map" that term makes me laugh...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1300473052

*HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO OF SOME BAY SHIT HOPE YA LIKE IT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197

*AND ANOTHER ONE :thumbsup: *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 18 2007, 05:45 PM~7024581
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1375951197
> 
> AND ANOTHER ONE :thumbsup:
> *


NICE FIND HOPE ITS CRACKIN LIKE THAT AGAIN ONE OF THESE DAYS. ILL BRING THE 64 OUT ANYTIME TO GET A TURNOUT LIKE THAT. WE NEED AFEW MORE WHO WANT TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND HAVE SOME FUN IN THE PIT..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TOO HAVE ONE OF THOSE NIGHT I THINK ALL NOR CAL RIDES AND CLUBS WOULD HAVE TO UNITED AND ORGANIZE SO WE CAN HAVE ONE OF THOSE NIGHTS LIKE BACK IN THE DAY'S EITHER AT SAMS OR HERE IN SAN JO. I THINK TO CRUISE HERE IN SAN JO WE WOULD HAVE TO STAY AWAYS FROM THE NORMAL SPOTS KING AND STORY OR EAST SANTA CLARA I KNOW CRIUSING ISN'T THE SAME WITHOUT CRUISING THOSE'S SPOT'S WE GONNA STAY FROM THE 101,280 AND 680 FREEWAYS. AND MAYBE CRUISE WHITE RD WERE IT WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE TO DETOUR PEOPLE TO THE FREEWAY'S AND JUST KICK AT SAFEWAY, LONGS PARKING LOT. JUST MY .02 CENTS*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 15 2007, 09:38 AM~6991580
> *So I hear there is another BBQ coming up this summer?
> Sounds good.
> Last years was good,But Like I said before and Ill say again.There were fools that was trying to regulate shit too much and take the fun outta it.Cold part about it is,most of them were new bootys.getting all paranoid when my homie was hopping a few cars,not even causing a seen,just having fun.
> ...


  hey big homie, howz it going out there. the ride comming along ? just wanted to take a min to say , once agian. as far as people trying to " regulate" the hopping in the parking lot at the bar b q last year, that was just people trying to keep it kool for EVERYONE with the rangers so we could have another one when we want. as it was supposed to be the beginning of an "annual" event. if we had fucked everything up, we would of had some bulls hit in trying to get 1 together again. kind like trying to find a spot for king of the streets. had to go outside of san jo. and like the loss of the s.j. shows for many years......... but now that we got a it back, we just gotta go along with, as one of the veterano riders said, "all the plitical bull shit " i understand riding homie. been out there since 85 in my 79 monte. and most homies know i was putting in time back in the day with my 82 regal..... always out there hopping and 3 wheelin. u member u guys were out there. damn those were the fun nights, every one hittin switches, parking lots packed. thats what we need to bring back. sorry about going on and on. just expressin my point of veiw. look forward to this year seeing all the homies out there and all the new rides.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:15 PM~7027027
> *  hey big homie, howz it going out there. the ride comming along ? just wanted to take a min to say , once agian. as far as people trying to " regulate" the hopping in the parking lot at the bar b q last year, that was just people trying to keep it kool for EVERYONE with the rangers so we could have another one when we want. as it was supposed to be the beginning of an "annual" event. if we had fucked everything up, we would of had some bulls hit in trying to get 1 together again. kind like trying to find a spot for king of the streets. had to go outside of san jo. and like the loss of the s.j. shows for many years......... but now that we got a it back, we just gotta go along with, as one of the veterano riders said, "all the plitical bull shit " i understand riding homie. been out there since 85 in my 79 monte. and most homies know i was putting in time back in the day with my 82 regal..... always out there hopping and 3 wheelin. u member u guys were out there. damn those were the fun nights, every one hittin switches, parking lots packed. thats what we need to bring back. sorry about going on and on. just expressin my point of veiw. look forward to this year seeing all the homies out there and all the new rides.*


supposed to be alot of new rides and some rides redone


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wut up lou, u bringin the monte back or got somethin new


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

To organize an event, you have to have the support of the people that want to have the event. Then you have the DRAMA of clubs not getting along with other clubs, Then add the whole NORTH & SOUTH thing, and is it a wounder why having an event TURNS INTO A WHOLE LOT OF WORK!!!!

I have said it to many times to count "CLUBS NEED TO COME TOGETHER"!! Why, because you guys have nice cars sitting in the garage waitting to be seen by the people of SAN JOSE in the day as well as the night. It use to be every Friday & Saturday night, then hit the park on Sunday afternoon. Then it turned to just Friday & Satruday night. As time pasted, Saturday night only. Now fast forward to the present and the streets are bare. :tears: 

I understand as well as the next guy that things change as do people. It just the fact that once apond a time the San Jose Police Department said there were going to get rid of all the Low Riders in San Jose, and for a moment in time the clubs came together as one, Stood together as one, and was VICTORIOUS AS ONE!!!!!!

Have things changed that much with this new generation?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno: hope not homie, hope not


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 15 2007, 11:44 AM~6992106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS SHIRT AT CHUCK E CHEESE TODAY ON TULLY
A LIL KID WAS WEARING IT


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 19 2007, 05:26 PM~7034478
> *wut up lou, u bringin the monte back or got somethin new
> *


 :wave:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7026706
> *TOO HAVE ONE OF THOSE NIGHT I THINK ALL NOR CAL RIDES AND CLUBS WOULD HAVE TO UNITED AND ORGANIZE SO WE CAN HAVE ONE OF THOSE NIGHTS LIKE  BACK IN THE DAY'S EITHER AT SAMS OR HERE IN SAN JO. I THINK TO CRUISE HERE IN SAN JO WE WOULD HAVE TO STAY AWAYS FROM THE NORMAL SPOTS KING AND STORY OR EAST SANTA CLARA I KNOW CRIUSING ISN'T THE SAME WITHOUT CRUISING THOSE'S SPOT'S WE GONNA STAY FROM THE 101,280 AND 680 FREEWAYS. AND MAYBE CRUISE WHITE RD WERE IT WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE TO DETOUR PEOPLE TO THE FREEWAY'S AND JUST KICK AT SAFEWAY, LONGS PARKING LOT. JUST MY .02 CENTS
> *


THIS HERE SOUNDS VERY GOOD,BUT ONCE ALL THE CARS GET THERE PEOPLE DONT WANT TO KICK AND END UP HITTING THE STREETS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jan 20 2007, 10:37 PM~7042727
> *THIS HERE SOUNDS VERY GOOD,BUT ONCE ALL THE CARS GET THERE PEOPLE DONT WANT TO KICK AND END UP HITTING THE STREETS
> *



*THAT'S VERY TRUE*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 18 2007, 11:15 PM~7027027
> *  hey big homie, howz it going out there. the ride comming along ? just wanted to take a min to say , once agian. as far as people trying to " regulate" the hopping in the parking lot at the bar b q last year, that was just people trying to keep it kool for EVERYONE with the rangers so we could have another one when we want. as it was supposed to be the beginning of an "annual" event. if we had fucked everything up, we would of had some bulls hit in trying to get 1 together again. kind like trying to find a spot for king of the streets. had to go outside of san jo. and like the loss of the s.j. shows for many years......... but now that we got a it back, we just gotta go along with, as one of the veterano riders said, "all the plitical bull shit " i understand riding homie. been out there since 85 in my 79 monte. and most homies know i was putting in time back in the day with my 82 regal..... always out there hopping and 3 wheelin. u member u guys were out there. damn those were the fun nights, every one hittin switches, parking lots packed. thats what we need to bring back. sorry about going on and on. just expressin my point of veiw. look forward to this year seeing all the homies out there and all the new rides.
> *




IT DIDNT MATTER TO US.....IT WASNT SAN JO KOS IT WAS NOR.CAL. KOS  WE WOULD OF WENT ALL THE WAY TO SAC. IF WE HAD TOO


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jan 20 2007, 10:31 PM~7042692
> *SEEN THIS SHIRT AT CHUCK E CHEESE TODAY ON TULLY
> A LIL KID WAS WEARING IT
> *



yeah it was actually my homies son's b-day and he wanted to wear a shirt... yesterday.. so u propbly seen about 4 homies wearing their shirts out there too


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 21 2007, 09:08 AM~7044610
> *IT DIDNT MATTER TO US.....IT WASNT SAN JO KOS IT WAS NOR.CAL. KOS  WE WOULD OF WENT ALL THE WAY TO SAC. IF WE HAD TOO
> *


  i would of went out there 2 homie just to see it. i wasnt putting it down, just trying to make a point......... would of be kool if we could if we can have it and other things here in s.j. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 21 2007, 07:41 PM~7048346
> *:biggrin:
> yeah it was actually my homies son's b-day and he wanted to wear a shirt... yesterday.. so u propbly seen about 4 homies wearing their shirts out there too
> *


THE ONLY OTHER SHIRT I SEEN WAS "ISLAND RIDAZ" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 21 2007, 09:24 PM~7050597
> * i would of went out there 2 homie just to see it. i wasnt putting it down, just trying to make a point......... would of be kool if we could if we can have it and other things here in s.j.    :biggrin:
> *


yup. but theres plenty of spots in the bay. we have a cool thing here in sj, and the weather helps a lot too. but i would like to see the bay get more organized as a whole. we should start getting some cruise nights set up. find some cool spots to have them without putting us or the rides in crossfire zones. we all know where its cool and where its not cool to be in our towns. sams cant be the only spot besides sj where its cool to ride to. is it? just an idea. its about to be febuary and summer will be here real soon.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 
March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, CANDLESTICK - San Francisco, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,WOODWORTH PARK - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 22 2007, 02:45 PM~7055870
> *:biggrin:
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

COAST DO YOU KNOW IF THERE'S GONNA BE A NOR CAL KOS THIS YEAR.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

:biggrin: 
WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

BAY AREA TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 22 2007, 03:59 PM~7056594
> *COAST DO YOU KNOW IF THERE'S GONNA BE A NOR CAL KOS THIS YEAR.
> *


why cant it be out at alameda point


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, CANDLESTICK - San Francisco, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,WOODWORTH PARK - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

july 29th - LIFES FINEST BBQ EASTBAY CA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED
*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT .... Calendar is filling up fast ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, CANDLESTICK - San Francisco, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,WOODWORTH PARK - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th- Devotion CC 10th Anniversary Car Show - Sacramento, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th  - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

July 29th - LIFES FINEST BBQ - EASTBAY CA  LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 30 2007, 04:54 PM~7131394
> *March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> 
> Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca
> ...


*That looks like a very full calander :0 *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_*LOOKS LIKE THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST YEARS WE HAD IN YEARS.*_


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 
March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, Candlestick - San Francisco, Ca

May 27th - Socios 5th annual car show, Cosumnes River College - Sacramento, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,Woodworth Park - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th- Devotion CC 10th Anniversary Car Show - Sacramento, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ Convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th  - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

July 29th - LIFES FINEST BBQ - EASTBAY CA  LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 5 2007, 09:21 PM~7185633
> *LOOKS LIKE THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST YEARS WE HAD IN YEARS.
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

any cruise nights??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2007, 09:07 AM~7198255
> *any cruise nights??
> *


PIC ONE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Santa Clara County park fees rising as much as 20 percent
By Truong Phuoc Khánh
Mercury News
Santa Clara County park fees are being raised 10 percent to 20 percent, a bid to bring them more in line with fees charged by other parks in the region. The adjustments will bring an estimated $278,000 more a year in revenue to the county parks system.

``We haven't increased park user fees since 2005,'' said Tamara Clark-Shear of the county Parks and Recreations Department. ``It's time for us to make the adjustments in order to keep up with the increasing cost of operation and maintenance in this valley.''

Some changes include the vehicle entry daily pass fee, which will increase from $5 to $6 a car, and the camping fee, which will increase from $18 to $20. The Santa Clara County Board of Supervisors approved the fee increases Tuesday.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

t
t



t :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2007, 11:19 AM~7199232
> *Santa Clara County park fees rising as much as 20 percent
> By Truong Phuoc Khánh
> Mercury News
> ...



Maybe NOW they can lower the deposits on our BBQ's since they're gonna get a shitload more money with all the cars that come in....something to negociate guys....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

maybe that means that the costs go up too :happysad:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2007, 01:34 PM~7199722
> *maybe that means that the costs go up too :happysad:
> *


You HIT the nail on the head with that statement MY LOW RIDING BROTHER!! Athena called me last night and side what they wanted in fees,and it looks like more then 10 percent to me :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Feb 7 2007, 12:34 PM~7199722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why with the increase of attendance (car) fees, you should negociate the deposit


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its not just car fees. head count fees, spot rental fees, clean up fees... you name it they got a fee for it lol.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2007, 01:47 PM~7210871
> *its not just car fees. head count fees, spot rental fees, clean up fees... you name it they got a fee for it lol.
> *


It's all good.... It's always worth a shot.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 8 2007, 02:56 PM~7210977
> *It's all good.... It's always worth a shot.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Everyone be safe out there in the rain this weekend :happysad:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Hope everyone had a great/beautiful day today, I can't believe it didn't rain..... U know I had to fire up the BBQ with friends and family


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 12 2007, 01:48 AM~7237295
> *TTT  Hope everyone had a great/beautiful day today, I can't believe it didn't rain..... U know I had to fire up the BBQ with friends and family
> *


ooooooooh so you were q/in it up well otheres where bustn ass on our rides i spent 1/2 my day at pic and pull !!!!  ............j/k hope you had a good 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Feb 12 2007, 01:54 AM~7237632
> *ooooooooh so you were q/in it up well otheres where bustn ass on our rides  i spent 1/2 my day at pic and pull !!!!   ............j/k hope you had a good 1  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps+Feb 12 2007, 01:54 AM~7237632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 12 2007, 06:12 PM~7242150
> *It's all family :thumbsup: my cousins b-day  and I was q'n it up, making beans, rice, salad, pepino con sal y chile, and pico de gallo - and WHAT? :roflmao:
> :tongue:
> *


oooh yea thats nice rub it in !!!!!!!!! :angry: ............lol.... just seen the news no more rain till monday ....bbq at jenns house sunday ...lol :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN YEAR!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Feb 12 2007, 11:22 PM~7246031
> *oooh yea thats nice rub it in !!!!!!!!!  :angry:  ............lol.... just seen the news no more rain till monday ....bbq at jenns house sunday  ...lol :thumbsup:
> *


Hmmmm  :angel: Not a bad idea  But a park better I don't need everyone knowin where I stay at :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt

March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, Candlestick - San Francisco, Ca

May 27th - Socios 5th annual car show, Cosumnes River College - Sacramento, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,Woodworth Park - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th- Devotion CC 10th Anniversary Car Show - Sacramento, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ Convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 14th  - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

July 29th - LIFES FINEST BBQ - EASTBAY CA  LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## Loveblazen (Mar 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 DAM! ITS ON AND CRAKEN THIS SUMMER!!!! Hopefully da cutty will be primerd by the beginnig of the season!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2007, 10:21 AM~7267840
> *ttt
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...


Cinco de Mayo on a Saturday this year :thumbsup: The blueprint for a CRUISING WEEKEND


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hell i'm cutting my vacation short this year just to be in town for Cinco...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT

It's a nice night for a cruise


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

another one...



March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca

Aprill 22nd – LG Productions, Fresno Fairgrounds – Fresno, Ca

April 28th – Low Vintage 4th Annual, Tennyson HS - Hayward, Ca

*May 5th - SAN JOSE ANNUAL CRUISE - San Jose, Ca*

May 20th - Streetlow San Francisco, Candlestick - San Francisco, Ca

May 27th - Socios 5th annual car show, Cosumnes River College - Sacramento, Ca

June 2nd - Nokturnal's & Aztecas CC's 1st annual Show & Shine,Woodworth Park - Manteca ,Ca

June 10th- Devotion CC 10th Anniversary Car Show - Sacramento, Ca

June 10th – Fascinating Sounds & Bombs Inc, SJ Convention Center – San Jose, Ca 

June 30th - Impalas Chico Car Show - Chico, CA

July 1st - 1st annual Cali Showdown, Oak Grove Regional Park - Stockton, Ca

July 14th  - Impalas & New Style "Fun in the Sun" - Modesto, CA

July 22nd - Bay Bosses 1st Annual Car show , - Oakland

July 29th - LIFES FINEST BBQ - EASTBAY CA  LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Aug 24,25,26 - Blvd Nights Cruise - San Jose, Ca*

Sept 2nd - Streetlow Supershow, Santa Clara Co Fairgrounds - San Jose, Ca


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT SAN JOSE 

I'm sure I've posted this already, but oh well, enjoy 

Summer 2005 - Taken @ the top of the hill @ Cathedral of Faith, you can see this up at City Hall in the Mayor's Walkway (full size, for History San Jose museum)











SUMMER IS AROUND THE CORNER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2007, 11:20 AM~7307361
> *another one...
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...


a man u forgot the individuals carshow in fresno on the 26th of may


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

individuals or thee individuals?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:25 AM~7354739
> *TTT SAN JOSE
> 
> I'm sure I've posted this already, but oh well, enjoy
> ...



_*THAT'S A KICK ASS PIC JEN*_


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

The Cunningham BBQ over the summer came out in the latest issue of Street Low Magazine. 

Thanks Tlecu for taking this picture of my lil' princess on her auntie Jenn's Impala and sharing it with the SLM readers  

I'm a proud momma today (well everyday, but you know what I mean )


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 27 2007, 08:45 PM~7369202
> *THAT'S A KICK ASS PIC JEN
> *


 :cheesy: Cool part is that it's staying with the SJ History museum as part of the city's history, and was thought of by one of the directors @ the SJ History Museum when she came across some old photos of bike clubs from waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day in SJ...We had already been working on another project so it came like second nature for her to just ask if it was possible, and all the gente came together on a HOT day in July to take the picture (THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE THAT MADE IT!) :thumbsup: :cheesy: In the end, they had a lot of the different clubs on invite when they did the grand opening of city hall and we could check out the pic, it was a niiiiiice event


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

BuMp!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT!!

:cheesy:

time to shine up those rims and wash the rides :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so is sharkside throwing king of the streets this year or what?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 4 2007, 10:53 PM~7407380
> *so is sharkside throwing king of the streets this year or what?
> *


wait and find out


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

...........


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 26 2007, 10:25 AM~7354739
> *TTT SAN JOSE
> 
> I'm sure I've posted this already, but oh well, enjoy
> ...



ITS ABOUT TIME THEY PUT UP SOMETHING GOOD!!!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cool show in monterrey today..whats next?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2007, 10:20 AM~7307361
> *another one...
> 
> March 18th - Streetlow Monterey Show - Monterey, Ca
> ...





SEPT 9th - LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts, San Jose High, San Jose


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

living in sac

















ra but still doing the SAN JO thing


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 15 2007, 06:47 PM~7486711
> *ITS ABOUT TIME THEY PUT UP SOMETHING GOOD!!!!
> *



Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Life's Finest Barbeque is being held at ED LEVIN in Milpitas. I would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to come up and enjoy the lake view and eat up some BBQ.

July 29, 2007 is the date so mark your calendars. There is plenty of parking space and so much room for a hop :biggrin: See you all there.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2007, 06:40 AM~7630133
> *Life's Finest Barbeque is being held at ED LEVIN in Milpitas. I would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to come up and enjoy the lake view and eat up some BBQ.
> 
> July 29, 2007 is the date so mark your calendars. There is plenty of parking space and so much room for a hop  :biggrin:  See you all there.
> *


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

New and updated flyers for San Jose's June 10th show will be posted up soon.... Talked to the one throwing it... Seen the flyers and looked pretty cool...!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait for cinco...hopefully my cars ready uffin:


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gordo64ss_@Apr 27 2007, 02:09 PM~7787062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP AT THE SHOW


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.galleryad.com/


----------



## Vete64ss (Aug 17, 2005)

On the reg. forms... It might seem to look like the show is on June 7th... But It's meaning to be The year 2007.... But here it is.


----------



## Vete64ss (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 30 2007, 10:40 PM~7808587
> *http://www.galleryad.com/
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 30 2007, 10:40 PM~7808587
> *http://www.galleryad.com/
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:  Isn't that the Pres of the bike club? :thumbsup:


----------



## Vete64ss (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 27 2007, 07:04 PM~7788647
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP AT  THE SHOW
> *


If your talking about the carshow here in San Jose..... No hop at this one.... The one throwing it, Say it's too much of a risk for being indoors, And that he didn't want to run into any problems.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vete64ss_@May 1 2007, 05:55 PM~7813915
> *If your talking about the carshow here in San Jose.....  No hop at this one....  The one throwing it, Say it's too much of a risk for being indoors,  And that he didn't want to run into any problems.
> *



THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Vete64ss (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 1 2007, 07:10 PM~7814530
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO
> *


No prob.


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/Vet...egestration.jpg


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Reg. Form For San Jose's June 10th Carshow Now see if this one comes a little better...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

any pics of the cinco de mayo cruising?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so whos down to cruise like last year, when we used to meet at San Jose Blue jeans?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ANY SJ BBQ THIS YEAR? OR CRUISE NIGHT?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:27 PM~9891517
> *ANY SJ BBQ THIS YEAR? OR CRUISE NIGHT?
> *


 cochino member bbq at big daddys feb 23 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:27 PM~9891517
> *ANY SJ BBQ THIS YEAR? OR CRUISE NIGHT?
> *


 :biggrin: double post


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9891517
> *ANY SJ BBQ THIS YEAR? OR CRUISE NIGHT?
> *


EAST SIDE RIDER ANNUAL B.B.Q. , WE WORKIN ON THE DATES :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: wuts up ralph


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 8 2008, 08:20 PM~9898640
> *:thumbsup:  wuts up ralph
> *


WHATS GOOD WITH GILL, ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 11 2008, 04:41 AM~9914721
> *WHATS GOOD WITH GILL, ANYTHING NEW?
> *


same ol shit. tryin 2 get some thin out this summer, just for the streets,


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

START ON WHITE...................in the hood


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Time to start this up again!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 7 2009, 08:12 AM~13813244
> *Time to start this up again!!
> *


x2 lets do this!!!!! you bak in town rick?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

